# Zu viel oder zu wenig Strom für E-Autos? Und woher eigentlich?



## Albatros1 (29. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das


----------



## Albatros1 (29. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn man dann sagen kann "Jau, streitet ihr euch mal schön, wir können inzwischen Energie (weitestgehend) lokal erzeugen und damit unter anderem selbst produzierte Batterien füllen. Ach übrigens, die sind gut, wollt ihr welche kaufen?", dann steht man ausgesprochen gut da.


Na,


----------



## Mahoy (29. März 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Na, das scheint nur so.
> Was machen wir mit Energie wenn wir die meisten Waren von anderen bekommen? Am PC spielen?


Meine Kristallkugel hat den gleichen Reinheitsgrad wie deine, du kannst also selbst beliebige Prognosen herausrubbeln. 

Ich weiß nur eines gewiss: Egal, was und wie viel wir in welcher Zukunft hier für wen produzieren, wir brauchen dafür Energie. Und es ist von Vorteil, diese dann auch hier produzieren zu können und nicht auf Energieträger angewiesen zu sein, die schon unerschwinglich werden, lange bevor sie zur Neige gehen.
Denn gerade _falls_ uns niemand mehr etwas abkaufen mag, haben wir auch nichts, um beim globalen Feilschen um Rohstoffe und Energieträger mitzuspielen, möchten aber vielleicht trotzdem nicht unbedingt wieder das Land für Kohle verwüsten und die Luft mit deren Verbrennung verpesten.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt haben andere nur gesehen, wir haben den teuersten Energiepreis der Welt


Nein, haben wir nicht. Wir haben aufgrund der EEG-Umlage den _transparentesten_ Energiepreis der Welt.

Energie kostet überall gleich viel, weil sie auf dem selben Planeten mit den dort vorhandenen Ressourcen gewonnen  wird. Die Frage ist also immer, wie die Kosten jeweils verteilt bzw. wo sie versteckt werden bzw. was und/oder wen man dafür opfert.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Hätte Solar eine Chance gehabt ohne Kohlestrom, billige Arbeitskräfte usw?


Hätte Kohlestrom eine Chance gehabt ohne billige Arbeitskräfte, Raubbau und milliardenschwere Subventionen?



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst stellen wir kaum Solarzellen her. Würden die anderen unsere Standarts haben würde die Solartechnik hier evtl. zusammenbrechen.


Energiegewinnung über Solarzellen ist in unseren Breiten eher ein drittes Standbein. Solarstrom macht knapp 9% der Bruttostromerzeugung aus, kaum mehr als die Stromerzeugung aus Biomasse. Beide zusammen sind weniger relevant als Windkraft, deren Ausbau zudem viel schneller voranschreitet, obwohl sich inzwischen seltsamerweise Leute Sorgen um den Rotmilan machen, die ihm vorher kaltlächelnd den Horst unterm Pürzel weggebuddelt haben.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Lithium können wir gewinnen, mit viel Bergbau, Chemikalien, zu deutschen Löhnen und Standarts. Mal sehen was das kostet und ob die Ware dann noch interessant ist.


Sie ist krisensicher, das selbst dümmstenfalls für die heimische Wirtschaft interessant. Und nicht nur, weil heutzutage ja nicht mehr so wahnsinnig viele Saurier versterben, sondern auch weil Batterien in immer mehr Lebensbereichen von Bedeutung sind, ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis es ein brennendes Interesse an dem Umstand geben wird, dass Deutschland (und Tschechien) die größten Vorkommen haben, für die man sich nicht mit den USA zerstreiten und mit China anlegen müsste.

Denn seien wir mal ehrlich: Wir hätten gar nicht den Platz für so viele Kriegsgefangene. 



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Aber gut, wie du sagst ist es bei Lithium den Ländern egal, insofern kann man den Amazonaswald ja auch abholzen. Dort ist das auch egal. Wenn das eine Rechtfertigung ist gibts kein Argument gegen vieles. Hauptsache wir setzen unsere Ideen um und sind wieder die Größten.


Und wieder: Wird für die Förderung von Lithium mehr Regenwald abgeholzt als für die Erdölförderung? Das kann man dem Bolsonaro erzählen, der glaubt das vielleicht ...



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Übrigens geht es bei Kupfer auch schon um die Verfügbarkeit. Dazu wollen die Umweltschützer keine Windräder mehr im Meer.
> Vieles klingt nett, aber wenn man weiterdenkt wird alles ganz anders.


Was irgendwer will, hat sich spätestens dann erledigt, wenn jeder muss. So weit denken Viele nicht.


----------



## Albatros1 (29. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Energie


----------



## DaStash (30. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Energie kostet überall gleich viel, weil sie auf dem selben Planeten mit den dort vorhandenen Ressourcen gewonnen  wird. Die Frage ist also immer, wie die Kosten jeweils verteilt bzw. wo sie versteckt werden bzw. was und/oder wen man dafür opfert.



Eine betriebswirtschaftlich wirklich steile These... 


Mahoy schrieb:


> Sie ist krisensicher, das selbst dümmstenfalls für die heimische Wirtschaft interessant. Und nicht nur, weil heutzutage ja nicht mehr so wahnsinnig viele Saurier versterben, sondern auch weil Batterien in immer mehr Lebensbereichen von Bedeutung sind, ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis es ein brennendes Interesse an dem Umstand geben wird, dass Deutschland (und Tschechien) die größten Vorkommen haben, für die man sich nicht mit den USA zerstreiten und mit China anlegen müsste.


Und da trifft Theorie auch wieder auf Praxis. Wir kriegen kein Glasfaser hin, Windenergie wollen alles aber bitte nicht vor der eigenen Haustür, sowie Strominfrastruktur, um die gewonnene Energie in den Süden zu bekommen und du willst hier Tagebau etablieren? Das wird nicht passieren, da es dafür einfach keine Lobby mehr gibt und auch die Produktionskosten hier viel zu hoch sind. Akkus sind ja jetzt schon teuer obwohl in billigst Ländern produziert. Deutsche Preise will keiner zahlen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und wieder: Wird für die Förderung von Lithium mehr Regenwald abgeholzt als für die Erdölförderung? Das kann man dem Bolsonaro erzählen, der glaubt das vielleicht ...


Na wenn das beides so schlecht ist, braucht man den Aufwand ja nicht betreiben auf Strom umzusteigen.
Tatsächlich aber zeigt das ein sehr deutliches Problem auf. Die aktuelle Batterietechnik hinkt halt der Entwicklung im Stromsegment, sei es Erzeugung oder Mobilität, massiv hinterher und so lange diese Lücke nicht geschlossen wird und man auch nicht gesichert weiß, wo es genau entwicklungstechnisch hingehen wird, macht eine Investition in dem Bereich aktuell wenig Sinn, m. M. n..

MfG


----------



## Mahoy (30. März 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Natürlich kostet Energie nicht überall gleich. Alleine schon weil wir unsere Erzeugung immer weniger steuern können und exportieren müssen. Gut, wir bezahlen dafür und Nachbarländer freuen sich. Wir können froh sein, daß man uns etwas abnimmt. Aber welch ein Unsinn und sicher nicht nachahmenswert.


Entschuldige, aber jetzt versteigst du dich in haarsträubenden Unsinn. Wir exportieren elektrische Energie, weil wir Überschüsse generieren, die als Handelsgut einer _Nachfrage_ unterliegen. Deutschland verdient jedes Jahr Milliarden (netto!) daran, dass unsere Nachbarn den Strom benötigen, während wir ihnen zu unserer punktuellen Bedarfsdeckung sehr viel weniger abkaufen müssen. Und selbst in schlechten Jahren (wie derzeit) haben wir satte Netto-Überschüsse.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Und wenn wir uns selbst versorgen, na prima. Nachahmenswert. Bei allem?  Nur mit Energie alleine kann man nichts anfangen und eine Exportnation fürchtet sich davor, wenn andere bei etwas autark werden. Macht auch wenig Sinn.


Den Satz kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Was möchtest du damit sagen?

Energie exportieren zu können ist schön, im gesamten Exportvolumen Deutschlands allerdings eher ein Taschengeld und somit kein Problem, wenn wir keine Abnehmer mehr hätten. Dann ballern wir etwaig erzeugte Überschüsse eben in die Katalyse zur Gewinnung von Wasserstoff. Ebenfalls primär zum Eigenbedarf und eventuell auch zu zum Export, falls jemand will - und ich denke, es wird jemand wollen, denn in dem Maße, in dem Öl knapper und teurer wird, braucht man potente Brennstoffe für die Industrie, Wärmegewinnung und Rückerzeugung von Elektrizität. Sprich, wir wandeln Überschüsse, die uns fast nichts kosten (Wind und Sonne arbeiten gratis ...) dann in einen begehrten Energieträger um.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Bei Kohle sind wir nicht mehr autark. Die wird nun zugekauft.


Die wurde schon immer zugekauft, und zwar bis zur Energiewende _zunehmend_.
Und seit wann ist der Zukauf rückläufig? Seit die 2010 beschlossene Energiewende so ab 2015 herum in der Praxis angekommen ist.



DaStash schrieb:


> Eine betriebswirtschaftlich wirklich steile These...


Betriebswirtschaft behandelt, wie der Name schon verrät, die Betriebsebene. Das ist für globale Fragen, in denen selbst volkswirtschaftliche Betrachtungen oft genug zu kurz greifen, selbsterklärend nicht der zuständige Fachbereich. Sicherlich kann ich betrieblich günstig wirtschaften, wenn ich die Kosten geschickt außerhalb meines Betriebes halte (Zum Beispiel, indem ich sie der Gemeinschaft aufbrumme ... ).

Wenn du als Gedankenspiel mal kurz die ganze Welt als Betrieb betrachtest, kannst du jedoch keine Kosten auslagern, sondern sie lediglich zwischen Standorten, Abteilungen, Geschäftsbereichen, Kostenstellen etc. hin und her schieben. Damit kann man die Bilanz temporär aufhübschen, sofern sie gerade mal jemand kontrollieren möchte, aber man kann sie damit nicht _tatsächlich_ verändern. Irgendwie logisch, nicht wahr?



DaStash schrieb:


> Und da trifft Theorie auch wieder auf Praxis. Wir kriegen kein Glasfaser hin, Windenergie wollen alles aber bitte nicht vor der eigenen Haustür, sowie Strominfrastruktur, um die gewonnene Energie in den Süden zu bekommen und du willst hier Tagebau etablieren? Das wird nicht passieren, da es dafür einfach keine Lobby mehr gibt und auch die Produktionskosten hier viel zu hoch sind. Akkus sind ja jetzt schon teuer obwohl in billigst Ländern produziert. Deutsche Preise will keiner zahlen.


Was irgend jemand _will_, ist unerheblich, sobald man _muss_. Selbst die Götter gehorchen der Notwendigkeit.

Irgendwann haben wir nicht mehr die Wahl. Aber es ist schlau, diesen Zeitpunkt nicht abzuwarten, sondern sich auf ihn vorzubereiten. Oder gehst du erst los, um einen Feuerlöscher zu kaufen, wenn deine Bude brennt? - Nun gut, du sicherlich nicht, aber Gesellschaften als Ganzes sind so blöd bzw. so träge.



DaStash schrieb:


> Na wenn das beides so schlecht ist, braucht man den Aufwand ja nicht betreiben auf Strom umzusteigen.


Ich habe es doch schon (mehrfach) erklärt. Im Moment ist beides schlecht, aber das Eine ist bereits _jetzt_ das kleinere Übel. Und in Zukunft ist das kleinere Übel die beste, wenn nicht sogar die einzige Option.

Nicht, um den verdammten Planeten zu retten, vergiss das hehre Ziel mal für einen Moment. Es geht erst einmal um unseren Lebensstandard. Wenn Öl teurer wird oder man vielleicht sogar darum kämpfen muss, ist es von Vorteil, eine ausgereifte Batterietechnik zu haben, mit der man Speicher aufbauen kann, die man mit elektrischen Strom aus "eigener Ernte" füllt. Das muss dann noch nicht einmal mehr auf Lithium basieren, aber _jetzt _ist es nun einmal das, mit dem wir arbeiten können.

Das Problem ist, dass viele Leute nicht weiter denken können, als ihr Arm lang ist und geistig auf halber Strecke zwischen Istanbul und Konstantinopel verhungern. Das kommende Unheil wird ausgeblendet und lieber über kleine Unannehmlichkeiten gejammert. Mit solchen Leuten kann man keinen Blumentopf gewinnen - die würden ja schon daran scheitern, selbigen umzustoßen.
Deutschland, einst auch ein Land der Ingenieure, hält mit krankhafter Leidenschaft am Althergebrachten fest, weil das ein trügerisches Gefühl der Sicherheit vermittelt. Universalargument: Des hamma alleweil so gmacht!


----------



## DaStash (30. März 2021)

@Mahoy
Ich verstehe was du meinst aber bei dem Punkt mit der Wirtschaftlichkeit kann ich nicht zustimmen, auch der Verweis auf globales Handeln ändern nichts an den Struktur- und Einkommens- und damit auch Kostenunterschieden für die Herstellung. Der Abbau als auch die Gewinnung kosten nicht gleich viel und natürlich kann man das nur betriebswirtschaftlich betrachten. Volkwirtschaftlich wäre in der Gesamtbetrachtung dann ja nur ein Teilaspekt für die betriebswirtschaftliche Feststellung. 

Danke für die Lorbeeren und das Beispiel mit dem Feuerlöscher ist auch nicht verkehrt aber du ignorierst dennoch den Punkt, dass die aktuelle Akkutechnik eben nicht das leistet und leisten "kann", was die Gewinnung und der Bedarf benötigen und genau an dem Punkt hapert es. Es macht ja auch keinen Sinn einen heißen Ölbrand mit einem Feuerlöscher zu löschen, da braucht man dann eben eine Löschdecke, um mal bei dem Beispiel zu bleiben. 

Ich glaube niemand hier ist konzeptionell gegen den Umstieg auf Strom aber der Weg dahin wird zu Recht kritisch begleitet, in vielerlei Hinsicht. 

MfG


----------



## Albatros1 (30. März 2021)

deckt.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (30. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nein, haben wir nicht. Wir haben aufgrund der EEG-Umlage den _transparentesten_ Energiepreis der Welt.
> 
> Energie kostet überall gleich viel, weil sie auf dem selben Planeten mit den dort vorhandenen Ressourcen gewonnen  wird. Die Frage ist also immer, wie die Kosten jeweils verteilt bzw. wo sie versteckt werden bzw. was und/oder wen man dafür opfert.


Das ist kompletter Quatsch. Selbst wenn wir hingehen und Personal und Baukosten ignorieren kostet die Energie nicht überall gleich viel...
Alleine der technologische Stand der Anlage, die Betriebsart, Transport und Zusammensetzung deines Energieträgers wie bspw. Wassergehalt können massiv Einfluss auf die Kosten haben. Gas ist nicht gleich Gas und Kohle nicht gleich Kohle!
Und transparent ist durch EEG nur, dass Windkraft fast überall Subventionen benötigt um überhaupt gegen klassische Kraftwerke bestehen zu können. Selbst teure GuD schaffen es günstiger zu sein wie die Windkraft ohne Subventionen!


Mahoy schrieb:


> Hätte Kohlestrom eine Chance gehabt ohne billige Arbeitskräfte, Raubbau und milliardenschwere Subventionen?


Abseits des Raubbaus hat das Kohlestrom eigentlich bewiesen, dass es billiger ist und auch ohne Subventionen (hier sogar zusätzliche Kosten durhc Zertifikate) rechnet.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Energiegewinnung über Solarzellen ist in unseren Breiten eher ein drittes Standbein. Solarstrom macht knapp 9% der Bruttostromerzeugung aus, kaum mehr als die Stromerzeugung aus Biomasse. Beide zusammen sind weniger relevant als Windkraft, deren Ausbau zudem viel schneller voranschreitet, obwohl sich inzwischen seltsamerweise Leute Sorgen um den Rotmilan machen, die ihm vorher kaltlächelnd den Horst unterm Pürzel weggebuddelt haben.


Falsch! Der Windkraftausbau stockt gewaltig. Derzeit besteht sogar die Gefahr, dass wir in den nächsten Jahren sogar an Kapazität verlieren wenn nicht gegengesteuert wird. Ohne EEG lohnen sich die Anlagen nicht und sobald höhere Kosten für Reperatur fällig werden, reißt man die Windkraftwerke lieber ab. Da immer mehr Anlagen aus der EEG fallen muss eigentlich gehandelt werden.
Vogelschlag und das Insektensterben durch solche Anlagen sind kritisch zu betrachten. Das Bürger sich darüber aufregen durchaus verständlich. Wir bezahlen horrende Summen für den Ausbau um am Ende ein Problem durch ein neues Problem für die Umwelt zu tauschen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xYZa_6n5nZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.











						DLR - Studie Wechselwirkungen Fluginsekten und Windparks
					

Eine DLR-Studie hat die Wechselwirkungen von Fluginsekten und Windparks untersucht.



					www.dlr.de
				







Mahoy schrieb:


> Sie ist krisensicher, das selbst dümmstenfalls für die heimische Wirtschaft interessant. Und nicht nur, weil heutzutage ja nicht mehr so wahnsinnig viele Saurier versterben, sondern auch weil Batterien in immer mehr Lebensbereichen von Bedeutung sind, ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis es ein brennendes Interesse an dem Umstand geben wird, dass Deutschland (und Tschechien) die größten Vorkommen haben, für die man sich nicht mit den USA zerstreiten und mit China anlegen müsste.


Krisensicher ist das sicher nicht. Man ist zu teuer und muss hochgradig subventioniert werden. Spätestens in einer Krise wo die Abnahme absinkt ist man ein Rettungsfall... Einzig aus einer strategischen Positionierung kann man über so eine teure Idee nachdenken. Siehe seltene Erden in anderen Ländern.
Dazu dauert es Jahre bis du eine Anlage wirklich stehen hast und im schlimmsten Falle ist man auf andere Technologien umgestiegen die Li nicht mehr benötigen. Lithium Ionen Batterien sind aus vielerlei Hinsicht umstritten. Entwicklung auch in andere Technologien entsprechend attraktiv.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Entschuldige, aber jetzt versteigst du dich in haarsträubenden Unsinn. Wir exportieren elektrische Energie, weil wir Überschüsse generieren, die als Handelsgut einer _Nachfrage_ unterliegen. Deutschland verdient jedes Jahr Milliarden (netto!) daran, dass unsere Nachbarn den Strom benötigen, während wir ihnen zu unserer punktuellen Bedarfsdeckung sehr viel weniger abkaufen müssen. Und selbst in schlechten Jahren (wie derzeit) haben wir satte Netto-Überschüsse.


Also entweder hat sich die letzten Jahre etwas gewaltig geändert, die Professoren aus der Energiewirtschaft haben mir knallhart ins Gesicht gelogen oder du erzählst hier BS. Hast du eine Statistik dafür?
Mein letzter Stand war, dass der Export/Import ein reines 0 bis negativ Geschäft ist. Viel zu oft muss man negative Preise akzeptieren und sobald man Teile des Stromes zur Spitzenlastabdeckung importiert horrende Summen bezahlen. Insbesondere dann wenn die Netzstabilität gefährdet ist.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Energie exportieren zu können ist schön, im gesamten Exportvolumen Deutschlands allerdings eher ein Taschengeld und somit kein Problem, wenn wir keine Abnehmer mehr hätten. Dann ballern wir etwaig erzeugte Überschüsse eben in die Katalyse zur Gewinnung von Wasserstoff. Ebenfalls primär zum Eigenbedarf und eventuell auch zu zum Export, falls jemand will - und ich denke, es wird jemand wollen, denn in dem Maße, in dem Öl knapper und teurer wird, braucht man potente Brennstoffe für die Industrie, Wärmegewinnung und Rückerzeugung von Elektrizität. Sprich, wir wandeln Überschüsse, die uns fast nichts kosten (Wind und Sonne arbeiten gratis ...) dann in einen begehrten Energieträger um.


Falsch... Wind und Sonne haben recht hohe Stromgestehungskosten. Wind Energie hat sogar das Problem mit Verschleiß der garnicht so schwach ist und so Wartungskosten erhöht bzw. Effizienz und damit Umsatz kostet. Nicht umsonst werden Anlagen abgerissen. Wären die Kosten gen null würden Anlagen nicht abgerissen werden!








						Achtung! Erosionsschäden an relativ neuen Windkraftflügeln
					

Regentropfen und Staub führen an modernen Rotorblättern zu Erosion. Besonders Offshore-Turbinen sind betroffen. Vorsicht ist geboten.




					www.erneuerbareenergien.de
				





Mahoy schrieb:


> Betriebswirtschaft behandelt, wie der Name schon verrät, die Betriebsebene. Das ist für globale Fragen, in denen selbst volkswirtschaftliche Betrachtungen oft genug zu kurz greifen, selbsterklärend nicht der zuständige Fachbereich. Sicherlich kann ich betrieblich günstig wirtschaften, wenn ich die Kosten geschickt außerhalb meines Betriebes halte (Zum Beispiel, indem ich sie der Gemeinschaft aufbrumme ... ).
> 
> Wenn du als Gedankenspiel mal kurz die ganze Welt als Betrieb betrachtest, kannst du jedoch keine Kosten auslagern, sondern sie lediglich zwischen Standorten, Abteilungen, Geschäftsbereichen, Kostenstellen etc. hin und her schieben. Damit kann man die Bilanz temporär aufhübschen, sofern sie gerade mal jemand kontrollieren möchte, aber man kann sie damit nicht _tatsächlich_ verändern. Irgendwie logisch, nicht wahr?


Stimmt Lohnkostenstrukturen, verfügbarkeiten von bestimmten Rohstoffen oder der Transport kosten ja egal wo man ist immer gleich viel... not!


Mahoy schrieb:


> Irgendwann haben wir nicht mehr die Wahl. Aber es ist schlau, diesen Zeitpunkt nicht abzuwarten, sondern sich auf ihn vorzubereiten. Oder gehst du erst los, um einen Feuerlöscher zu kaufen, wenn deine Bude brennt? - Nun gut, du sicherlich nicht, aber Gesellschaften als Ganzes sind so blöd bzw. so träge.


Kann man zustimmen nur muss man das dann auch in einem sinnvollen Maße umsetzen. Hals über Kopf alles über den Haufen zu werfen hat fast nie zum Erfolg geführt. Und dafür wäre es notwendig endlich die Gesetze im zuge der Speicherung zu ändern und die Forschung solcher Technologien zu fördern. Das bricht uns über lange Sicht das Genick!


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. März 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Ist das so schwer zu verstehen, daß wenn dein Haus mit Solar oder Wind laufen würde du dauernd Stromausfall hättest? Mal erlebt, daß nachts kein Wind weht? Schau mal in die Statistiken. Braucht man dazu eigentlich nicht. Kannst auch dein E-Werk fragen wie man die Grundlast deckt.


Da stimmt nicht.
Man kann elektrische Energie schon seit längerer Zeit speichern.
Das Teil heiß Akku oder so.

Soviel ich weiß, sind die bei allen gut konstruierten Solar-/ Windanlagen mit eingebaut.
Und ich habe noch nie gehört, daß es bei autarken Anlagen Stromausfälle gegeben hätte.
Selbst wenn das so wäre: irgendwo weht immer Wind - vorzugsweise am Meer wegen der Temperaturunterschiede Wasser - Land.

In den Dörfern in Würtemberg, die ich gesehen habe, liegen oft keine Stromleitungen zum Kraftwerk mehr.
Die Bauern haben die Scheunen mit Solarzellen hunderte Quadratmeter belegt und die Feldabfälle in eine Gäranlage geworfen.

Da geht kein Strom aus.

-------------------------------



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Also entweder hat sich die letzten Jahre etwas gewaltig geändert, die Professoren aus der Energiewirtschaft haben mir knallhart ins Gesicht gelogen oder du erzählst hier BS. Hast du eine Statistik dafür?


Die Bundesnetzagentur lügt auch:
https://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/DE...rieb/SMARD/Aktuelles/smardaktuelles_node.html  ?


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (30. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Da stimmt nicht.
> Man kann elektrische Energie schon seit längerer Zeit speichern.
> Das Teil heiß Akku oder so.
> 
> ...


Naja "weht immer" ist relativ:




__





						Energy-Charts
					






					energy-charts.info
				



Schau mal wie das da teilweise schwankt. Im Worst Case hast du fast gar keine Windkraft mehr.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> In den Dörfern in Würtemberg, die ich gesehen habe, liegen oft keine Stromleitungen zum Kraftwerk mehr.
> Die Bauern haben die Scheunen mit Solarzellen hunderte Quadratmeter belegt und die Feldabfälle in eine Gäranlage geworfen.
> 
> Da geht kein Strom aus.
> ...


Du hast eine Biomasseanlage die Bedarfsgerecht liefern kann. Zudem lässt sich sowas im kleinen ländlichen Raum noch einigermaßen handeln spätestens beim skalieren und mit Großverbrauchern wird das unglaublich schwierig. Dazu kommen gesetzliche hürden etc.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Bundesnetzagentur lügt auch:
> https://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/DE...rieb/SMARD/Aktuelles/smardaktuelles_node.html  ?


Edit: gerade gesehen leider lädt die Seite sehr schlecht. Jo haben einen Überschuss aus dem Day-Ahead Handel.
Edit2: Leider habe ich nichts zum Intra-Day Handel gesehen. Wäre eigentlich interessant wie der gelaufen ist.


----------



## Mahoy (30. März 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Sorry, so ist das nicht. Wir haben zeitweise Überschüsse durch Solar und Wind, da nicht regelbar. Wir bezahlen an verschiedene Länder damit dieser abgenommen wird.


Eine unwahre Behauptung wird nicht wahrer, indem man sie wiederholt. Durch geleistete Zahlungen erwirtschafte man bekanntlich kein nachweisliches Plus. [Edit: Nachweise siehe unten]



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Polen möchte in Zukunft diese Spitzen nicht abnehmen. Ich glaube die Niederlande profitieren von unserem Überschuß, haben dafür einen sehr geringen Strompreis.


Und Belgien ist letztes Jahr als interessierter Abnehmer eingestiegen, Norwegen folgt derzeit. Die Nachfrage sinkt nicht, sondern sie steigt.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Verkäufe, aber das ist normal. Oder weißt du wie man genau den Bedarf deckt bei volatilen Erzeugungsmethoden?
> Der Verbrauch muß immer exakt gedeckt werden, bei Solar und Wind ist das das Grundproblem und als Energieerzeugung von Grund auf problematisch.
> Ist das so schwer zu verstehen, daß wenn dein Haus mit Solar oder Wind laufen würde du dauernd Stromausfall hättest? Mal erlebt, daß nachts kein Wind weht? Schau mal in die Statistiken. Braucht man dazu eigentlich nicht. Kannst auch dein E-Werk fragen wie man die Grundlast deckt.


Mein Haus läuft nicht mit Solar oder Wind.  Es ist an ein Netz mit zig Einspeisern in zig unterschiedlichen Grundlastregionen angeschlossen.
Nun gut, eines der Grundstücke ist ein alter Bauernhof mit Windrad von anno Tobak. Das funktioniert sogar noch und kann bei Bedarf eine Pumpe versorgen.
Ansonsten brauche ich gewiss nicht mein E-Werk fragen und kann mir das auch ohne mein Diplom unschwer erklären: Es funktioniert durch Verteilung. Stromerzeugung und Abnahme erfolgt in der Breite.

Grundlastkraftwerke gleichen regionale Abnahmespitzen bzw. Defizite aus. In dem Bereich wird auch hierzulande übrigens - gelegentlich sollte man sich auch mal durchlesen, worüber man diskutieren will - kein Risiko eingegangen. Der Austausch von Erzeugern laut Energiewendegesetz betrifft allein die Anlagen zur Abdeckung der Mittel- und Spitzenlast. Darüber hinaus gilt das Energiesicherungsgesetz - übrigens auch eine sehr empfehlenswerte Lektüre, wenn man sich nicht mit jedem zweiten Satz selbst disqualifizieren möchte.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Und transparent ist durch EEG nur, dass Windkraft fast überall Subventionen benötigt um überhaupt gegen klassische Kraftwerke bestehen zu können.


Aufgrund EEG sind dir die Subventionen für erneuerbare Energien bekannt, bzw. sie sind generell leicht bezifferbar.
Die Milliardensubventionen für konventionelle Erzeuger sind es nicht, aber die habe ich hier auch schon aufgedröselt. Noch einmal mache ich mir die Mühe aber nicht, daher bitte einfach die Forensuche bemühen.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Abseits des Raubbaus hat das Kohlestrom eigentlich bewiesen, dass es billiger ist und auch ohne Subventionen (hier sogar zusätzliche Kosten durhc Zertifikate) rechnet.


Stein- und Braunkohle wurden und werden jedes Jahr allein vom Bund mit Milliardenbeträgen subventioniert, zuzüglich die Förderungen durch einzelne Bundesländer. Wir reden hier von rund - es variiert von Jahr zu Jahr -  zwei Milliarden Euro allein für Stein und Braunkohle.
Zeitgleich landet dort auch noch ein nicht unbeträchtlicher Teil der EEG-Umlage, mit denen den Betreibern der Rückbau vergoldet wird - _darüber_ darf man sich bei Gelegenheit empören.
Ach so, und EU-Förderungen, die Deutschland natürlich ebenfalls anteilig mitträgt, sind auch noch nicht eingerechnet.

Insgesamt sind es am Ende über 4 Milliarden Euro, mit denen noch heute eine Erzeugungssform subventioniert wird, aus der man eigentlich aussteigen will. Die Subventionshöhe, als Kohle noch als systemrelevant hehandelt wurde, nenne ich dir lieber nur im Beisein eines Arztes.

Windkraft wird übrigens mit rund 8 Milliarden p.a. gefördert. Gleichzeitig erzeugen die aber auch Strom, der für knapp die Hälfte gehandelt wurde. Per EEG-Umlage ausgezahlt wird nur die Differenz, also ebenfalls rund vier Milliarden Euro.
Sprich: Windkraft erhält aus der EEG-Umlage für Betrieb und Ausbau im Durchschnitt genauso viel wie Kohle dafür, dass sie noch da ist und schon in der Vergangenheit massiv Zucker in den Hintern geblasen bekommen hat.

Und dabei hört es noch nicht einmal auf, denn auch die Folgekosten darf man sich eigentlich nicht anschauen, wenn man bei geistiger Gesundheit bleiben will. Allein wegen der Untergrundschäden des Kohleabbaus im im Ruhrgebiet muss dauerhaft Wasser abgepumpt werden, damit die Region nicht absäuft. Ein Schnäppchen für nur 12 Milliarden Euro.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Falsch! Der Windkraftausbau stockt gewaltig.


Der Windkraftausbau _verlangsamt_ sich erwartungsgemäß, weil man sich einer Sättigung der derzeit möglichen Ausbaumöglichkeiten (zu Land) nähert. Obendrein wird er dadurch gebremst, dass es Leute gibt, die befürchten, dass alle zehn Jahre mal ein Rotmilan in den Rotor geraten könnte oder die aus obskuren Gründen lieber eine Staublunge haben als Windräder im Sichtbereich. Oder zumindest wollen, dass der Strom einfach nur aus der Wand kommt, also ohne diese ganzen überflüssigen Erzeugungsanlagen und Stromtrassen. 



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Ohne EEG lohnen sich die Anlagen nicht und sobald höhere Kosten für Reperatur fällig werden, reißt man die Windkraftwerke lieber ab. Da immer mehr Anlagen aus der EEG fallen muss eigentlich gehandelt werden.


Zwar wird allerorten über einen möglichen Rückbau geunkt, nur findet der merkwürdigerweise nicht statt. Und warum? Ganz einfach: Die Betreiber von Windkraftanlagen gehen in Vorkasse, wenn sie Anlagen aufbauen. Das rentiert sich - Umlage hin oder her (bitte obige Aufrechnung beachten) - nur über sehr lange Laufzeiten.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Vogelschlag und das Insektensterben durch solche Anlagen sind kritisch zu betrachten.


Nur seltsam, dass es dafür zwar viel Geschrei, aber keine belastbaren Zahlen gibt. Über die Umweltbelastung durch Kohle kann man das nicht behaupten.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Also entweder hat sich die letzten Jahre etwas gewaltig geändert, die Professoren aus der Energiewirtschaft haben mir knallhart ins Gesicht gelogen oder du erzählst hier BS. Hast du eine Statistik dafür?








						Bundesnetzagentur  -  Aktuelle Strommarktdaten
					

Aktuelle Strommarktdaten




					www.bundesnetzagentur.de
				











						Stromaustauschsaldo Deutschlands bis 2021 | Statista
					

Der Stromaustauschsaldo Deutschlands betrug im Jahr 2021 rund -20,4 Terawattstunden.




					de.statista.com
				




Die Zahlen aus meinen Gedächtnis waren offenbar sogar pessimistisch.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Zeitgleich landet dort auch noch ein nicht unbeträchtlicher Teil der EEG-Umlage, mit denen den Betreibern der Rückbau vergoldet wird - _darüber_ darf man sich bei Gelegenheit empören.


Richtig.
Das schlimme ist, daß der Verbraucher *alle *Kosten trägt.
Auch die, für die die Kraftwerke eigentlich zuständig sind.

Und die Endlagerkosten für den strahlenden Abfall trägt auch der Steuerzahler.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Ach so, und EU-Förderungen, die Deutschland natürlich ebenfalls anteilig mitträgt, sind auch noch nicht eingerechnet.
> 
> Insgesamt sind es am Ende über 4 Milliarden Euro, mit denen noch heute eine Erzeugungssform subventioniert wird, aus der man eigentlich aussteigen will. Die Subventionshöhe, als Kohle noch als systemrelevant hehandelt wurde, nenne ich dir lieber nur im Beisein eines Arztes.
> 
> ...


Das sollte man sich mal ganz langsam durchlesen.
Ansonsten wären Essen und Umgebung wohl stark einsturzgefährdet.

Ich hab das in Eisleben und Mansfeld gesehen.
Durch den Kupferbergbau gab es da 10 cm breite Risse in den Häusern.
Und der Kupferbergbau mach nur ganz winzige Stollen im Vergleich zum Kohlebergbau.
So um die 80cm bis 2,50m breit.
Dagegen sind die Kohleflötze riesige Hallen.

Wer's mal sehen will:
https://roehrigschacht.de/  ,
https://www.tripadvisor.de/Attracti...ht_Wettelrode-Sangerhausen_Saxony_Anhalt.html  .

Das liegt bei Sangerhausen nahe der A38.
Achtung: es geht über 500m runter!

Es ist schön kühl, so 15°C.
Im heißen Sommer sehr empfehlenswert.
Und wer bei der Fahrt mit der Grubenbahn die Ellenbogen rausnimmt, hat keine mehr.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Windkraftausbau _verlangsamt_ sich erwartungsgemäß, weil man sich einer Sättigung der derzeit möglichen Ausbaumöglichkeiten (zu Land) nähert. Obendrein wird er dadurch gebremst, dass es Leute gibt, die befürchten, dass alle zehn Jahre mal ein Rotmilan in den Rotor geraten könnte oder die aus obskuren Gründen lieber eine Staublunge haben als Windräder im Sichtbereich. Oder zumindest wollen, dass der Strom einfach nur aus der Wand kommt, also ohne diese ganzen überflüssigen Erzeugungsanlagen und Stromtrassen.


Bei uns gibt es auch so eine Bewegung "Keine Stromtrasse durch unser Schönes Werratal".
Sollen sie allen Befürwortern halt den Strom rationieren, wie früher.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Zwar wird allerorten über einen möglichen Rückbau geunkt, nur findet der merkwürdigerweise nicht statt. Und warum? Ganz einfach: Die Betreiber von Windkraftanlagen gehen in Vorkasse, wenn sie Anlagen aufbauen. Das rentiert sich - Umlage hin oder her (bitte obige Aufrechnung beachten) - nur über sehr lange Laufzeiten.


Du bringst hier Sachen ins Gespräch, die keiner hören will.
Rechnen wird oft stark überschätzt.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Nur seltsam, dass es dafür zwar viel Geschrei, aber keine belastbaren Zahlen gibt. Über die Umweltbelastung durch Kohle kann man das nicht behaupten.


Wer das mag darf gerne mal 40 Jahre n die Vergangeheit reisen nach Lauchhammer.
Da war links der Tagebau und rechts die Kokerei.

Aus dem Tagebau kam hellschwarzer Dreck, aus der Kokerei dunkelschwarzer.
Wäsche raushängen ging gar nicht, die war sofort schwarz.
Fallen lassen hat das gleiche bewirkt.

Da lag 30-50cm Kohlestaub auf dem Boden.
Man konnte einen 5 Pfund Hammer fallen lassen - es hat nur dumpf blubb gemacht.

Ich war da im Chaoswinter 1978/79 mit der Armee als Feuerwehrtruppe.
Wir mußten den, sorry aber es war so,  stinkend faulen Tagebaufritzen die Arbeit machen bei -25°C nachts und -20°C an Tag.

Da wußte ich schon, daß ich irgendwann mal anders heizen werde, wenn es möglich ist.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Bundesnetzagentur  -  Aktuelle Strommarktdaten
> 
> 
> Aktuelle Strommarktdaten
> ...


Seit 20 Jahren Export.
Warum wohl, wenn das keiner haben will?

Und das Gedächtnis wird nicht besser, leider.
Seit dem ich im Ruhestand bin, vergesse ich sogar den Wochentag.


----------



## Albatros1 (30. März 2021)

kann.


----------



## Mahoy (30. März 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Zu viel überschüssiger Strom kann sogar zu Negativpreisen an der Strombörse führen. Immer öfter liegt der Preis an der Strombörse unter den Produktionskosten. Teilweise kommt es sogar zu Negativpreisen. In diesem Fall muss der Verkäufer dem Abnehmer Geld zahlen, damit dieser seinen Strom annimmt und verwertet.


Äh, ja ... Das nennt sich gemeinhin Marktwirtschaft? Jeder, der Rohstoffe fördert, Waren produziert oder Dienstleistungen anbietet, muss diese irgendwann und irgendwo punktuell unter Wert anbieten oder sie - bei körperlichen Produkten - einstampfen, wenn sie nicht unbegrenzt absetzbar oder (ein-) lagerbar sind.

Hatten wir übrigens auch bei Öl (Letzes Jahr erst ...). Und bevor es international verboten wurde, hat man auch schon mal ein paar zigtausend Liter Öl einfach ablaufen und versickern lassen, um den Preis wieder in genehme Gefilde zu bringen. Deiner Logik folgend ist also auch Ölförderung _grundsätzlich_ unrentabel? - Nun, dann ist es ja gut, dass wir mal darüber geredet haben!


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. März 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Ach so, deswegen schippern die immer zu den Offshore Windanlagen. Die holen die vollen Akkus an Land und entladen sie. Könnte man dann eigentlich auch gleich in E-Mobile einbauen und wenn sie leer sind bringt man sie wieder zur Küste.


Wenn sie wasserdicht waren, könnte man direkt dahin schwimmen.


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Der Verbraucher finanziert mittels EEG-Umlage die Vergütung für die Stromeinspeisung mit.


Das stimmt leider teilweise.
Ich war 10 Jahre in Grafenrheinfeld, Isar 1+2, Phillipsburg und Neckarwestheim als Fremdfirma und Dienstleister.
Der wartengültige Ausweis hängt hier noch.
Allerdings ist meine Sicherheitsüberprüfung, abgelaufen sonst käme ich da immer noch rein.

Und das Ausweisbild stimmt auch nicht mehr ganz.
Da aber die Gesichtskontrolle auf Knochenabständen beruht, ginge die Tür auf.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Davon profitieren Stromkunden in Holland.. Dort sank der Strompreis von 21,09 im Jahr 2006 auf 16,4 Cent/kWh 2011 (Statistikbehörde Niederlande), minus 22 Prozent. In Deutschland stieg der Strompreis für die Privathaushalte dagegen drastisch an. Seit 2006 von 19,46 auf 25,89 Cent/kWh im vergangenen Jahr – plus 33 Prozent, berichtet
> Weil die Stromkunden in Deutschland aber auch für den ausgeführten Strom die EEG-Umlage zahlen, sinkt der Strompreis in Holland, schreibt "Bild.de".


Wollen wir uns wirklich auf dem Niveau unterhalten?
Eine Zeitung, die behauptet hat, jemand häte sich auf der IBM 370 eingeloggt?
Ein Rechner, der keinerlei Verbindung zur Außenwelt hat und das Wort IP-Adresse nicht kennt?



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wie das Portal weiter berichtet, bekamen zuletzt an Weihnachten Nachbarländer, die den überflüssigen Strom abnahmen, bis zu 200 Euro/Megawattstunde Strom als Prämie.


Die Kraftwerksmafia geht gar seltsame Wege.


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Bis zu 20 Prozent der über Windkraftanlagen gewonnenen Energie verpuffen, wenn es zu stark weht. Es gibt keinen wirtschaftlichen Weg der Speicherung und um einer Überlastung der Netze zuvorzukommen,


Du wirst lachen, den gibt es.
Aber da muß man vorher dran denken, nicht wenn der Krempel fertig ist.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (30. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aufgrund EEG sind dir die Subventionen für erneuerbare Energien bekannt, bzw. sie sind generell leicht bezifferbar.
> Die Milliardensubventionen für konventionelle Erzeuger sind es nicht, aber die habe ich hier auch schon aufgedröselt. Noch einmal mache ich mir die Mühe aber nicht, daher bitte einfach die Forensuche bemühen.
> 
> 
> ...


Keine Sorge bin da stark 
Merke auch gerade das ich Kohle nicht Braunkohle geschrieben habe.
Steinkohle war lange Zeit stark gefördert. Unter anderem war der Bergbau enorm unrentabel. Da Widerspreche ich dir nicht. Da sind auch einige haarsträubende Fehler gemacht worden. Braunkohle hingegen war lange Zeit garnicht subventioniert und wäre auch ohne jegliche Subvention in der Lage zu laufen. Das ist bei der Windkraft deutlich schwieriger. (zumindest ohne Kostenexplosion)


Mahoy schrieb:


> Windkraft wird übrigens mit rund 8 Milliarden p.a. gefördert. Gleichzeitig erzeugen die aber auch Strom, der für knapp die Hälfte gehandelt wurde. Per EEG-Umlage ausgezahlt wird nur die Differenz, also ebenfalls rund vier Milliarden Euro.
> Sprich: Windkraft erhält aus der EEG-Umlage für Betrieb und Ausbau im Durchschnitt genauso viel wie Kohle dafür, dass sie noch da ist und schon in der Vergangenheit massiv Zucker in den Hintern geblasen bekommen hat.


Vieles davon geht erneut an die Steinkohle. Das ganze war halt der Deal mit den Stromerzeugern. Keiner von denen hatte Lust riesige Mrd. Abschreibungen zu tätigen und entsprechend zu investieren ohne irgendwelche Gegenleistungen. Zusätzlich die Steuererleichterung für das Bereithalten von Kapazitäten etc.
Das ist eine politische Hauruck Aktion.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und dabei hört es noch nicht einmal auf, denn auch die Folgekosten darf man sich eigentlich nicht anschauen, wenn man bei geistiger Gesundheit bleiben will. Allein wegen der Untergrundschäden des Kohleabbaus im im Ruhrgebiet muss dauerhaft Wasser abgepumpt werden, damit die Region nicht absäuft. Ein Schnäppchen für nur 12 Milliarden Euro.


Stimmt Windkraft hat mit dem Rückbau keine Folgekosten kann man ja stehen lassen und wenn dann kann man das auch super recyclen . Und die Kunststoffe die durch Erosion in die Umwelt kommen sind auch kein Problem, ganz sicher nicht! Kosten für das alles noch garnicht richtig abschätzbar und 0 berücksichtigt!


Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Windkraftausbau _verlangsamt_ sich erwartungsgemäß, weil man sich einer Sättigung der derzeit möglichen Ausbaumöglichkeiten (zu Land) nähert.


Eigentlich ist man weit von einer Sättigung entfernt. Die Förderung ist aber gesunken, der Widerstand gewachsen und damit Investitionsinteresse. Komisch dabei ist Windkraft doch so zuverlässig und es wird da absolut nichts passieren, niemals. Das Insekten sterben absolut ein Märchen, das Vögel bei Anlagen erschlagen wurden nur erfunden.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Obendrein wird er dadurch gebremst, dass es Leute gibt, die befürchten, dass alle zehn Jahre mal ein Rotmilan in den Rotor geraten könnte oder die aus obskuren Gründen lieber eine Staublunge haben als Windräder im Sichtbereich. Oder zumindest wollen, dass der Strom einfach nur aus der Wand kommt, also ohne diese ganzen überflüssigen Erzeugungsanlagen und Stromtrassen. +


Polemik vom feinsten. Deine Lunge wirds überleben  Vogelschlag wird regelmäßig beobachtet dass dann gefährdete Arten immun dagegen sein sollen ist mir ein Rätsel.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Zwar wird allerorten über einen möglichen Rückbau geunkt, nur findet der merkwürdigerweise nicht statt. Und warum? Ganz einfach: Die Betreiber von Windkraftanlagen gehen in Vorkasse, wenn sie Anlagen aufbauen. Das rentiert sich - Umlage hin oder her (bitte obige Aufrechnung beachten) - nur über sehr lange Laufzeiten.


Findet doch statt. Sobald für das Windkraftwerk größere Kosten anstehen wird es abgebaut. Das Problem ist dabei auch nicht das sofortige abschalten sondern dass es von heute auf morgen passieren kann.
Nach 20 Jahren ist außerdem die Anlage abbezahlt (typischer Anlagehorizont, in manchen Situationen max. 25 Jahre) und somit ist die Anlage auch abgeschrieben. Als Betreiber also garkein "Schaden".


Mahoy schrieb:


> Nur seltsam, dass es dafür zwar viel Geschrei, aber keine belastbaren Zahlen gibt. Über die Umweltbelastung durch Kohle kann man das nicht behaupten.


Das DLR ist seriös und kann ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen was es daran auszusetzen gibt. Die Studien zu der Umweltbelastung machen es nicht seriöser, noch hat man wirklich harte Fakten die man für solche Fälle heranziehen kann. Oder kannst du mir mal belastbare Zahlen zur Umweltbelastung liefern? Also 100% gemessen keine Annahmen oder Schätzungen? Oder wie wäre es mit den effektiven Folgen? Da gibt es eigentlich nur Studien keine einzige wirklich belastbare Zahl.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Bundesnetzagentur  -  Aktuelle Strommarktdaten
> 
> 
> Aktuelle Strommarktdaten
> ...


Ich merke ich habe mich sehr unglücklich geäußert. Das ganze bezog sich auf finanzielle Sicht nich auf den Nettoexport. Und wenn man berücksichtig dass ca. 5cent/kWh nötig sind (Stromgestehungskosten), dann ist der Export kaum profitabel bis unprofitabel. 

Und versteh mich nicht falsch, ich habe nichts gegen die Windkraft. Aber das Wundermittel ist sie zu 100% nicht und hat eigene Probleme. Insbesondere ohne entsprechende konventionelle Kapazitäten oder passende Speichertechnologien wird es nichts mit Windkraft. Und letztere wird komplett ignoriert und bestraft, eigentlich schade.


----------



## Mahoy (30. März 2021)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Braunkohle hingegen war lange Zeit garnicht subventioniert und wäre auch ohne jegliche Subvention in der Lage zu laufen.


Da hat man dafür die größten Klimafolgekosten. Aber keine Sorge, dass die nicht von den armen, armen Konzernen alleine getragen werden müssen, ist bereits beschlossene Sache.

Und so ganz ohne Subventionen war auch die Braunkohle nie. Erst letztes Jahr wurden im Zuge des Kohelausstiegsgesetzes (Ironie kommt manchmal brikettweise ...) Subventionen für die LEAG (nur Braunkohle) und RWE (überwiegend Braunkohle) beschlossen. Auch hier über vier Milliarden, aber immerhin nicht in voller Höhe  jährlich anfallend.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Das ist bei der Windkraft deutlich schwieriger. (zumindest ohne Kostenexplosion)


Der nicht lustige Witz ist: Windkraft wird nur sehr geringfügig subventioniert, denn eine Umlage ist keine Subvention. Das mag auf den ersten Blick haarspalterisch klingen, aber wenn man Umlagen als Subvention zählt, dann werden schlagartig fossile Energieträger mit über 35 Milliarden Euro jährlich subventioniert. Davon kann erneuerbare Energie nur träumen ...

Apropos träumen: So sah die Berechnung vor zehn Jahren aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer das bereits für krass hält, weiß noch nicht, dass dabei die Kosten für Rückbau noch gar nicht berücksichtigt waren. Preist man den mit ein, braucht die Grafik einen anderen Maßstab, damit die Kosten für Wind- und Wasserkraft noch lesbar sind. 



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Stimmt Windkraft hat mit dem Rückbau keine Folgekosten kann man ja stehen lassen und wenn dann kann man das auch super recyclen . Und die Kunststoffe die durch Erosion in die Umwelt kommen sind auch kein Problem, ganz sicher nicht! Kosten für das alles noch garnicht richtig abschätzbar und 0 berücksichtigt!


Du irrst. Ab einem gewissen Grad der Peinlichkeit sind auch Politiker lernfähig, und nachdem die Energieerzeuger Bund und Bürger einmal abgezockt haben, war man bei den Erneuerbaren schlauer. Das Rückbaukonzept ist Teil des Genehmigungsverfahrens und die meisten Kommunen machen überdies von dem Recht Gebrauch, die Rückbaukosten im Vorab hinterlegen zu lassen. Falls nicht, besteht eine Pflicht zum Aufbau entsprechender Rücklagen über die Laufzeit in voller Höhe. Nicht maximal (!) ein Drittel wie bei Kohle und Kernkraft.

Darüber hinaus braucht man keinen Abakus, um sich auszurechnen, dass Windkraftanlagen niemals so hohe Rückbaukosten haben können wie Kraftwerke + Förderanlagen. Wir reden hier bei Windkraft im Durchschnitt von fünfstelligen Beträgen pro Megawatt, bei Kohle von mindestens _siebenstelligen_. Bei Kernkraft traut sich noch niemand, eine endgültige Prognose abzugeben, weil keiner weiß, wo wie oft was in welcher Form wieder ans Tageslicht kommt - immer vorausgesetzt, man einigt sich überhaupt irgendwann auf Endlagerstätten und -konzepte, statt jede nur im entferntesten mögliche Option alle paar Jahre neu zu bewerten.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Das Insekten sterben absolut ein Märchen, das Vögel bei Anlagen erschlagen wurden nur erfunden.


Der NABU hat das untersucht. Im Durchschnitt gibt es zwei tote Vögel pro Anlage und Jahr.
Ich will dem gedanklichen Verarbeitungsprozess nicht zu weit vorgreifen, aber beispielsweise haben flächig verglaste Gebäude einen höheren Bodycount.

Dramatisch wird es selbstverständlich dann, wenn darunter Exemplare gefährdeter Arten sind. Und siehe da, seit man das weiß, gehört eine Beurteilung der Abstände zu Brut-, Zug- und Jagdrevieren zu den vor Bau beizubringenden Gutachten.

Fun Fact: Inzwischen sieht es - Kein Scherz! - so aus, dass man für die Errichtung einer Windkraftanlage mehr Dinge zu beachten bzw. nachzuweisen hat, als bis Mitte der 80er für die Errichtung eines Kernkraftwerks verlangt wurden.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Und versteh mich nicht falsch, ich habe nichts gegen die Windkraft. Aber das Wundermittel ist sie zu 100% nicht und hat eigene Probleme. Insbesondere ohne entsprechende konventionelle Kapazitäten oder passende Speichertechnologien wird es nichts mit Windkraft. Und letztere wird komplett ignoriert und bestraft, eigentlich schade.


Was mich stört, sind Argumente, die im Wesentlichen auf "Aber erneuerbare Energien machen doch auch Umwelt-Aua und sind viiiieeeel teurer!" beruhen und dazu sämtliche erdenklichen Verdrehungen und Verschleierungen bemühen. Grundsätzlich halte ich Windkraft auch nicht für ein Allheilmittel und bin mir auch im Klaren darüber, dass man selbst nach vollzogener Energiewende auf längere Sicht nicht auf einige konventionelle Kraftwerke verzichten kann, die flexibel Lastspitzen abfedern. Dennoch: Es ist sinnvoll, jetzt den Ausbau voranzutreiben, der von endlichen Energieträgern unabhängig macht und eine geringere Umweltbelastung bewirkt.

Den einzigen Fehler, den ich dabei sehe ist, dass die bisherigen Nutznießer viel zu wenig an den Kosten beteiligt werden bzw. sogar noch belohnt werden.


----------



## Albatros1 (30. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn sie wasserdicht waren, könnte man direkt dahin schwimmen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. März 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Was meintest du bezüglich Starkwind?


Ich wüßte nicht, daß ich das erwähnt hätte.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Pro Kraftwerksblock rechnet man mit ca 250 Windrädern neuerer Generation.


Block 1 in GKN hat 800 MW, Block 2 500MW.
Ein guter Windgenerator hat so 3MW.

Block1 in GKN ist abgeschaltet.
Da braucht man so 266 Windräder neuer Bauart zum Ausgleich.

Die dürften schon stehen seit 1974, wenn ich mich von hier bis Neckarwestheim so umsehe.

Block 2 kommt dämnächst dran.
Auch die rund 170 Windmühlen für den Bahnstrom gibt es sicher schon.
Eigentlich müßten die Loks ja alle mit 50Hz heute auskommen.

Ob da noch 16 2/3 Hz erzeugt wird, weiß ich gar nicht.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Werden die Sockel im Meer mitentfernt?


Den Sand könnte man schon brauchen.


----------



## Sparanus (30. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ob da noch 16 2/3 Hz erzeugt wird, weiß ich gar nicht.


Natürlich braucht man das noch


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Natürlich braucht man das noch


Hab grad mal nachgesehen:


			https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1a/Europe_rail_electrification_de.svg.
		


Wir sind aber die letzten mit 16,7 Hz außer Österreich, Schweiz, Norwegen oder Schweden.

Der Rest Europas fährt mit 50Hz oder Gleichstrom.

Vielleicht kann man da ja auch mal einen Toyota oder VW dran aufladen neben dem Bahnhof an 100 Wallboxen, um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen.


----------



## Sparanus (30. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Der Rest Europas fährt mit 50Hz oder Gleichstrom.


Hat alles Vor und Nachteile. 
Einfach mal ALLE Züge auszumustern wegen einer Umstellung oder ganz neuen Draht aufzuhängen weil bei Gleichstrom mehr Strom fließt wäre verdammt ungünstig. 
Wir haben zum Glück nur ein Stromsystem in Deutschland, andere Länder wechseln innerhalb des Landes schon. 
TGVs bzw InOui wenn sie in bestehende Bahnhöfe einfahren.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (30. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Da hat man dafür die größten Klimafolgekosten. Aber keine Sorge, dass die nicht von den armen, armen Konzernen alleine getragen werden müssen, ist bereits beschlossene Sache.


Und? Sind am Ende reine Schätz und Mutmaßkosten. Future will tell.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Und so ganz ohne Subventionen war auch die Braunkohle nie. Erst letztes Jahr wurden im Zuge des Kohelausstiegsgesetzes (Ironie kommt manchmal brikettweise ...) Subventionen für die LEAG (nur Braunkohle) und RWE (überwiegend Braunkohle) beschlossen. Auch hier über vier Milliarden, aber immerhin nicht in voller Höhe  jährlich anfallend.
> 
> 
> Der nicht lustige Witz ist: Windkraft wird nur sehr geringfügig subventioniert, denn eine Umlage ist keine Subvention. Das mag auf den ersten Blick haarspalterisch klingen, aber wenn man Umlagen als Subvention zählt, dann werden schlagartig fossile Energieträger mit über 35 Milliarden Euro jährlich subventioniert. Davon kann erneuerbare Energie nur träumen ...


Quelle zu den 35Mrd? Braunkohle war da ganz oben dabei? Atomkraft und Steinkohle wieder mal die Hauptverbrecher? Und ganz ohne Subventionen kommt kein Produkt auf dem Markt. Alleine wenn man an Forschung denkt ist schnell irgendwie in den Berechnungen untergebracht. Kein Auto kommt ohne Subventionen, wenn man tief genug graben will auch die neuen Verbrenner nicht!
Zumal die ganzen Subventionsdiskussionen viel "Freiheiten" herrschen die je nachdem anders betrachtet werden können. Hatte da mit einem Prof eine recht philosophische Diskussion. Subventionen kann man sehr weiträumig fassen wenn man will und einige Kalkulationen werden bewusst negativ berechnet andere bewusst positiv. Politik war das fazit dazu.
Man könnte andernfalls die Subventionen auf konventionelle Kraftwerke für das Reservedasein für die Windkraft einrechnen.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Apropos träumen: So sah die Berechnung vor zehn Jahren aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tolle Berechnung. Pauschal einen preis auf CO2 und auf Annahmen von Gesundheitskosten. Viel kann man daraus leider nicht ziehen.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Du irrst. Ab einem gewissen Grad der Peinlichkeit sind auch Politiker lernfähig, und nachdem die Energieerzeuger Bund und Bürger einmal abgezockt haben, war man bei den Erneuerbaren schlauer. Das Rückbaukonzept ist Teil des Genehmigungsverfahrens und die meisten Kommunen machen überdies von dem Recht Gebrauch, die Rückbaukosten im Vorab hinterlegen zu lassen. Falls nicht, besteht eine Pflicht zum Aufbau entsprechender Rücklagen über die Laufzeit in voller Höhe. Nicht maximal (!) ein Drittel wie bei Kohle und Kernkraft.
> 
> Darüber hinaus braucht man keinen Abakus, um sich auszurechnen, dass Windkraftanlagen niemals so hohe Rückbaukosten haben können wie Kraftwerke + Förderanlagen. Wir reden hier bei Windkraft im Durchschnitt von fünfstelligen Beträgen pro Megawatt, bei Kohle von mindestens _siebenstelligen_. Bei Kernkraft traut sich noch niemand, eine endgültige Prognose abzugeben, weil keiner weiß, wo wie oft was in welcher Form wieder ans Tageslicht kommt - immer vorausgesetzt, man einigt sich überhaupt irgendwann auf Endlagerstätten und -konzepte, statt jede nur im entferntesten mögliche Option alle paar Jahre neu zu bewerten.


Stimmt seit 2017. Damit für viele Windräder zu spät. Aber abseits davon sind Verfügbarkeit für den Rückbau die Möglichkeit kostengünstig zu entsorgen wichtig. Und genau hier wird bei hohem Aufkommen die ganze Rechnung wie ein Kartenhaus dann zusammenfallen. Ist das gleiche wie mit der Atomkraft die man auch als nicht so teuer beworben hat. Wir sehen ja heute was daraus geworden ist.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Der NABU hat das untersucht. Im Durchschnitt gibt es zwei tote Vögel pro Anlage und Jahr.
> 
> Ich will dem gedanklichen Verarbeitungsprozess nicht zu weit vorgreifen, aber beispielsweise haben flächig verglaste Gebäude einen höheren Bodycount.
> 
> Dramatisch wird es selbstverständlich dann, wenn darunter Exemplare gefährdeter Arten sind. Und siehe da, seit man das weiß, gehört eine Beurteilung der Abstände zu Brut-, Zug- und Jagdrevieren zu den vor Bau beizubringenden Gutachten.











						Windkraftplanung gefährdet Schreiadler - NABU Mecklenburg-Vorpommern
					

Der NABU kritisiert die häufige Missachtung des Artenschutzes bei der Genehmigung von Windkraftanlagen insbesondere in Brutrevieren des seltenen Schreiadlers.  Aktuelle Beispiele aus Mecklenburg-Vorpommern werden in der Fachzeitschrift „Der Falke“ erörtert.



					mecklenburg-vorpommern.nabu.de
				



Mehr sage ich dazu nicht.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Fun Fact: Inzwischen sieht es - Kein Scherz! - so aus, dass man für die Errichtung einer Windkraftanlage mehr Dinge zu beachten bzw. nachzuweisen hat, als bis Mitte der 80er für die Errichtung eines Kernkraftwerks verlangt wurden.


Liegt schlicht daran dass seitdem für alle Bauvorhaben mehr gefordert wurde wie früher. Selbst im normalen Hausbau gibt es eine Flut an verordnungen und vorschriften.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Was mich stört, sind Argumente, die im Wesentlichen auf "Aber erneuerbare Energien machen doch auch Umwelt-Aua und sind viiiieeeel teurer!" beruhen und dazu sämtliche erdenklichen Verdrehungen und Verschleierungen bemühen. Grundsätzlich halte ich Windkraft auch nicht für ein Allheilmittel und bin mir auch im Klaren darüber, dass man selbst nach vollzogener Energiewende auf längere Sicht nicht auf einige konventionelle Kraftwerke verzichten kann, die flexibel Lastspitzen abfedern. Dennoch: Es ist sinnvoll, jetzt den Ausbau voranzutreiben, der von endlichen Energieträgern unabhängig macht und eine geringere Umweltbelastung bewirkt.
> 
> Den einzigen Fehler, den ich dabei sehe ist, dass die bisherigen Nutznießer viel zu wenig an den Kosten beteiligt werden bzw. sogar noch belohnt werden.


Liegt wohl daran dass auf der einen Seite eine negative Kostenkalkulation rausgehauen wird auf der anderen aber nur eine positive herangezogen wird. Bereitstellung von Reserve und die Kosten dahinter werden von dir bspw. zu keinem Zeitpunkt berücksichtigt. Ohne diese funktioniert die komplette Idee der Windkraft aber nicht. Die verlorenen Einnahmen aus Exporten bzw. Ersparnisse aus günstigen Importen gibt es quasi nicht mehr. Rückbaukosten für tausende Windräder werden ignoriert da seit 2017 neue Regeln vorherrschen. Seitdem stockt der Ausbau aber  Zumal die Kosten dafür variabel sind. Bin mal gespannt wenn größere Rückbauten stattfinden ob die Preise so günstig bleiben.
Umweltkosten von Windkraft ist noch garnicht untersucht.
Aber ist auch egal bewegen uns wirklich zu weit vom Thema weg.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hab grad mal nachgesehen:
> 
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1a/Europe_rail_electrification_de.svg.
> ...



Produziert die Bahn nicht sowieso für ihre Trassen selbst den Strom? 
Die könnten daher auch die Wallboxen ohne Probleme selbst befeuern und daran verdienen. Derzeit brauchen die ja kaum was, wegen Corona ist kaum einer unterwegs.


----------



## Albatros1 (30. März 2021)

Na


----------



## Sparanus (30. März 2021)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Mehr sage ich dazu nicht.


Man sieht aus dieser Höhe noch 2 Tagebau Gelände (Garzweiler ist auf dem Bild etwas grüner)
Der Größte davon grob 7,5kmx6km da war sicherlich gar kein Lebensraum.
Aber Windräder sind schlimm.
Und das ganze muss nichtmal zurück in den Ursprungszustand, nein (wird nicht so liegen gelassen, aber es wird ewig dauern bis es wieder ne schöne Gegend ist)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. März 2021)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Produziert die Bahn nicht sowieso für ihre Trassen selbst den Strom?


Nee.
Wir haben in GKN 1/3 des Bahnstromes in Deutschland produziert.
Selber macht die Bahn gar nichts.


----------



## Mahoy (31. März 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Das Umweltbundesamt Deutschland hat in einer Studie[107] untersucht, ob die zum Rückbau von den Windkraftunternehmen zu bildenden Rücklagen und ob die Recyclingkapazitäten ausreichend sind und kam zu dem Schluss, dass insbesondere für die pro Jahr erwarteten bis zu 70.000 Tonnen Faserverbundwerkstoffe nicht genügend Recyclingkapazität vorliegt, während Bestandteile wie Beton, Stahl und andere Metalle kein Problem darstellten.


Die Studie geht von der Annahme aus, es würde ab dem letzten Jahr ein starken Rückbau stattfinden. Das ist jedoch nicht eingetreten, sondern die Anlagen werden sinnvollerweise weiterbetrieben. Die Studie ist sozusagen überholt - von der Realität.
Ich will sie aber nicht schlecht machen. Es ist absolut gerechtfertigt und nötig, die Auswirkungen des immerhin möglichen schlechtesten Falls einzuschätzen.

Übrigens berücksichtigt die Studie auch nicht, dass hier wegen Unrentabilität außer Dienst gestellte, jedoch  funktionale Anlagen in aller Regel nicht abgerissen, sondern demontiert und weiterverkauft werden.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn das errechnet? Pro Kraftwerksblock rechnet man mit ca 250 Windrädern neuerer Generation.


Ernsthaft jetzt?

Allein für den Betrag, welche die Grubenwasserhaltung im Ruhrgebiet in Höhe von 13 Milliarden Euro (Zuvor schrieb ich noch von 12 Milliarden. Kleiner Fehler meinerseits, aber was ist in dem Rahmen schon eine kleine Milliarde?) kann man ca. 35.000 Onshore-Windkraftanlagen (Rückbaukosten ca. 30.000 Euro/MW) zurückbauen. Mehr, als derzeit in Deutschland aufgebaut sind.
Nehmen wir mal ganz, ganz unrealistisch an, man hätte sich bei den Rückbaukosten für Windkraft extrem um den Faktor zehn vertan, dann ist das immer noch ein Ding mit Augenring.

Und warst du mal in einem Kohlekraftwerk? Da muss nahezu jeder Stein als Sondermüll entsorgt werden, weil die über die Jahre derart zugeschmaucht wurden, dass du sie nicht einfach zermahlen und unterbuddeln oder gar weiterverwenden kannst.

Bei Kernkraft sieht's geringfügig besser aus. Die Betreiber selbst veranschlagen für den Rückbau eines KKW rund 1,2 Milliarden Euro. Das entspricht Rückbaukosten von über 850.000 Euro/MW.
Allerdings sind Kosten für Zwischen- und Endlagerung des dabei anfallenden Materials nicht eingerechnet. Wie auch, denn diese Kosten sind noch gar nicht endgültig absehbar. Und warum auch, es bezahlt sie ja ohnehin jemand anders. 



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Werden die Sockel im Meer mitentfernt? An Land läßte man ein paar Tausend Tonnen teilweise im Waldboden.


Im Wald stellt man keine Windräder auf und Offshore-Anlagen haben ganz andere Laufzeiten, weshalb sie auch von oben genannter Studie gar nicht erst berücksichtigt wurden - diese befasst sich mit einem vermuteten (!) Rückbau wegen Unrentabilität ab 2020.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Quelle zu den 35Mrd? Braunkohle war da ganz oben dabei? Atomkraft und Steinkohle wieder mal die Hauptverbrecher?


Nö, die "Hauptverbrecher" (Deine Worte, nicht meine ...) sind Subventionen für fossile Brennstoffe in Verkehr und Industrie.

Auf fossile Stromerzeugung entfallen "nur" etwas über 9 Milliarden, siehe hier.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Und ganz ohne Subventionen kommt kein Produkt auf dem Markt. Alleine wenn man an Forschung denkt ist schnell irgendwie in den Berechnungen untergebracht.


Versteht sich. Deshalb sollte man ja auch _alle_ gewährten Subventionen _aller_ Marktteilnehmer berücksichtigen und nicht nur einseitig die, welche neue etabliert werden.

Und selbstverständlich sind bei den entsprechenden Studien auch immer Schätzungen im Spiel und je nach Auftraggeber gibt es gewisse Tendenzen - allerdings in jede Richtung, dadurch normalisiert es sich einigermaßen. Alarmierend ist es, wenn nicht einmal Befürworter eine günstigere Prognose abliefern können.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Bei Kernkraft sieht's geringfügig besser aus.


Aber nur namchmal


Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Betreiber selbst veranschlagen für den Rückbau eines KKW rund 1,2 Milliarden Euro. Das entspricht Rückbaukosten von über 850.000 Euro/MW.


Beim GKN konnte man aus verschiedenen Gründen keine Hochkühltürme bauen.
Also hat man einen riesigen Flachkühlturm gebaut.
Der war aber immer noch so schwer, daß er ins Neckarufer eingesackt ist.

Dann  haben die Technker so 30-40.000t Beton drunter geknallt, um ihn zu stabilisieren.
Das hat die Kosten so auf 4 Milliarden DM getrieben.
Die waren Mitte der 90er Jahre schon über den Strompreis eingefahren.
Ab da ging es fürchterlich aufwärts im Portemannaie der Betreiber.

Und der Abbau wird um die 30Jahre dauern haben mir die Schichtleiter gesagt.
Die haben um die 15.000 DM netto damals verdient.
Mit Recht.

Die Kosten sind genau so hoch, wie der Bau und ohne Endlagerkosten.

Im Übrigen gab es auf dem Parkplatz schon damals 2 E-Autos vom Werk, die dort kostenfrei geladen werden konnten.

Und die Mitarbeiter hatten DDR-Stromkosten: 8 Pfennig / kWh.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (31. März 2021)

Um mal mit der Windkraft/Rückbau und der Strombörse etwas aufzuräumen:
Negative Strompreise entstehen dadurch, dass zu viel Strom angeboten wird, Erneuerbare die geringsten Grenzkosten haben und AKWs/Kohlekraftwerke nicht flexibel geregelt werden können. 
Zu viel Strom: Tritt Häufig an windreichen+sonnigen Wochenenden auf, da hier viel produziert wird und der Bedarf niedrig ist.
EE haben geringe Grenzkosten: an der STrombörse erfolgt die Abnahme nach den Grenzkosten (CO2-Preis+Brennstoff). Beides müssen Erneuerbare nicht zahlen. 
AKWs/Kohlekraftwerke: können nur in geringen Maß geregelt werden. Darum ist es häufig wirtschaftlicher, für die Abnahme zu zahlen als das Kraftwerk runter- und wieder hochzufahren. Gasturbinen z. B. haben dieses Problem nicht. Solar/Wind sind ohne weiteres regelbar, aber haben Vorrang am Markt. 
Dabei ist es so, dass alle größeren EE-Erzeuger (quasi alle Windräder, größere Solarparks) ab 4 h/6 h negativer Preise keine Vergütung mehr erhalten.  Die Schuld hier den Erneurbaren zuzuschieben ist also weit hergeholt.

Betreiber von Windkraftanlagen sind dazu verpflichtet, ihre Anlagen nach Ende des Betriebs rückzubauen. Hierfür muss eine vom Amt festgelegte Summe als Sicherheit bei Inbetriebnahme hinterlegt werden. 
Der Grund, warum so wenig Anlagen rückgebaut werden, liegt leider daran, dass es schwer ist, neue Anlagen zu bauen. Häufig ist es einfacher, seine Anlagen prüfen zu lassen und außerhalb des EEGs weiterzubetreiben. Viele Anlagen stehen auf Grund geänderter Abstandsvorgaben auch gar nicht mehr in Gebieten, wo neue Anlagen gebaut werden dürfen. Dazu kommt, dass niemand die Windkraft vor der Tür haben will bzw. sich da sehr schnell Bürgerinitiativen bilden. So zieht sich die Planung halt.

Aktuelle Windenergieanlagen liegen übrigens in der Leistungsklasse 5-6 MW und nicht wie oben geschrieben bei 3 MW. Offshore in etwa doppelt so viel.

#themoreyouknow

Das Recycling ist eine andere Sachen. GFK/CFK kann recycled werden. Ob die Kapazitäten reichen? Keine Ahnung. Aber wenn man ein paar Jahre zurückdenkt, als China Plastikmüllimporte verboten hat, hat sich hier auch in kurzer Zeit eine Recyclingindustrie aufgebaut. Da würde ich mir keine großen Sorgen machen.

Wie wir jetzt wieder zu den E-Autos zurückkommen? Gute Frage.


----------



## Kuhprah (31. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Allerdings sind Kosten für Zwischen- und Endlagerung des dabei anfallenden Materials nicht eingerechnet. Wie auch, denn diese Kosten sind noch gar nicht endgültig absehbar. Und warum auch, es bezahlt sie ja ohnehin jemand anders.



Da musst du aber sagen dass es zum Glück den Abfall gibt. Hätte man keinen Abfall aus den Kraftwerken sondern nur den aus der Medizin und Forschung (komisch, dass das Zeug beim normalen AKW Abfall mit gelagert wird, davon redet irgendwie nie jemand, im Gesundheitsbereich will man offenbar nicht auf Strahlung verzichten... ) müsste man die Lagerkosten voll den Spitälern aufbrummen.. da kostet dann ein Röntgenbild auf einmal 2000€ in der Vollkostenrechnung... 
Wenn ich bei uns im Zwischenlager im AKW nachgucke, dann sind knapp über 40% aller Abfallcontainer solche die nicht im Kraftwerk selber anfallen, sondern von extern mit gelagert werden..


----------



## mrmurphy007 (31. März 2021)

Das ist aber arg weit hergeholt.


----------



## Sparanus (31. März 2021)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Bürgerinitiativen


Warum gibt man denen nicht die Alternative:
Windrad oder wir machen hier nen Tagebau auf


----------



## Mahoy (31. März 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei uns im Zwischenlager im AKW nachgucke, dann sind knapp über 40% aller Abfallcontainer solche die nicht im Kraftwerk selber anfallen, sondern von extern mit gelagert werden..


Da der Volumenanteil radioaktiver Abfälle aus der Medizin lediglich 0,5% der Gesamtmenge ausmacht und es - in Relation zu Brennabfällen aus Kernkraftwerken - keine starken Strahler sind, bist du auf ein interessantes Mysterium gestoßen. Mach doch mal die Container auf und schau nach, was da wirklich drin ist.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (31. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum gibt man denen nicht die Alternative:
> Windrad oder wir machen hier nen Tagebau auf


Oder ein schnuckeliges Endlager?


----------



## Mahoy (31. März 2021)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Aktuelle Windenergieanlagen liegen übrigens in der Leistungsklasse 5-6 MW und nicht wie oben geschrieben bei 3 MW. Offshore in etwa doppelt so viel.


Kurze Ergänzung, da vorhin leider überlesen: 3 MW ist nach wie vor der gerundete Mittelwert der tatsächlich eingespeisten Leistung aller derzeit in Betrieb befindlichen Anlagen. Aber ja, neuere Anlagen erzielen deutlich mehr als als das. 



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Oder ein schnuckeliges Endlager?


Die Gesamtleistung aller in Betrieb befindlichen Windkraftanlagen (Stand 2021: ~ 63.000 MW) entspricht übrigens der von 44 Kernkraftwerken (Nennleistung durchschnittlich ~ 1.450 MW).

Also mal die Windkraftgegner fragen, wo sie die denn ersatzweise gerne hingebaut hätten. Windparks weg, KKW oder Endlager, Kohlekraftwerk oder Tagebau hin. Landwirte, Anwohner und besonders den Adler freut's. 

(Teilweise ein Scherz; ein KKW kann natürlich auch mit _deutlich_ höherer Nennleistung fahren. Die schlussendlich benötigte Endlagerkapazität ändert sich dadurch allerdings nicht.)


----------



## Albatros1 (31. März 2021)

darstellt


----------



## Sparanus (31. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> (Nennleistung durchschnittlich ~ 1.450 MW).


Ich glaube das sind jeweils einzelne Reaktoren und keine ganzen Kraftwerke.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. März 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wer kann Solar regeln?


Jeder, der etwas von Lamellen versteht.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Bei Windstille regelt sich gar nichts, hochfahren geht nicht. Bei zuviel Wind kann man nicht runterfahren sondern man muß abschalten.


Oder die Energie speichern.


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Sollte Solar einmal mehr als der Bedarf im Hochsommer liefern müßte man eine Zwangstrennung einführen oder exportieren, falls den Strom jemand abnimmt.


Oder eben speichern.
Und  es gibt ja so etwas wie ein Europäisches Energieverbundnetz.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich glaube das sind jeweils einzelne Reaktoren und keine ganzen Kraftwerke.


Nö.
GKN hatte eine Gesamtleistung von 1350 MW.

Neuere Reaktoren evtl, etwas mehr.

Aber die deutschen AKWs liegen alle in der Größenordnung .


----------



## Sparanus (31. März 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Jeder, der etwas von Lamellen versteht.


Lastwiderstände gehen auch.


----------



## Albatros1 (1. April 2021)

fd


----------



## mrmurphy007 (1. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Nun, es geht um bestehende Anlagen. 12 MW sehe ich nicht. Das ist auch ein trügerischer Wert. Wann liefert die Anlage das denn? Ein Kraftwerk luiefert das tatsächlich, Wind zum geringen Teil. Das ist die Maximalleistung die nicht in eine Rechnung einfließen kann.
> Solar und Wind sind kaum regelbar, man KÖNNTE sie höchstens runterregeln. Und das nur, wenn sie bereits nennenswert etwas liefern. Wer kann Solar regeln? Das ist erst in Planung, Solar per Internet abzuschalten.
> Bei Windstille regelt sich gar nichts, hochfahren geht nicht. Bei zuviel Wind kann man nicht runterfahren sondern man muß abschalten.
> Sollte Solar einmal mehr als der Bedarf im Hochsommer liefern müßte man eine Zwangstrennung einführen oder exportieren, falls den Strom jemand abnimmt. Da Solar nicht viel beiträgt besteht diese Gefahr vorerst nicht.
> Nicht gelieferte Windenergie muß bezahlt werden, ein Unding das auch eine versteckte Subvention darstellt


Wie wäre es mit 13 MW? https://www.cleanthinking.de/ge-erreicht-mit-windturbine-haliade-x-die-13-megawatt-klasse/ Die Nennleistung liefern Onshoreanlagen ab 12/13 m/s Windgeschwindigkeit. Die Auslegungswindgeschwindigkeit ist eher bei 6-8 m/s.

Solar und Wind kann man wunderbar regeln. Da es um eine Überproduktion geht, ist damit natürlich RUNTERregeln gemeint. WKAs werden aus dem Wind gepitcht/gebremst und PV-Anlagen lassen sich über den Wechselrichter/die Leistungselektronik abschalten. Das ist technisch trivial. Größere Anlagen müssen bereits jetzt für genau solche Fälle fernsteuerbar sein. Wann abgeregelt wird, entscheiden die Übertragungsnetzbetreiber.

Dass wir im Winter weniger EE-Strom erzeugen, ist übrigens ein Mythos, denn im Winter weht mehr Wind. https://www.smard.de/page/home/topic-article/444/202398


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Gut, Lamellen haben wir nicht


Man kann alles machen.
Es gibt auch schwenkbare, große Solarpanele, Wasserkühlung, Frontplattenheizung, ...

Warum wird das alles zerredet?
Wir könnten den ganzen privaten Verkehr längst auf E-Betrieb umgestellt und die Überlandleitungen gekappt haben, wen es nicht immer solche haben-wir-nicht-gibt-es-nicht Bedenkenträger hätten.

Fortschrittsbremsen gibt es überall, man denke nur an das E-Auto.

Und es gibt auch große Akkuzentralen.
Man muß sie eben einmal bauen und das kostet.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wäre schwer machbar, da freiwillig. Im übrigen würde es die teure Technik weiter verteuern.


Und?
Ein Turbo verteuert so eine Benzinkutsche um 2.000 EUR mit Anbauten.
Die sind fast in jedem Benzin-/ Diesel-Auto heute drin.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Und wie steuert sich das Ganze? Wer entscheidet, wann gedrosselt wird?


Wie gesagt, die Steuerung ist kein Hindernis.


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Speicher wird immer wieder genannt. Wir haben sie nicht und selbst wenn wir welche bauen würden wären sie auch in 10 Jahren nicht nennenswert vorhanden.


Siehe oben.
Es kostet eben.


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Würde natürlich den Strom weiter verteuern mit den heutigen technischen Möglichkeiten. Dazu ist das Thema zu wenig erforscht.


Erforscht ist alles.
Was solen wir denn noch erforschen:
Akkus,
Leitungen,
Isolatoren?

Das hat die Physik teilweise schon vor 100 Jahren bis zum Elektronengas durchgekaut.


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Das Verbundnetz ist dann nicht mehr brauchbar, wenn es mehrere Länder wie wir machen.


Ähem, das gibt es seit den 70er Jahren und es funktionert hervorragend im TW-Bereich.
Alle großen Kraftwerke sind damit verbunden.

EVN sollte man mal googeln - ich bete nicht alles mehr 20 mal vor.


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Im Hochsommer haben alle Überschuß, im Winter alle Mangel.


Siehe oben.


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Deutschland denkt eben zu egozentrisch und schaut kaum über den Tellerrand.


Siehe EVN.


----------



## Mahoy (1. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich glaube das sind jeweils einzelne Reaktoren und keine ganzen Kraftwerke.


Möchte man meinen, aber es ist tatsächlich das, was die derzeit laufenden Kraftwerke tatsächlich liefern.

Aber wie schon geschrieben, die Reaktoren könnten rein technisch mehr, sogar weit mehr. Dann käme man allerdings - unter zahlreichen anderen Gründen - mit den Prüf- und Wartungszyklen nicht mehr hinterher und auch die Beschaffungs- und Entsorgungskapazitäten für Brennelemente würde schnell kritisch.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Im Hochsommer haben alle Überschuß, im Winter alle Mangel. Ein altes Thema das viel zu wenig bedacht wird.


Und wieder wird "Ich habe mich unzureichend informiert." mit "Keiner denkt mit!!1!!111einseinseinself" verwechselt.
Tatsächlich beschäftigen sich von "B" wie "Bundesnetzagentur" bis "W" wie "Wetterdienst" so ziemlich sämtliche für das Thema relevanten Institutionen schon seit Jahren mit dem Thema.

Ergebnis: Pro Jahr sind im Schnitt zwei Phasen der sogenannten Dunkelflaute zu befürchten, mit einer kombinierten Dauer von 45 Minuten, auftretend in windstillen Winternächten. Und das Schlimmste, was dann passieren kann ist, dass _vielleicht_ selektierte, unkritische Industrieanlagen für diesen Zeitraum den Nachtbetrieb (!) unterbrechen müssen.

Und dieses "vielleicht" ist ein ganz dickes, weil die Industrieverbände bereits verlauten ließen, dass sie selbst da gar kein so großes Problem sehen:  Überall dort, wo man auch die kleinsten Produktionsausfälle vermeiden wolle, wäre ohnehin eine Eigenversorgung von einer Stunde bis acht Stunden vorgesehen.

Man sollte die Dinge nicht durcheinanderbringen: Wenn wir punktuell Strom aus dem Ausland einkaufen, ist das eine Komfortlösung, keine Katastrophenhilfe.
Selbstverständlich wird angestrebt, dass es einen EU-weiten (besser sogar weltweiten), gut vernetzten Stromaustausch gibt - nicht nur, um selbst die kleinste Störungen zu vermeiden, sondern auch um die Wirtschaftlichkeit zu erhöhen. Wenn irgendwo bei kräftigem Wind die Sonne lacht und Strom erzeugt wird, der dort gar nicht verwertet werden kann, während es anderswo windstill und bewölkt ist und die Grundlastsicherung einspringen muss, ist das selbstredend kein erstrebenswerter Zustand.

Wenn man in diesem Zusammenhang unbedingt etwas befürchten will, dann doch eher, dass zukünftig einige Länder und/oder Regionen lieber am Tropf der anderen EU-Erzeuger hängen, statt selbst Kapazitäten auszubauen, die sich gerade bei ihnen anbieten würden. Daher sollte bereits jetzt angefangen werden, entsprechende rechtliche Regelungen auszuarbeiten und verbindliche Zeitpläne aufzustellen. Gerade mit Blick auf die üblichen Verdächtigen, die gerne Nutznießer der EU sind, sich aber ansonsten bei jeder Gelegenheit ausklinken.


----------



## Sparanus (1. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Möchte man meinen, aber es ist tatsächlich das, was die derzeit laufenden Kraftwerke tatsächlich liefern


Also wenn da Isar 2 steht ist das nur ein Reaktor (ja in dem Fall das ganze AKW weil Isar 1 aus ist)


----------



## Albatros1 (1. April 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Man kann alles machen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Die Forderung ist, abschalten sofort.


Wo?


----------



## Albatros1 (1. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wo?


----------



## Sparanus (1. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> FFF zum Beispiel, aber auch andere Gruppen. Noch nie gehört?


Das sind Aktivisten. 
Nenn mal ne Partei >2 Prozent die das will. 

P.S. Die Grünen sind das nicht


----------



## mrmurphy007 (1. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> FFF zum Beispiel, aber auch andere Gruppen. Noch nie gehört?


Hast Du einen Link zu FFF oder besser scientist for future?


----------



## Albatros1 (1. April 2021)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Hast


----------



## Mahoy (1. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Kenne da andere Zahlen. Wenn noch nicht mal ein drittel bleibt sollen ein paar Abschaltungen genügen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie kommst du auf ein Drittel? Das geht aus den dortigen Zahlen - die übrigens mit denen der Bundesnetzagentur identisch sind - doch gar nicht hervor?

Das Einzige, was komplett ausfallen kann, ist Solarenergie. Die macht nicht einmal 9% der Stromerzeugung aus, und dass sie in der Nacht nichts beiträgt, ist selbsterklärend und daher im Energiemix grundsätzlich berücksichtigt.
Eine komplette, deutschlandweite Windstille hingegen wird man nie erleben. Wenn bei Hinterhupfingen die Windräder stillstehen, kann bei Kuddelmuddelsdorf trotzdem eine steife Brise wehen; von Offshore-Anlagen ganz zu schweigen.

Wie ich hier schon einmal erläutert habe: Derzeit können wir sogar _während_ Dunkelflauten Energie exportieren, weil im Energiemix konventionelle Kraftwerke noch immer stark vertreten sind und nicht so genau skalieren, dass sie nur das Defizit regenerativer Erzeugung ausgleichen. Diesen Luxus wird es nicht mehr geben, wenn konventionelle Kraftwerke weiter zurückgebaut werden, jedoch kannst du davon ausgehen, dass die Grundlastsicherung nicht angerührt wird. Das ist (siehe ein paar Beiträge zuvor) schon gesetzlich nicht möglich: bevor die Energiesicherheit nicht anderweitig gewährleistet ist, *dürfen* gar keine weiteren konventionellen Anlagen zur Abschaltung designiert werden, selbst wenn in Politik und Wirtschaft irgend jemand so dämlich wäre, das überhaupt zu _wollen_.

Sicherlich gibt es auch in Deutschland eine Handvoll Öko-Faschisten, die gerne dauerhaft Biwak machen, rohes Gras essen und verwilderte Hauskatzen mit der Steinkeule jagen würden, wenn dafür alle konventionellen Kraftwerke sofort abgeschaltet werden, nur haben die nachvollziehbarerweise eher keine so große Lobby. 

Ansonsten gilt das, was ich schon mehrfach schrieb: Unken kann man viel. So lange mir jedoch niemand konkret benennen kann, wo und wann wie viel Leistung fehlen soll und warum, gehe ich davon aus, dass die durch zahlreiche Experten und Studien ausgearbeiteten und nachprüfbaren Zahlen korrekt sind. Insbesondere dann, wenn sie so spezifisch sind, dass ich sie notfalls selbst nachrechnen kann.


----------



## Albatros1 (1. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das sind Aktivisten.
> Nenn mal ne Partei >2 Prozent die das will.
> 
> P.S. Die Grünen sind das nicht


----------



## Mahoy (1. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist es vor allem, unverzüglich mit dem Kohleausstieg zu beginnen", sagte Fraktionschef Anton Hofreiter unserer Redaktion. "Wir wollen schon zu Beginn der nächsten Legislaturperiode den Ausstieg aus den 20 schmutzigsten Kohlekraftwerken",


Ohne Kontext, Zeitpunkt der Aussage etc. kann man das auch nicht beurteilen. Wie wär's denn mal mit einem Direktlink? Oder erwartest du jetzt, dass wir uns bei RP Online alles durchlesen, was der Herr Hofreiter jemals von sich gegeben hat? 

Und angesichts von 130 aktiven Kohlekraftwerken in Deutschland, von denen lediglich die 20 unsaubersten abgeschaltet werden sollen, während gleichzeitig neue errichtet werden ... Wo siehst du das grundsätzliche Problem? Das ist in der Breite eine Modernisierung von Altanlagen.

Grunsätzlich wäre ich dir sehr verbunden, wenn du aufhören könntest, hier ständig programmatische Brocken reinzuwerfen. Baue doch bitte zur Abwechslung mal eine schlüssige Argumentationsstruktur auf: "Der und der fordert das und das [Quelle beifügen], was ich aus diesem und jenem Grund für problematisch halte, und zwar aufgrund dieser Zahlen [Quelle beifügen]."


----------



## Albatros1 (1. April 2021)

f


----------



## mrmurphy007 (1. April 2021)

Der Prototyp steht und hat gerade eine Zulassung bekommen. Geht also dieses oder nächstes Jahr los 


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Ne, kannst du aber suchen.


Also hast du keinen. Gut, dann bin ich raus. So macht diskutieren keinen Sinn.


----------



## Mahoy (1. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, (unter anderem) Wind soll die Grundlastsicherung ersetzen. Jedoch erst auf lange Sicht. Es kann, darf und wird keine Grundlastdeckung abgebaut, wenn diese nicht durch vergleichbar sichere Erzeuger ersetzt wurde.
Dafür haben wir ein Energiesicherungsgesetz und grundlastsichernde Überkapazität. Und das diese grundsätzlich funktioniert, bemerkst du daran, dass es in den Kalenderwochen 1 bis 4 auch in diesem Jahr nirgendwo Notabschaltungen gab, obwohl an fünf Tagen (Nicht fünf Tage lang!) der Stromverbauch über der Stromerzeugung lag.

Es gibt gute Gründe, die Leistung der zur Grundlastsicherung _grundsätzlich vorhandenen_ und ohne gleichwertigen Ersatz _vor Stilllegung geschützten_, witterungsunabhängigen Kraftwerke nicht hochzufahren, obwohl man das _könnte_.

1.) Man konnte die Flaute aus Speichern füllen. Das geht bereits jetzt ganz gut, wenn - wie in der Regel der Fall - das Defizit nicht sehr groß ist oder nur kurzfristig ausfällt.  Allein die Kapazität der klassischen Pumpspeicherkraftwerke ist nicht ohne, ergänzt durch etliche Batteriespeicherkraftwerke. Dazu kommt noch eine Reihe von Speicherkraftwerke mit anderen Verfahren.

2.) Man konnte Strom aus den Ausland günstiger beziehen oder hat sogar noch zu erfüllende Optionen auf Lieferung. Denn wie dir vielleicht einleuchtet, ist es einfacher und wirtschaftlicher, mal ein paar kWh aus dem Ausland zu beziehen, als für die Überbrückung einer nur wenige Stunden oder gar nur wenige Minuten andauernden Flaute Kraftwerke hochzufahren, wenn die Kisten gleich darauf wieder auf Regelbetrieb heruntergefahren werden müssen.

Ich erinnere zudem an die ein paar Beiträge zuvor angegebene Statistik: Die Jahre, in denen Deutschland mehr Strom importiert als exportiert hat, lagen lange vor Beschluss und Umsetzung der Energiewende. Welche "volatilen Energieerzeuger" (sic!) waren deiner Ansicht nach Schuld daran, als alles noch auf Kohle und Kernkraft basierte und erneuerbare Energieerzeuger absolute Exoten mit ein paar Promille Anteil waren?

Kurz gesagt, ein grundlegendes Verständnis von Kraftwerktechnik und Energiewirtschaft ist nötig, wenn man sich mit möglichen Problemen auseinandersetzen will. Dir werden hier detaillierte Erklärungen gegeben und und du reagierst mantraartig mit Schlagzeilen und Diagrammen, deren Hintergründe du nicht vollumfänglich erfasst bzw. nachverfolgt hast. So macht die Diskussion kein Vergnügen und führt auch nirgendwo hin.


----------



## Albatros1 (1. April 2021)

.


----------



## Mahoy (2. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Nehmen wir die Nacht vom 23 auf 24 März.
> Da lag Wind bei ca 10.000 MWh
> Der Verbrauch bei 65MWh
> Den % Satz muß ich nicht ausrechen, man sieht auf einen Blick, das Netz wäre zusammengebrochen.


Bringe den Satz bitte zu Ende: "..., das Netz wäre zusammengebrochen, wenn / wenn nicht ..."



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Welche Energieerzeugung hatte das den Hauptteil zu bestreiten?


Konventionelle. Wie es der derzeitige Energiemix vorsieht.

Noch einmal zum mitschreiben oder ggf. nachsprechen: Konventionelle Erzeuger zur Grundlastsicherung werden laut Gesetz in dem Umfang ersetzt, wie sie ersetzt werden _können_.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Und wieso war es so wenig Wind, obwohl er nach Meinungen hier doch zur Zeit recht gut wehen müßte?


Am fraglichen Tag hatten wir in Deutschland durchaus Wind, sagt die Wetteraufzeichnung. Das Problem ist das, es ich für Windkrafterzeuger nicht rechnet, ihn zu erzeugen bzw. einzuspeisen, wenn die vorhandenen Kohlekraftwerke laufen und der Einspeisepreis gedrückt wird.

Deshalb meinte ich ja bereits: Um ein tatsächliches Bild zu bekommen, muss du die Zahlen für Erzeugung und Verbrauch mit der Wetterleistung und den Marktdaten abgleichen. Sonst kannst du nicht beurteilen, wer jetzt wann und warum wie viel oder wenig zur Gesamterzeugung beigetragen hat.

Da Windkraft aus der EEG-Umlage gefallen ist, muss es sie am Strommarkt mit Kohle konkurrieren, die widersinnigerweise weiterhin von der EEG-Umlage bedacht wird und - wie weiter oben dargelegt - zusätzlich subventioniert wird. Deshalb steht das Auslaufen der Umlage bei Wind ja auch so in der Kritik.
Wenn nun Kohlekraftwerke hochfahren, um fehlenden Solarstom auszugleichen, skaliert das auch nicht exakt. Der (nachts entlastete) Markt wird in diesem Moment mit Kohlestrom geflutet. Es rechnet sich für Windkraftbetreiber einfach nicht, in diesem Moment einzuspeisen, was sie eigentlich könnten. Deshalb ist das abgebildete Defizit größer als das eigentliche.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Am 25. März war es leider schon wieder so. Hm, manche meinen ja es käme nur 2 mal im Jahr vor für eine dreiviertel Stunde.


Welcher Teil von "durchschnittlich" war für dich unverständlich?
Und dass die Diagramme nicht nur Flauten, sondern auch Einspeiseverhältnisse abbilden, habe ich auch schon mehrfach versucht dir zu erklären.

Versuchen wir es mal etwas einfacher: Die Erzeugerleistung konventioneller Kraftwerke liegt derzeit bei über 100 Gigawatt, während in der Spitze nicht einmal 80 Gigawatt benötigt werden. Sprich, man könnte mindestens 10 oder sogar 20 Gigawatt in konventionellen Kraftwerken dauerhaft vom Netz nehmen und hätte immer noch kein Problem, selbst wenn auf magische Weise alle regenerativen Erzeuger verschwinden sollten.
Die sind aber da und werden trotz aller Hürden weiter ausgebaut. Sprich, es kann _sukzessive_ auch mehr konventionelle Erzeugerleistung ersetzt werden.

Es darf lediglich nicht mehr abgebaut werden, als erforderlich ist, um das jeweils maximal erwartbare Defizit temporär nicht liefernder regenerativer Quellen auszugleichen. Das bedeutet für den von dir breitgetretenen Worst-Case: Schon jetzt ist rund ein Drittel der konventionellen Energiezeugung so überflüssig wie der Dödel am Papst, läuft aber trotzdem subventioniert weiter und verzerrt den Markt, auf dem sich regenerative Erzeuger behaupten sollen.


----------



## AnthraX (11. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ach, du gehst nicht bezahlen? Wartest nie an der Kasse oder - zu Stoßzeiten - auch an der Säule selbst?
> Interessant ...
> 
> Stoppe doch spaßeshalber mal die Zeiten, die du _tatsächlich_ pro  Woche/Monat für den _kompletten Vorgang_ an Tankstellen zubringst. Dann kann man praxisnah vergleichen, was du in derselben Zeit laden könntest (Ohne beim Ladevorgang dabei sein zu müssen ...) und wie viele Kilometer du mit diesen Ladungen schaffst.
> ...


ich denke mal die Ressourcengewinnung für die „Rasierer“ hat schon mehr tote gefordert... aber egal.

du kannst auch Glasfaser nicht mit einem komplett neuen Stromnetz vergleichen, welches in gewisser Weise auch autark funktionieren muss.

das ist absurd. Abgesehen von dem Strombedarf, der nicht gedeckt werden kann.


----------



## Sparanus (11. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Abgesehen von dem Strombedarf, der nicht gedeckt werden kann.


Kann der Energiebedarf für Verbrenner ohne Importe gedeckt werden?
Oh wow nein kann er nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (11. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> ich denke mal die Ressourcengewinnung für die „Rasierer“ hat schon mehr tote gefordert... aber egal.


Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass Uran als fertiger Brennstab vom Himmel direkt in den Reaktor fällt, könnte das zutreffen. Ansonsten eher nicht.



AnthraX schrieb:


> du kannst auch Glasfaser nicht mit einem komplett neuen Stromnetz vergleichen, welches in gewisser Weise auch autark funktionieren muss.


Die Funktion ist logischerweise eine andere, aber ob ich den Boden aufreiße, um Glasfaser (-tunnel) zu verlegen oder welche für stromführende Kabel ist komplett unerheblich.

Und was genau muss da deiner Ansicht nach "autark funktionieren"?



AnthraX schrieb:


> das ist absurd. Abgesehen von dem Strombedarf, der nicht gedeckt werden kann.


Bitte nicht mit vagen Andeutungen jonglieren: Mit welcher Differenz zwischen Strombedarf und Stromerzeugung rechnest du zu welchen Zeitpunkt und aus welchen Gründen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass Uran als fertiger Brennstab vom Himmel direkt in den Reaktor fällt, könnte das zutreffen. Ansonsten eher nicht.


Uran wird als Pellet im Edelstahlrohr im Reaktor verwandt als gesintertes Uran-4-Oxyd:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uran(IV)-oxid#Chemische_Eigenschaften .

Die Pellets ind so 1,5 x2 cm lang und ohne Aktivierung kann man sie in der Hand halten.
Gab es mal als Souvenier im Kraftwerk in Epoxidharz eingegossen.

Es werden meist 12 x 12 Rohre, so 4m lang mit Pelletfüllung und Platz für die Bremsstäbe in der Mitte zu Clustern zusammengefügt mit Abstandshaltern in bestimmten Distanzen als Stabilisatoren.

Diese Cluster werden dann auch komplett gewechselt beim Brennstoffwechsel.


----------



## Albatros1 (11. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kann der Energiebedarf für Verbrenner ohne Importe gedeckt werden?


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wird diese Höhe unterschritten sinkt erst einmal die Hz Zahl,


Die Netzfrequenz ändert sich mit der produzierten Strommenge?

Edit:
Die *Regelung *ist ausgeschaltet im EVN?


----------



## Mahoy (11. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann er nicht. Das ist aber nicht vergleichbar.
> Material für Solar und Wind ist auch nicht ohne Import zu fertigen.
> Unterschied, Kraftstoff und Heizöl sind importierbar aus vielen Ländern. Strom zur Gänze nicht.


Strom kann ebenso importiert werden wie fossile Energieträger. Das wird seit Ewigkeiten praktiziert.
Warum auch nicht, ob man einen Stromleitung oder eine Öl-/Gaspipeline über Staatsgrenzen hinweg legt, macht letztlich keinen Unterschied.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Schließt eine Tankstelle haben die zuvor betankten Fahrzeuge oder Heizöltanks einen Energievorrat,


Bereits geladene Fahrzeuge und elektrische Großspeicher behalten auch ihre Ladung, wenn der Strom ausfällt.

Aber du kannst im Gegenzug ja mal versuchen, an einer Tankstelle zu tanken, wenn diese keinen Strom hat. Oder eine Ölheizung ohne Strom zu betreiben. 



Albatros1 schrieb:


> In 10 oder 20 Jahren kann das anders aussehen. Wobei die Grundprobleme die selben bleiben. Wieviel Energie wollen wir speichern um eine Dunkelflaute X zu überbrücken ohne Atom oder Kohle zu nutzen?


Wieso wiederholst du hier sämtliche Fragen, die ich dir im extra dafür ausgegliederten Threads schon zigmal beantwortet habe? 



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Kohle und Öl müssen natürlich trotzdem in einer geringeren Menge für andere Prozesse gefördert werden.


Exakt. Und deshalb dürfen fossile und somit endliche Rohstoffe nicht für Energieerzeugung und Mobilität "verschwendet" werden, weil man sie für die Herstellung von Stoffen benötigt, die sich nicht ohne Weiteres synthetisieren lassen.


----------



## Albatros1 (11. April 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Netzfrequenz ändert sich mit der produzierten Strommenge?
> 
> Edit:
> Die *Rege*


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Die Regelung greift nur in geringem Umfang, ist klar, oder?


Nein.


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Die Netzfrequenz ändert sich, wie du schon schreibst. Schalte mal ein paar Kraftwerke ab und schaue auf die Frequenz.


Dafür ist die Regelung da.


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Oder schau auf deine Spannung Mittags und Nachts, da werden Unterschiede sein.


Ich war 10 Jahre in GKN als Revisionsplaner.

Da schau ich lieber auf die Netzfrequenz zwischen 02:00 und 03:00 Uhr.
Dann werden die fehlenden Wellen ergänzt.


----------



## Albatros1 (11. April 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nein.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Dann schau mal nach, welche Frequenzabweichung noch regelbar ist. Ich glaube es waren 0,2 Hz.


Wieso ich, ich weiß das.


----------



## Albatros1 (11. April 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wieso ich, ich weiß das.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Na dann. Also schalten wir mal 5 Blöcke ab und schauen was passiert.


Es zuckt kurz im Netz, keiner merkt es, nach einer Minute sind wir bei 49,8Hz und nach einer Stunde ist alles wieder synchron.


			https://www.netzfrequenzmessung.de/bilder/2021_01_08_Frequenzabfall_Uebersicht.png
		


Was erfindest Du hier für Horroszenarien, die gar nicht eintreten können?
Selbst bei Netzabwurf von 1 - 5 Großkraftwerken wird kein Netzzusammenbruch eintreten.


----------



## Albatros1 (11. April 2021)

i


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Oho, du hast die Erzeugung unterhalb des Bedarfs entwickelt. Das wäre der Nobelpreis.


Was redets Du für technischen Stuß?


----------



## Mahoy (11. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Na dann. Also schalten wir mal 5 Blöcke ab und schauen was passiert.


Es ist ein Irrglaube, dass man zu Frequenzstabilisierung hohe Überkapazitäten vorhalten müsste. Auch lange vor Einspeisung aus erneuerbaren Quellen wurde bei starker Unterfrequenz _nicht_ die Einspeisung erhöht, sondern Netzlast verringert - also vordefinierte Teile des Netzes  getrennt.

Nur ein winziger Unterfrequenzbereich wird durch Leistungserhöhung kompensiert, und dafür braucht man keine massiven Reserven. Wir könnten daher in Deutschland problemlos ein Vielfaches der fünf Blöcke aus deiner persönlichen Horrorvision abschalten, ohne ein Problem zu bekommen. Lediglich als Kapazitätsreserve vorgesehene dürfen selbsterklärend nicht dabei sein.

Übrigens sind ausgerechnet Kohle- und Kernkraftwerke (Also das, was im Rahmen der Energiewende vorrangig ersetzt werden soll ...) zur Regulierung der Netzfrequenz denkbar ungeeignet, weil sie im Vergleich zu Windkraft- und Solaranlagen unglaublich träge regelbar sind. Und für Flauten will man dafür in Zukunft auf Gaskraftwerke setzen - also witzigerweise auf das, auf was dafür schon gesetzt wurde, als man Windräder noch für Großventilatoren hielt.

Kurz: Wieder einmal ein Unkenruf bar jedes technischen Sachverstands.


[Könnte bitte ein Moderator den erneuten Ausflug in die Energieerzeugung bitte nach https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...rom-fuer-e-autos-und-woher-eigentlich.602530/ verschieben? Lieben Dank. ]


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es ist ein Irrglaube, dass man zu Frequenzstabilisierung hohe Überkapazitäten vorhalten müsste.


Steht exakt in meinem Link, aber man muß es ja nicht lesen.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Übrigens sind ausgerechnet Kohle- und Kernkraftwerke (Also das, was im Rahmen der Energiewende vorrangig ersetzt werden soll ...) zur Regulierung der Netzfrequenz denkbar ungeeignet, weil sie im Vergleich zu Windkraft- und Solaranlagen unglaublich träge regelbar sind.


Ein Kernkraftwerk wird fast gar nicht geregelt.
Die Kritikalität wird auf 1,007 gehalten mit Borsäure und das war's.

Die Turbinen laufen immer volle Kraft.

Das Abfahren dauert eine Woche, RESA mal außen vor gelassen.
Aber das dürfte es in einem deutschen reaktor bisher nicht gegeben haben, so weit ich die Sicherheitsberichte von den Schichtleitern mitbekommen habe.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Kurz: Wieder einmal ein Unkenruf bar jedes technischen Sachverstands.


Und wieder ein Haufen SPAM.



Mahoy schrieb:


> [Könnte bitte ein Moderator den erneuten Ausflug in die Energieerzeugung bitte nach https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...rom-fuer-e-autos-und-woher-eigentlich.602530/ verschieben? Lieben Dank. ]


Meinen bitte auch weg.


----------



## Albatros1 (11. April 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was redets Du für technischen Stuß?


Dann


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Dann erkläre doch mal, weshalb bei gleichzeitiger Abschaltung von 5 Großkraftwerken so rein gar nichts relevantes passiert. Auf diese Physik bin ich gespannt.


Hör endlich auf mit dem SPAM.

Einen Grundkurs in Physik und Regeltechnik gebe ich hier nicht.


----------



## Albatros1 (11. April 2021)

t.


----------



## Mahoy (11. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Dann erkläre doch mal, weshalb bei gleichzeitiger Abschaltung von 5 Großkraftwerken so rein gar nichts relevantes passiert. Auf diese Physik bin ich gespannt.


Erst einmal kann man Kraftwerke nicht mal eben schnell "abschalten". Ich gehe also im Folgenden davon aus, dass du meinst, sie werden abrupt vom Netz getrennt. Das würde zwar im Zuge einer geordneten Stilllegung niemand so handhaben, aber durch den Wald ist ja auch kürzer als nach Hause.

Also, gesetzt dem Fall, irgend ein böswilliger Mensch legt _im Vollbetrieb_ simultan fünf Kraftwerke abrupt still oder kappt die Zuleitungen zu selbigen, gehen dem bundesdeutschen Stromnetz durchschnittlich 4 GW Leistung von über 210 GW insgesamt verloren; also nicht einmal 2%. Und selbst die nur dann, wenn man kurz ignoriert, dass das deutsche Stromnetz nicht isoliert, sondern über Staatsgrenzen verschaltet ist.
Kurz gesagt, bundesweit geschieht genau das, was @wuselsurfer schrieb. Oder weniger.

Lokal, also im näheren oder auch weiteren Umkreis der betroffenen Kraftwerke, sieht die Sache allerdings anders aus. Da ist garantiert mit Blackouts zu rechnen, weil diese Bereiche entweder Netzschäden erleiden und/oder gezielt abgeklemmt werden, um Kaskaden zu vermeiden.
Aber das spricht witzigerweise sogar _noch mehr_ für regenerative Energieerzeuger, weil dort Totalausfälle einzelner Anlagen - sei es durch Defekte, Sabotage oder Katastrophen - auch lokal viel weniger ins Gewicht fallen.

Falls du jetzt weitere Situationen (Asteroideneinschläge, Godzilla, Invasionen Außerirdischer etc.) konstruieren möchtest, immer zu. Ich hab' noch eine Woche Urlaub, darf sowieso nicht verreisen und spiele das daher gerne für dich durch.


----------



## Kuhprah (11. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> In 10 oder 20 Jahren kann das anders aussehen.



Und deswegen einfach so weiter machen wie bisher und dann noch mal gucken? Oder lieber dann gucken warum alle anderen komischerweise weiter sind und man irgendwie komplett abgehängt wurde?


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Falls du jetzt weitere Situationen (Asteroideneinschläge, Godzilla, Invasionen Außerirdischer etc.) konstruieren möchtest, immer zu. Ich hab' noch eine Woche Urlaub, darf sowieso nicht verreisen und spiele das daher gerne für dich durch.


Dann mach das mal.
Ich werde jedenfallas nicht mit jemanden, der nicht mal ein plumpes Frequenz-Diagramm interpretieren kann bei einem Lastabwurf von 1,7 GW, über Antineutrinos diskutieren.


----------



## Albatros1 (11. April 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Und


----------



## Mahoy (12. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Alle anderen wollen nicht den höchsten Strompreis der Welt und nehmen gerne Geld dafür,


Nur blöd, dass Deutschland kein Geld dafür gibt, sondern durch Stromexport Netto-Einnahmen verbucht.

Siehe dazu (zum wiederholten Male):





						Bundesnetzagentur  -  Aktuelle Strommarktdaten
					

Aktuelle Strommarktdaten




					www.bundesnetzagentur.de
				






Albatros1 schrieb:


> daß sie unseren sommerlichen Überschuß abnehmen.


Nur blöd, dass - entgegen deiner Behauptung - die Einspeisungen und möglichen Überschüsse in den Sommermonaten am geringsten sind.

Siehe dazu:








						Eingespeiste Strommenge nach Monaten in Deutschland 2021 | Statista
					

Die Statistik bildet die eingespeiste Strommenge in Deutschland pro Monat für das Jahr 2021 ab.




					de.statista.com
				






Albatros1 schrieb:


> Kupfer ist ja schon teurer. Mal schauen wie groß die Weltvorkommen sind oder ob wieder jemand sagt, wann es zu Ende ist.


Nur blöd, dass der Import von Kupfer nach Deutschland seit Beginn der Energiewende im Durchschnitt gesunken ist.

Siehe dazu:








						Deutscher Im- und Export von raffiniertem Kupfer bis 2020 | Statista
					

Die Statistik zeigt die Entwicklung der Im- und Exportmengen von raffiniertem Kupfer nach und aus Deutschland in den Jahren 2010 bis 2020.




					de.statista.com
				






Albatros1 schrieb:


> Übrigens sind wir mit die größten Umweltverschmutzer, weit vor China. Denn wir verlagern einfach das was manche hier nicht wollen ins Ausland um dann die Klappe bezüglich Umwelt aufzumachen.


Auf welchen Daten fußt diese Aussage?

Und selbst wenn sie zutrifft, was ich stark bezweifle: Wäre das nicht gerade ein Grund, besser werden zu wollen?



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Zu unserem "Verbrauch" ist auch die Ware dazuzurechnen die wir einkaufen. Und die können wir uns auch deshalb leisten, weil andere nicht diesen Strompreis haben.


Diesen Satz solltest du selbst noch einmal _gaaanz_ genau lesen ...



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Beim Kauf von Rechnern die die heutigen Strommengen verbraten ist es eh Klagen auf höchstem Niveau.
> Insofern etwas unglaubwürdig. Als Spieler verbrät man immerhin mehr Strom als eine Familie insgesamt in vielen Ländern der Welt.
> Statistik eben.
> Mal überlegen wie man Stahl und Kunststoffe erzeugt? Wieso machen wir das kaum noch? Weil uns die Umwelt woanders völlig schnuppe ist. Die können auch unsere Frachter entsorgen.


Kurz gesagt: Keine Sachargumente, aber dafür Nebelkerzen und Whataboutism in rauhen Mengen. 

Was allein der faktenferne Unfug, den du hier verbreitest, schon wieder unnütz an Strom verbaucht hat! Darüber darf man gar nicht nachdenken!


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Übrigens sind wir mit die größten Umweltverschmutzer, weit vor China. Denn wir verlagern einfach das was manche hier nicht wollen ins Ausland um dann die Klappe bezüglich Umwelt aufzumachen.


Hast du dafür irgendwelche Belege?



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Zu unserem "Verbrauch" ist auch die Ware dazuzurechnen die wir einkaufen. Und die können wir uns auch deshalb leisten, weil andere nicht diesen Strompreis haben.


What?
Wir bezahlen doch auch die Zwischenprodukte, wieso müssen wir die dann zu unserem Verbrauch dazu rechnen?
Übrigens müssen wir da dein gleichen Preis bezahlen wie die Konkurenz! Ich versthe nicht so richtig den Sinn der Aussage!


----------



## Albatros1 (12. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hast


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (13. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nur blöd, dass Deutschland kein Geld dafür gibt, sondern durch Stromexport Netto-Einnahmen verbucht.
> 
> Siehe dazu (zum wiederholten Male):
> 
> ...


Gibt es alternative Links als zur Netzagentur? Die Seite lädt ja mal extrem schlecht/garnicht.
Die "Nettoeinnahmen" sind aber kein richtiges Netto. Du hast am Ende mit Export mehr Geld gemacht als mit dich der Import gekostet hat.(** Der Exportüberschuss errechnet sich aus der Summe des Produkts der stündlichen Nettoexporte multipliziert mit den jeweiligen Day-Ahead Stundenpreisen.) Ob das am Ende Kostendeckend war steht auf einem anderen Blatt. durchschnittlich 17€/MWh am Ende eingenommen zu haben ist sicher nicht kostendeckend. Dass das Ausland immer nur Geld kassiert stimmt zwar nicht aber das die einen "hochsubventionierten" (nicht wort wörtlich gemeint) Strompreis erhalten schon :/
Wer dann solche Peaks nutzt um zu speichern und später zurück zu uns zu exportieren hat ein gut laufendes Geschäftsmodell.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Nur blöd, dass - entgegen deiner Behauptung - die Einspeisungen und möglichen Überschüsse in den Sommermonaten am geringsten sind.


Ich glaube das ist hier eine Betrachtungsweise. Du hast generell weniger Einspeisung. Kein Wunder da Wärmepumpen etc. nicht mehr laufen müssen. Gleichzeitig gehen auch einige Kraftwerke komplett vom Netz, da der Bedarf so niedrig ist und wir importieren sogar teilweise.
Du hast aber weiterhin im Sommer Strompeaks durch die Erneurbaren, deine Kraftwerkskappa fängt aber nun kaum noch was auf stattdessen musst du zwingend exportieren. Das führt dann gerne zu schlechten Preisen. (Wie bspw. letzte Woche)




__





						SMARD | Großhandelspreise
					






					www.smard.de


----------



## AnthraX (13. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass Uran als fertiger Brennstab vom Himmel direkt in den Reaktor fällt, könnte das zutreffen. Ansonsten eher nicht.
> 
> 
> Die Funktion ist logischerweise eine andere, aber ob ich den Boden aufreiße, um Glasfaser (-tunnel) zu verlegen oder welche für stromführende Kabel ist komplett unerheblich.
> ...


Sorry da fällt mir nur „häääää???“ ein.
Uran fällt nicht vom Himmel. Trotzdem ist die Atomkraft die naturfreundlichste Energiegewinnung und fordert weniger tote als zB Kohle oder andere... „Erneuerbare Energien“ laut Statistik mal ausgenommen. Da wurde aber auch ein bisschen „geschönt“, damit sie sicherer als die Atomkraft dasteht.

und erwiesenermaßen ist es so, dass wir momentan nicht den Strom produzieren könnten, um eine große Anzahl E Autos laden zu können. Es ist auch einfach so, dass die Gewinnung aller Ressourcen für e Autos ein 200.000km Rucksack an CO2 eines Diesels beträgt. 
und dabei ist die Entsorgung von Akkus nicht berücksichtigt. Wo landen die denn alle ? Klar können welche als Speicher genutzt werden. Aber das geht auch nicht unendlich lange. Irgendwann muss das weg.
Und die Verschrottung von verbrennern ist einfacher und UMWELTFREUNDLICHER als die Verschrottung von e Autos. Das ist Fakt.

unterm Strich ist die Frage, ob ein Auto umweltfreundlicher ist als ein verbrenner, gar nicht final geklärt.


----------



## Mahoy (13. April 2021)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Gibt es alternative Links als zur Netzagentur? Die Seite lädt ja mal extrem schlecht/garnicht.


Ich habe keine Probleme mit der Website der Netzagentur, aber für einen weiteren Rückblick kann man auch hier nachschauen:








						Stromaustauschsaldo Deutschlands bis 2021 | Statista
					

Der Stromaustauschsaldo Deutschlands betrug im Jahr 2021 rund -20,4 Terawattstunden.




					de.statista.com
				






Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Die "Nettoeinnahmen" sind aber kein richtiges Netto. Du hast am Ende mit Export mehr Geld gemacht als mit dich der Import gekostet hat.(** Der Exportüberschuss errechnet sich aus der Summe des Produkts der stündlichen Nettoexporte multipliziert mit den jeweiligen Day-Ahead Stundenpreisen.) Ob das am Ende Kostendeckend war steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


Die Kostendeckung ist allerdings keine relevante Größe, da Strom nicht spezifisch für den Export produziert wird, sondern aufgrund der begrenzten Regelfähigkeit _aller_ Energieerzeuger ohnehin anfällt. Und wenn man ihn mit einem hübschen Netto absetzen kann, ist das deutlich vorteilhafter, als wenn er komplett für die Katz' erzeugt worden wäre.

Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass Überproduktion aus regenerativen Quellen ökonomisch und ökologisch deutlich besser ist als aus Kraftwerken, in denen über den tatsächlichen Bedarf hinaus Energieträger verheizt und Dreck ausgestoßen wurde.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist hier eine Betrachtungsweise. Du hast generell weniger Einspeisung. Kein Wunder da Wärmepumpen etc. nicht mehr laufen müssen. Gleichzeitig gehen auch einige Kraftwerke komplett vom Netz, da der Bedarf so niedrig ist und wir importieren sogar teilweise.


Alle importieren und exportieren übers ganze Jahr, denn die Grenzen der Regelfähigkeit gelten immer und überall; nicht nur im Sommer und in Deutschland. Auch dann, wenn in den warmen/hellen Monaten der Bedarf um 30 bis 40 Prozent sinkt, kann die Erzeugung nur ungefähr in diesem Maßstab gesenkt werden, während die zu kompensierenden Bedarfsschwankungen die selben sind wie im Winter.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Du hast aber weiterhin im Sommer Strompeaks durch die Erneurbaren, deine Kraftwerkskappa fängt aber nun kaum noch was auf stattdessen musst du zwingend exportieren. Das führt dann gerne zu schlechten Preisen. (Wie bspw. letzte Woche)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hierbei sind zwei Punkte wichtig:

1.) Die Strompeaks im Sommer hat man nicht erst durch die Erneuerbaren. Auch konventionelle Heizkraftwerke sind nicht mal eben komplett herunter- und bei Bedarf wieder hochfahrbar. Die laufen heruntergeregelt weiter und produzieren trotzdem Strom, der gar nicht benötigt wird. Solarenergie ist selbsterklärend gar nicht regelbar (Es sei denn, es kommt irgendwann ein Durchbruch bei steuerbaren Zellen ...), Windkraftanlagen dafür um so besser.

2.) Auch überzähliger Strom ist kein Abfall, den man Abnehmern zur "Entsorgung" überlässt. Die Abnehmer wollen den schon haben und kaufen ihn, weil er auf dem Markt verfügbar ist. Sie kaufen ihn allerdings tatsächlich billiger, wenn gleichzeitig Viele anbieten.
Aber: Keine Nation auf Gottes grüner Wiese macht seine Stromversorgung komplett von den Überschüssen der Nachbarn abhängig. Auch da wird eingekauft, um Schwankungen zu kompensieren und verkauft, was man selbst zur Kompensation produziert, aber nicht für selbige benötigt hat.

Man beachte dazu obigen Link: Unser Export war schon vor der Energiewende stark aufgrund irrwitziger  Überkapazität und stieg noch einmal stark an, als die Erneuerbaren hinzu kamen. Er geht jetzt aber wieder zurück, weil der Rückbau der Konventionellen langsam in die Spur kommt.
Der ideale Zustand wäre logischerweise _weder_ starke Importe noch starke Exporte, sondern ein Austauschsaldo von Null. Das wird man aus technischen Gründen natürlich niemals erleben, aber wenn man sich im großmaßstäblichen Durchschnitt um die Null herum bewegt, haben alle Marktteilnehmer weder heftige Über- noch Unterkapazität, machen also aus wirtschaftlicher und ökologischer Sicht prinzipiell alles richtig.

Wenn ich ohne zusätzliche Kosten und Umweltlast zu viel Strom produziere, den ich dann nur billig verkaufen kann, tut mir das nicht weh, so lange trotzdem genug oder sogar mehr als genug Taler zusammenkommen, als ich bei Unterkapazität ausgeben muss.



AnthraX schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist die Atomkraft die naturfreundlichste Energiegewinnung


Diese These ist so steil, die solltest du dringend mit Zahlen abstützen, falls du welche hast.


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> dass wir momentan nicht den Strom produzieren könnten, um eine große Anzahl E Autos laden zu können.





AnthraX schrieb:


> Wo landen die denn alle ?


Wenn du diese Argumente auch nur ansatzweise ernst meinen würdest wärst du gegen jede Art von Auto.
Warum interessiert dich nicht ob *wir *das Rohöl für unsere Verbrenner fördern können und warum interessiert dich nicht was wir mit den Schadstoffausstoß von Verbrennern machen können.

Wie so ein Impfgegner, der sagt lieber eine Kugel in den Kopf als eine Spritze in den Arm.
Mehr ist deine Argumentation nicht wert, sie ist unbrauchbar, unfassbar dumm und zeigt wahrscheinlich das Versagen unseres Bildungssystems im vollen Ausmaß. Jedes deiner Worte ist ein Beispiel dafür wie man 
schlecht argumentiert und sich absolut unzureichend bildet.


----------



## AnthraX (13. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Probleme mit der Website der Netzagentur, aber für einen weiteren Rückblick kann man auch hier nachschauen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gibt erst einen relativ neuen Beitrag von Quarks, wo die Atomkraft behandelt wird. Also einfach mal „googeln“ sollte genügen


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (13. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Probleme mit der Website der Netzagentur, aber für einen weiteren Rückblick kann man auch hier nachschauen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke das läuft wesentlich besser.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Kostendeckung ist allerdings keine relevante Größe, da Strom nicht spezifisch für den Export produziert wird, sondern aufgrund der begrenzten Regelfähigkeit _aller_ Energieerzeuger ohnehin anfällt. Und wenn man ihn mit einem hübschen Netto absetzen kann, ist das deutlich vorteilhafter, als wenn er komplett für die Katz' erzeugt worden wäre.
> 
> Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass Überproduktion aus regenerativen Quellen ökonomisch und ökologisch deutlich besser ist als aus Kraftwerken, in denen über den tatsächlichen Bedarf hinaus Energieträger verheizt und Dreck ausgestoßen wurde.


Wo ist ein Verkauf bei dem ich am Ende dem Abnehmer Geld gebe ökonomisch sinnvoll? Um es direkt zu beantworten: Nie. Es hat aber schlicht technische und auch rechtliche Gründe weshalb man sowas akzeptiert.
Kostendeckung ist auch beim Export relevant schließlich wird das in der Kostenkalkulation und entsprechender Preisgestaltung mit berücksichtigt. Das ist auch einer der Gründe warum Windanlagen außerhalb der EEG unrentabel sind.
Das heißt nicht das es zwingend klappt aber wenn ich anfange an 300h im Jahr negative Preise zu akzeptieren und weit von meinen Stromgestehungskosten entfernt bin, dann habe ich ein Problem!
Vor 2014 konnte man trotz zum Teil kräftiger Exporte immernoch im Schnitt 40€+/MWh machen. Davon kannst du heute nur träumen.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Alle importieren und exportieren übers ganze Jahr, denn die Grenzen der Regelfähigkeit gelten immer und überall; nicht nur im Sommer und in Deutschland. Auch dann, wenn in den warmen/hellen Monaten der Bedarf um 30 bis 40 Prozent sinkt, kann die Erzeugung nur ungefähr in diesem Maßstab gesenkt werden, während die zu kompensierenden Bedarfsschwankungen die selben sind wie im Winter.


Habe ich auch nicht behauptet es geht schlicht um die Peaks die unregelbar sind und mit entsprechenden Kosten verbunden sind. Wir werden aber im Sommer generell eher zum importeur statt exporteur.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Hierbei sind zwei Punkte wichtig:
> 
> 1.) Die Strompeaks im Sommer hat man nicht erst durch die Erneuerbaren. Auch konventionelle Heizkraftwerke sind nicht mal eben komplett herunter- und bei Bedarf wieder hochfahrbar. Die laufen heruntergeregelt weiter und produzieren trotzdem Strom, der gar nicht benötigt wird. Solarenergie ist selbsterklärend gar nicht regelbar (Es sei denn, es kommt irgendwann ein Durchbruch bei steuerbaren Zellen ...), Windkraftanlagen dafür um so besser.


Klar gab es auch früher immer wieder Peaks nur waren diese weniger Problematisch. Stichwort Preisstabilität. Man hat bei allen konventionellen Kraftwerken recht weite Regelbereiche man kann also in vielen Fällen relativ gut gegenregeln. Einzelne Ausnahmen gibt es aber immer 


Mahoy schrieb:


> 2.) Auch überzähliger Strom ist kein Abfall, den man Abnehmern zur "Entsorgung" überlässt. Die Abnehmer wollen den schon haben und kaufen ihn, weil er auf dem Markt verfügbar ist. Sie kaufen ihn allerdings tatsächlich billiger, wenn gleichzeitig Viele anbieten.
> Aber: Keine Nation auf Gottes grüner Wiese macht seine Stromversorgung komplett von den Überschüssen der Nachbarn abhängig. Auch da wird eingekauft, um Schwankungen zu kompensieren und verkauft, was man selbst zur Kompensation produziert, aber nicht für selbige benötigt hat.


Wer behauptet das? Du solltest das lesen was geschrieben wird und weniger interpretieren! Wenn du unregelbare Peaks hast dann reden wir nicht von günstig einkaufen sondern von bezahlen das du das Zeug abnimmst. Und das für komplett 12 Tage im letzten Jahr! Oder eben jetzt kurz nach Ostern. Mit billigen Exporten kannst du du die Gesamtkosten beim entsprechenden Abnehmer senken. Die Nachbarn werden schlicht die Kraftwerke abschalten die sie können und sparen sich die Kosten. Bspw. Gaskraftwerke sind da super Kandidaten für. Am Ende sorgst du dafür das die Stromkosten beim Abnehmer schlicht niedriger sind.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Man beachte dazu obigen Link: Unser Export war schon vor der Energiewende stark aufgrund irrwitziger  Überkapazität und stieg noch einmal stark an, als die Erneuerbaren hinzu kamen. Er geht jetzt aber wieder zurück, weil der Rückbau der Konventionellen langsam in die Spur kommt.
> Der ideale Zustand wäre logischerweise _weder_ starke Importe noch starke Exporte, sondern ein Austauschsaldo von Null. Das wird man aus technischen Gründen natürlich niemals erleben, aber wenn man sich im großmaßstäblichen Durchschnitt um die Null herum bewegt, haben alle Marktteilnehmer weder heftige Über- noch Unterkapazität, machen also aus wirtschaftlicher und ökologischer Sicht prinzipiell alles richtig.


Was ist das für ein Käse? Wenn du ein Austauschsaldo von 0 hast sagt es null über ökologische und noch viel weniger über ökonomische Aspekte was aus...
Was du beschreibst ist eher eine Geostrategisches und Politisches Ziel.
Der Verkaufspreis entscheidet was ökonomisch funktioniert und was nicht. Und wenn ich am Ende importiere und dafür Geld bekomme ist aus ökonomischer Sicht alles ok. Wenn ich viel exportiere und dabei dicke Gewinne einfahre, mache ich ebenfalls alles richtig.
Wenn ich ein Austauschsaldo von 0 habe und dafür ausnahmslose Braunkohle verbrenne habe ich ökologisch sicher auch nicht alles richtig gemacht.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn ich ohne zusätzliche Kosten und Umweltlast zu viel Strom produziere, den ich dann nur billig verkaufen kann, tut mir das nicht weh, so lange trotzdem genug oder sogar mehr als genug Taler zusammenkommen, als ich bei Unterkapazität ausgeben muss.


Da spielt so viel mehr rein als Unterkapazitäten. Alleine der rechtliche Rahmen verhindert bereits das unrentable Kraftwerke einfach so ausgeschaltet werden.


----------



## AnthraX (13. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn du diese Argumente auch nur ansatzweise ernst meinen würdest wärst du gegen jede Art von Auto.
> Warum interessiert dich nicht ob *wir *das Rohöl für unsere Verbrenner fördern können und warum interessiert dich nicht was wir mit den Schadstoffausstoß von Verbrennern machen können.
> 
> Wie so ein Impfgegner, der sagt lieber eine Kugel in den Kopf als eine Spritze in den Arm.
> ...


Auch hier.... häää?
Das eine hat mit dem anderen doch gar nichts zu tun.
Unsere alten verbrenner können zum großen Teil auch noch in Afrika oder den russischen Einöden gefahren werden. E Autos könnten da nicht mal geladen werden, weil dann der Dorf Generator wegklappt.
Auch die Verschrottung - ein verbrenner kann nahezu komplett verwertet werden. Was ist mit den tausenden Tonnen an Akkus, die überbleiben werden bei den E Autos ??? Wenn die Gebäudespeicher gefüllt sind bleibt da nicht mehr viel. Das landet dann auf Deponien in Afrika oder so. Interessiert dich dann vielleicht nicht mehr, aber ok.

also wenn hier einer unlogische Thesen wie so ein Impfgegner loslässt dann du 😅

das sind übrigens keine an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Ideen... das sind Sachen die viele renommierte Wissenschaftler schon oft angeprangert haben.

es hat ganz einfach Gründe weshalb schon damals der verbrenner „gewonnen“ hat. Auch heute hat das e Auto keinen wirklichen Vorteil (vielleicht  das sofort anliegende maximale Drehmoment...) aber massiv viele Nachteile...


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Unsere alten verbrenner können zum großen Teil auch noch in Afrika oder den russischen Einöden gefahren werden.


Na ob die, die moderne Fahrzeugelektronik richtig warten können.


AnthraX schrieb:


> Auch die Verschrottung - ein verbrenner kann nahezu komplett verwertet werden.


Akkus kann man auch recyclen.


AnthraX schrieb:


> Was ist mit den tausenden Tonnen an Akkus, die überbleiben werden bei den E Autos ???


Was ist mit den Millionen Tonnen CO2 das hinten aus den Verbrennern rauskommen?


AnthraX schrieb:


> das sind übrigens keine an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Ideen... das sind Sachen die viele renommierte Wissenschaftler schon oft angeprangert haben.


Du machst aber einen erheblichen Fehler in deiner Argumentation.
Natürlich sind BEVs nicht perfekt, aber wenn man Nachteile aufzählt muss man auch die Alternativen nennen,
mit allen Nachteilen.
Recycling Probleme mit Akkus gegen Millionen Tonnen CO2 in der Atmosphäre


----------



## Albatros1 (13. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na


----------



## Sparanus (14. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Motor erzeugen auch ne Menge CO2,


Qed


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2021)

Ein eigenes E-Auto ist für mich noch Zukunftsmusik. Erstmal ist der Strommix nicht sauber (der Großteil noch Kohlekraft-Strom), dann die teilweise sehr bedenkliche Herstellung der Akkus (Kinderarbeit usw). Dann noch die schlecht ausgebaute Infrastruktur von Ladestationen, die Reichweiten, Akkuentsorgung und zu guter Letzt auch der Anschaffungspreis. Man will ja nicht mit ner kleinen Folterkammer mit Tempo 50 rumgurken. Und für E-Autos mit mehr Leistung muß man auch mehr bezahlen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (14. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Erstmal ist der Strommix nicht sauber (der Großteil noch Kohlekraft-Strom), ...


Wie Strommix? Mein EVU behauptet das bei einem seiner Tarife der gelieferte Strom zum Kunden nur aus sauberen Ökostrom besteht. Natürlich ist es auch der Teuerste ... man tut ja was für die Umwelt, das kostet.  


Natürlich ein Witz sondergleichen, aber da sieht man mal für wie blöd man den deutschen Michel hält. 

PS: Hatte hier auch schon öfters Besuch von Vertretern die einem garantierten Ökostromtarif (Yello Strom ) an der Tür verkaufen wollen, aber nach meiner Frage, wie die denn den Anteil von Kohle- und Atomstrom aus meiner Leitung filtern bei nur einem Hausanschlusskabel in einem Mehrparteienhaus, waren die plötzlich immer ziemlich wortkarg ...


----------



## Sparanus (14. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Erstmal ist der Strommix nicht sauber (der Großteil noch Kohlekraft-Strom),


Lüge!








						Strommix in Deutschland
					






					www.umweltbundesamt.de
				





RyzA schrieb:


> dann die teilweise sehr bedenkliche Herstellung der Akkus (Kinderarbeit usw).


Sieht man in Teslas Fabriken, lauter Kinder!

*Wenn euch diese Argumente nur ansatzweise ernst wären hättet ihr gar keine Autos, tut also nicht so scheinheilig!*


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Lüge!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bevor du hier lauthals "Lüge" rumkrakeelst, würde ich mir die Karte mal genauer angucken. Es kommt wohl auf die Regionen an. Und sauber ist das für mich noch lange nicht.

Davon abgesehen habe ich bestimmt nicht bewußt gelogen. Bitte solche Unterstellungen sein lassen!


Sparanus schrieb:


> Sieht man in Teslas Fabriken, lauter Kinder!


Es ist natürlich der Abbau der Rohstoffe gemeint.


Sparanus schrieb:


> *Wenn euch diese Argumente nur ansatzweise ernst wären hättet ihr gar keine Autos, tut also nicht so scheinheilig!*


Das hat mit Scheinheiligkeit gar nichts zu tun. Aber bevor ich anfange in ein E-Auto  zu investieren, sollte es schon weitestgehend von der Öko-Bilanz her, sauber sein. Sonst ist das Augenwischerei.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (14. April 2021)

Da hat Sparanus wohl nichts neueres gefunden, dann helfe ich mal ...

Ändert zwar nichts am Sinn, aber am Ergebnis, denn der Anteil an EE hat sich gewaltig geändert im Gesamtbild seit 2016.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2021)

Ok. Das sieht ja schon mal ganz gut aus.


----------



## Mahoy (14. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Gibt erst einen relativ neuen Beitrag von Quarks, wo die Atomkraft behandelt wird. Also einfach mal „googeln“ sollte genügen


Warum sollte ich für dich irgendwo deine nicht näher spezifizierten Argumente heraussuchen? 

Okay, ich spiele mal mit, damit es hier vorangeht und gehe davon aus, du meinst diesen Artikel:








						Atomkraftwerke für den Klimaschutz?
					

Atomkraftwerke gelten als emissionsfreie Energiequelle. Taugen sie als Lösung gegen den Klimawandel? Wir haben durchgerechnet, wie viel CO2 deutsche Atomkraftwerke einsparen könnten.




					www.quarks.de
				



Ich zitiere:



> Die Treibhausgase entstehen besonders vor und nach der Stromproduktion, etwa beim Uranabbau, beim Kraftwerksbau oder -rückbau bis hin zur Endlagerung.
> [...]
> Dem Bericht der weltweiten Klimakommission IPCC aus dem Jahr 2014 zufolge emittieren die Kernkraftwerke zwischen 3,7 bis 110 Gramm CO2-Äquivalente pro Kilowattstunde, wahrscheinlich eher im Bereich von 12 Gramm."
> [...]
> ...



Wie Atomkraft damit die - deiner Aussage nach - "naturfreundlichste Energiegewinnung" sein soll, erklärt das nun wirklich nicht.
Windkraftanlagen kommen auf 4 Gramm CO2/kWh, Solaranlagen auf 6 Gramm Co2/kWh, wenn man die Produktion und Entsorgung einkalkuliert. Das ist ein Drittel bzw. die Hälfte dessen, was bei Atomstrom anfällt. Selbst wenn man spaßeshalber mal kurz so tut, als würden sich alle Kernkraftwerke im unteren Bereich der CO2-Äquivalente bewegen, sind sie bestenfalls in der Laufstufe _genauso_ umweltfreundlich wie regenerative Energie, schleppen dann aber immer noch den Rattenschwanz der Endlagerung mit sich herum.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Wo ist ein Verkauf bei dem ich am Ende dem Abnehmer Geld gebe ökonomisch sinnvoll? Um es direkt zu beantworten: Nie.


Dann wäre auch Welthandel unökonomisch, denn jeder tritt irgendwo als Käufer oder als Verkäufer auf und muss mit Exporten erzielte Einnahmen für Importe reinvestieren.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Das ist auch einer der Gründe warum Windanlagen außerhalb der EEG unrentabel sind.


Man muss eben immer etwas weiter denken, als der Arm lang ist: Windkraft wird jedes Jahr im Schnitt ein bis zwei Prozent günstiger. Das scheint nicht viel zu sein, aber rechne mal dagegen, um wie viel fossile Energieträger jedes Jahr teurer werden.

Hinzu kommt, dass die EEG-Umlage ein Ausgleichsmechanismus ist, der erneuerbaren Energien eine Chance in einem Markt geben soll, der bereits besetzt ist - und zwar mit konventioneller Erzeugung, die in den letzten Jahrzehnten direkt und indirekt mit Beträgen gefördert wurden, gegen die Auszahlungen aus der Umlage an Erneuerbare geradezu lächerlich gering sind.
Bekämen konventionelle Energieerzeuger keine Vergünstigungen und müssten die kompletten Kosten für die Erzeugung (einschließlich Vor- und Nachsorgekosten) selbst tragen und diese auf den Strompreis umlegen, wäre dieser sogar noch deutlich höher als der jetzige Endverbraucherpreis inkl. Umlageanteil.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Wir werden aber im Sommer generell eher zum importeur statt exporteur.


Das ist ein Trugschluss. Wir _exportieren_ im Sommer weniger, weil einerseits die Grundlast sinkt und wir daher weniger produzieren, aber es auch weniger Abnehmer gibt.
Im Winter bedienen wir beispielsweise Frankreich, wo massiv elektrisch geheizt wird. Frankreich hat, um mal bei diesem Beispiel zu bleiben, aber dasselbe Problem, welches ich bereits geschildert habe: die Regelfähigkeit ist begrenzt. Die Anlagen, die Frankreich für seinen Winterbedarf vorhält, erzeugen im Sommer billige Überschüsse. Und weil deutsche Stromvermarkter natürlich günstig einkaufen wollen, nehmen sie dann gerne Strom aus französischer Produktion.
Das ist allerdings nicht "generell", wie du behauptest. Auch die deutschen Importe in den Sommermonaten schwanken von Jahr zu Jahr und wir sind keineswegs regelmäßig Importeure.

Um jedoch mal wieder die Kurve zum Thema zu nehmen: Das hat keinerlei Aussagekraft bezüglich der Kapazitätsfrage, in der es um diesen Thread geht. Außer natürlich, man begnügt sich mit dem Schluss, dass die Kapazität überall ausreichend ist, dass man Preisdumping betreiben kann. Es ist also durch die Energiewende kein Mangel zu befürchten.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Käse? Wenn du ein Austauschsaldo von 0 hast sagt es null über ökologische und noch viel weniger über ökonomische Aspekte was aus...
> Was du beschreibst ist eher eine Geostrategisches und Politisches Ziel.


Ein Austauschsaldo von Null besagt genau das, was ich bereits erläutert habe: Die Beteiligten  Markt(abschnitts)teilnehmer haben dann ein Equilibrium aus Kapazität und Regelfähigkeit erreicht. Niemand produziert zu viel, niemand zu wenig und Überschüsse und Unterversorgung unter Partnern gleichen sich mengenmäßig und zeitlich genau aus. Dieses Ideal ist nicht erreichbar, aber man kann sich ihm annähern.

Und wenn deutsche Kohlekraftwerke weniger heizen müssen, um Strom für Frankreich zu produzieren und französische Kernkraftwerke weniger arbeiten, um deutsche Flauten zu kompensieren, hat das selbstverständlich positive ökologische und ökonomische Auswirkungen. Die Primär- und Sekundärkosten für Beschaffung und  Nachsorge von Kohle und Uran sind enorm; und was nicht verbrannt (oder eventuell nicht nicht einmal gefördert) werden muss, wirkt sich auch ökologisch positiv aus.

Kurz: Selbstverständlich hat eine höhere Effizienz bei Produktion, Steuerung und Austausch ökonomische und ökologische Vorteile. Was denn sonst? 



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Austauschsaldo von 0 habe und dafür ausnahmslose Braunkohle verbrenne habe ich ökologisch sicher auch nicht alles richtig gemacht.


Ich denke, an dem Punkt kommen wir zusammen, denn immerhin befinden wir uns gerade in der Energiewende. Und wie ich ebenfalls bereits schon schrieb: Wenn ich Strom unter Ausschluss verfälschender Effekte durch Subvention und Spekulation sowohl wirtschaftlich als auch sauber(er) erzeugen kann, wird das Stromaustauschsaldo um Null herum liegen.

Warum? Damit das ganze Ding mit den Erneuerbaren irgendwann in der Zukunft mit möglichst wenigen (Oder sogar gar keinen, aber das halte ich für sehr utopisch ...) konventionellen Erzeugern zur Grundlastsicherung funktioniert, muss ich massive Erzeugungskapazitäten ausbauen.  Damit generiere ich aber auch massive  Überschüsse. Und die wiederum machen den Strompreis so "schlecht", dass es wirtschaftlicher ist, mit der überschüssigen Energie meinetwegen Wasser bei schlechten Effizienzgrad zur Gewinnung von Wasserstoff (für Eigenbedarf und Export) aufzuspalten, als sie für Peanuts zu exportieren.
Um so mehr, wenn die bisherigen Abnehmer genau den gleichen Weg gehen und daher keinen Bedarf mehr haben. Dann wäre grenzüberschreitender Stromhandel nicht nur unrentabel, sondern praktisch tot. ABER: Es bestünde _immer noch_ Bedarf für partnerschaftlichen Stromaustausch, und sei es lediglich, um lokale und/oder punktuelle Unterkapazitäten auszugleichen. Was sich ebenfalls als Austauschsaldo um die Nulllinie herum darstellen würde.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Da spielt so viel mehr rein als Unterkapazitäten. Alleine der rechtliche Rahmen verhindert bereits das unrentable Kraftwerke einfach so ausgeschaltet werden.


Definitiv. Die Frage ist ohnehin, wie viel Bedeutung Rentabilität bei der Erzeugung einer Sache haben sollte, die in unserer modernen Welt so wichtig ist wie Atemluft. Da scheinen mir Effizienz, Sicherheit und Unabhängigkeit/Nachhaltigkeit die wichtigeren Kriterien zu sein.
Wenn sich daraus Rentabilität ergibt, gerne. Das sollte aber nicht das primäre Ziel der Politik sein.


----------



## Painkiller (14. April 2021)

Moin 

diverse Beiträge wurden ausgebledet. Persönliche Differenzen und Beleidigungen haben hier nichts zu suchen. 
Das Meinungen auseinander gehen sollte jedem wohl klar sein. Aber der Ton macht noch immer die Musik.

Bitte in Zukunft beachten! 

Danke!  

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Don-71 (14. April 2021)

Geht es wieder einseitig ums Auto und wie toll batteriegetriebene Elektroautos nach Meinung einiger sind?!

Autos haben für die überwiegende Mehrheit der Benutzer einen Zweck, teilweise kann man von einem finanziell lebensnotwendigen Zweck sprechen, wenn der Weg zur Arbeit "nur" mit dem Auto zumutbar ist.
Gerade dort wo dies der Fall ist, kann man Infrastruktur für BEVs mit der Lupe suchen und da es nirgends auf der Welt ein durchdachtes Konzept bis jetzt gibt, wird das noch eine ganze Weile (10-20 Jahre) brauchen.

Die Umweltzerstörung zur Gewinnung von Lithium und der dazugehörige Wasserbrauch, der sehr schnell zur Verwüstung von Lebensraum für zig Millionen Menschen führt ist ein Fakt, das er immer noch bestritten wird, zeugt davon das man an einer sachlichen Debatte wohl wenig Interesse hat.

Der gepostete Strommix aus Deutschland, zeigt auch hervorragend wo die Hauptbaustelle zumindestens in Deutschland liegt, wenn man ideologische Borniertheit mal außen vor lässt und nicht immer den direkten Weg zum Auto sucht!


BrennstoffEmissionen in kgCO2 / kWh*Steinkohle*0,34Heizöl0,28Diesel0,27Rohöl0,26Braunkohle*1,17*

Der CO2 Ausstoß eines Braunkohlekraftwerks ist um den Wet 3,5 höher als der von einem Steinkohlekraftwerk.

Die 25 größten Containerschiffe der Welt emittieren jährlich die gleiche Menge an CO2, wie *70 Millionen PKW*, leitet man davon jährlich die Emission von den größten Kreuzfahrtschiffen ab, dürften die sich durch ihre höhere Geschwindigkeit (mehr Verbrauch) auf einem ähnlichen Niveau, wie die Containerschiffe liegen und es gibt hunderte von sehr großen Kreuzfahrtschiffen. Sind Kreuzfahrten genauso "notwendig", wie ein Auto für eine durchschnittsfamillie in Deutschland, die nicht in urbanen Großstädten lebt? Wohl eher nicht!

Nicht zu vergessen die momentane Krise und ihre Auswirkungen auf die Bevölkerung, wenn der ÖPNV so sehr dominieren würde, wie sich das hier einige wünschen und jegliche Individualität eher aberzogen werden soll, dann hätten wir wohl eher brasilianische Verhältnisse! Ich fahre jedenfalls im Moment keinen ÖPNV und jeder der mich im Moment dazu zwingen wollte, hätte ein sehr ernstes Problem!


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (14. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dann wäre auch Welthandel unökonomisch, denn jeder tritt irgendwo als Käufer oder als Verkäufer auf und muss mit Exporten erzielte Einnahmen für Importe reinvestieren.


Darüber kann man vortrefflich diskutieren aber das würde nur eine ebenso große Diskussion entfachen 


Mahoy schrieb:


> Man muss eben immer etwas weiter denken, als der Arm lang ist: Windkraft wird jedes Jahr im Schnitt ein bis zwei Prozent günstiger. Das scheint nicht viel zu sein, aber rechne mal dagegen, um wie viel fossile Energieträger jedes Jahr teurer werden.


Irgendwann erreichst du deine Limits. Man sollte auch vorsichtig mit Trends sein, da Rohstoffpreise solche Aussagen schnell revidieren können.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt, dass die EEG-Umlage ein Ausgleichsmechanismus ist, der erneuerbaren Energien eine Chance in einem Markt geben soll, der bereits besetzt ist - und zwar mit konventioneller Erzeugung, die in den letzten Jahrzehnten direkt und indirekt mit Beträgen gefördert wurden, gegen die Auszahlungen aus der Umlage an Erneuerbare geradezu lächerlich gering sind.
> Bekämen konventionelle Energieerzeuger keine Vergünstigungen und müssten die kompletten Kosten für die Erzeugung (einschließlich Vor- und Nachsorgekosten) selbst tragen und diese auf den Strompreis umlegen, wäre dieser sogar noch deutlich höher als der jetzige Endverbraucherpreis inkl. Umlageanteil.


Die Diskussion hatten wir schon. Es hängt bereits von der Art des konventionellen Stoffes ab und auch davon wie viel Mist man davor gebaut hat. Das Problem bei solchen Betrachtungen. Später weiß man es immer besser. 


Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ist ein Trugschluss. Wir _exportieren_ im Sommer weniger, weil einerseits die Grundlast sinkt und wir daher weniger produzieren, aber es auch weniger Abnehmer gibt.
> Im Winter bedienen wir beispielsweise Frankreich, wo massiv elektrisch geheizt wird. Frankreich hat, um mal bei diesem Beispiel zu bleiben, aber dasselbe Problem, welches ich bereits geschildert habe: die Regelfähigkeit ist begrenzt. Die Anlagen, die Frankreich für seinen Winterbedarf vorhält, erzeugen im Sommer billige Überschüsse. Und weil deutsche Stromvermarkter natürlich günstig einkaufen wollen, nehmen sie dann gerne Strom aus französischer Produktion.
> Das ist allerdings nicht "generell", wie du behauptest. Auch die deutschen Importe in den Sommermonaten schwanken von Jahr zu Jahr und wir sind keineswegs regelmäßig Importeure.


Das ist kein Trugschluss. Wir schalten Kraftwerke ab weil die sich nicht rentieren und importieren in der Regel lieber. Was anderes behaupte ich auch nicht. Das wir aber im Sommer generell eher importieren als exportieren kannst du dir gerne in den Energycharts anschauen. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Um jedoch mal wieder die Kurve zum Thema zu nehmen: Das hat keinerlei Aussagekraft bezüglich der Kapazitätsfrage, in der es um diesen Thread geht. Außer natürlich, man begnügt sich mit dem Schluss, dass die Kapazität überall ausreichend ist, dass man Preisdumping betreiben kann. Es ist also durch die Energiewende kein Mangel zu befürchten.


Mangel derzeit sicher nicht. Aber mit E-Mobilität und der "Revolution" am Wärmemarkt zusammen mit der Erwartung der Bundesregierung dass der Strombedarf konstant bleibt warte ich nur darauf dass es kracht.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Ein Austauschsaldo von Null besagt genau das, was ich bereits erläutert habe: Die Beteiligten  Markt(abschnitts)teilnehmer haben dann ein Equilibrium aus Kapazität und Regelfähigkeit erreicht. Niemand produziert zu viel, niemand zu wenig und Überschüsse und Unterversorgung unter Partnern gleichen sich mengenmäßig und zeitlich genau aus. Dieses Ideal ist nicht erreichbar, aber man kann sich ihm annähern.


Das bestreite ich nicht.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Und wenn deutsche Kohlekraftwerke weniger heizen müssen, um Strom für Frankreich zu produzieren und französische Kernkraftwerke weniger arbeiten, um deutsche Flauten zu kompensieren, hat das selbstverständlich positive ökologische und ökonomische Auswirkungen. Die Primär- und Sekundärkosten für Beschaffung und  Nachsorge von Kohle und Uran sind enorm; und was nicht verbrannt (oder eventuell nicht nicht einmal gefördert) werden muss, wirkt sich auch ökologisch positiv aus.


Dann mach es doch an konkreten Beispielen fest. Andernfalls muss ich sowas als pauschal immer gültige Aussage sehen. Und das trifft nunmal nicht zwingend zu. Alleine wenn man als Nachbarland günstiger produziert wie einer selbst wird stetig ein Import stattfinden sofern möglich. Dann macht auch ein Austauschsaldo von 0 für beide Parteien keinen Sinn. Zumal die Sekundärkosten aus Sicht des Energiemarktes Irrelevant sind. Da darfst du dich aber bei der Politik bedanken.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Kurz: Selbstverständlich hat eine höhere Effizienz bei Produktion, Steuerung und Austausch ökonomische und ökologische Vorteile. Was denn sonst?


Nur ist das durch ein Austauschsaldo von 0 nicht zwingend gegeben.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich denke, an dem Punkt kommen wir zusammen, denn immerhin befinden wir uns gerade in der Energiewende. Und wie ich ebenfalls bereits schon schrieb: Wenn ich Strom unter Ausschluss verfälschender Effekte durch Subvention und Spekulation sowohl wirtschaftlich als auch sauber(er) erzeugen kann, wird das Stromaustauschsaldo um Null herum liegen.
> 
> Warum? Damit das ganze Ding mit den Erneuerbaren irgendwann in der Zukunft mit möglichst wenigen (Oder sogar gar keinen, aber das halte ich für sehr utopisch ...) konventionellen Erzeugern zur Grundlastsicherung funktioniert, muss ich massive Erzeugungskapazitäten ausbauen.  Damit generiere ich aber auch massive  Überschüsse. Und die wiederum machen den Strompreis so "schlecht", dass es wirtschaftlicher ist, mit der überschüssigen Energie meinetwegen Wasser bei schlechten Effizienzgrad zur Gewinnung von Wasserstoff (für Eigenbedarf und Export) aufzuspalten, als sie für Peanuts zu exportieren.
> Um so mehr, wenn die bisherigen Abnehmer genau den gleichen Weg gehen und daher keinen Bedarf mehr haben. Dann wäre grenzüberschreitender Stromhandel nicht nur unrentabel, sondern praktisch tot. ABER: Es bestünde _immer noch_ Bedarf für partnerschaftlichen Stromaustausch, und sei es lediglich, um lokale und/oder punktuelle Unterkapazitäten auszugleichen. Was sich ebenfalls als Austauschsaldo um die Nulllinie herum darstellen würde.


Klar wird man das niemals komplett abtöten. Wäre auch kompletter schwachsinn da alle von profitieren ein stabiles Netz zu haben.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Definitiv. Die Frage ist ohnehin, wie viel Bedeutung Rentabilität bei der Erzeugung einer Sache haben sollte, die in unserer modernen Welt so wichtig ist wie Atemluft. Da scheinen mir Effizienz, Sicherheit und Unabhängigkeit/Nachhaltigkeit die wichtigeren Kriterien zu sein.
> Wenn sich daraus Rentabilität ergibt, gerne. Das sollte aber nicht das primäre Ziel der Politik sein.


Da Stimme ich dir sogar zu das die Rentabilität eigentlich egal ist. Nur hast du hier Privatwirtschaftliche Mechanismen. Wäre das ganze immernoch in Staatshand(Da gehört es meiner Meinung nach hin) würde wir deise Debatte vermutlich garnicht führen.



BEV sind nach derzeitigen Stand der Technik für die Katz. Zu Teuer zu wenig Reichweite. Das Paradoxe ist leider, dass ausgerechnet die Gruppe die CO2 technisch am Meisten profitieren würde nur Nachteile hat. Vertriebler, Monteure oder Langstreckenpendler ist ein BEV keine Option.
Dazu technische Limitierungen in der Infrastruktur, die ggf. von Privat bezahlt werden müsste.
Dazu sind BEVs CO2 Technisch nicht perse besser. Die höheren CO2 Kosten in der Produktion müssen im Fahrbetrieb reingeholt werden. Beim E-Golf mit 200km Reichweite (WLTP) sind das schon ca. 120k km vgl zu Konventionellen Fahrzeugen. Bei größeren Fzg. mit mehr Reichweite entsprechend mehr. Aber ausgerechnet die "Nur Stadt" Fahrer für die die E-Autos meistens gedacht sind, kommen meistens garnicht auf so hohe Kilometerzahlen.
Dazu weitere Umweltschäden für den Abbau der meines Wissens auch nicht in solchen Life Cycle Analysen mitberücksichtigt wird.


----------



## Mahoy (15. April 2021)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Darüber kann man vortrefflich diskutieren aber das würde nur eine ebenso große Diskussion entfachen


Du hast recht. Es sollte kein Problem sein, den Diskussionsrahmen aufs Wesentliche zu beschränken. 



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Irgendwann erreichst du deine Limits. Man sollte auch vorsichtig mit Trends sein, da Rohstoffpreise solche Aussagen schnell revidieren können.


Selbstverständlich, nur gilt da eben überall und taugt somit nicht für eine vergleichende Auseinandersetzung mit zum Thema Energieerzeuger. Ich denke aber, dass auf längste Sicht zwingend das Verfahren gewinnt, welches zu seinem Funktionieren benötigte Rohstoffe nicht in Rauch auflöst.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Das ist kein Trugschluss. Wir schalten Kraftwerke ab weil die sich nicht rentieren und importieren in der Regel lieber.


Wenn dem so wäre, warum exportieren wir dann seit gut 20 Jahren mehr als wir importieren? Selbst der jetzige Tiefstand entspricht Exportsalden, die auch schon _vor_ der Energiewende verzeichnet wurden.

Daraus schließe ich, dass die Marktlage keine grundsätzliche Aussage über die Realkapazitäten erlaubt. Mehr als die Erkenntnis, dass trotz Abschaltung konventioneller Kraftwerke und schleppendem Ausbau erneuerbarer Energieerzeuger im Jahrenmittel immer noch Export --> Import ist, lässt sich daraus nicht gewinnen.

Was man aber in absoluten Zahlen weiß: Die Gesamteinspeisung liegt ein Viertel bis ein Drittel über dem mittleren Bedarf und knapp die Hälfte der Gesamteinspeisung in Deutschland erfolgt aus regenerativen Quellen. Daraus lässt sich schließen, dass wir kein Kapazitätsproblem, sondern allenfalls ein Steuerungsproblem haben. Auch dann, wenn - siehe Themenüberschrift - zunehmend Elektrofahrzeuge zu laden sind.
Über diese Probleme muss man offen reden. Aber gänzlich unfundiertes "Wir haben zu wenig Strom dafür, insbesondere wegen der Energiewende!"-Mimimi kann man getrost ad acta legen.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Mangel derzeit sicher nicht. Aber mit E-Mobilität und der "Revolution" am Wärmemarkt zusammen mit der Erwartung der Bundesregierung dass der Strombedarf konstant bleibt warte ich nur darauf dass es kracht.


Wer rechnet denn bitteschön so?  Jedem ist klar, dass eine komplette Ersetzung aller Verbrenner durch Elektrofahrzeuge einen zusätzlichen Strombedarf von über 100 TWh erzeugen wird. Berücksichtigt man jedoch, dass das nicht über Nacht geschehen wird und wir wir selbst im "Flautenjahr" 2020 noch 18,6 TWh netto exportiert haben, ist selbst der stockende Ausbau regenerativer Erzeuger noch bequem im Zeitrahmen.

Das Problem liegt ganz woanders, nämlich wie man den Strom zu den Verbrauchern bekommt. In vielen Städten und Kommunen sind die Niedrigstromnetze bedenklich unterdimensioniert. Das kann man notfalls in vier, fünf Jahren beheben, jedoch nur mit horrenden Kosten. Sinnvoller wäre es, die lokalen Netzcluster _jetzt_ vorzubereiten, aber auf offizieller Seite wird da lieber gepennt bzw. man traut sich nicht, das Thema zu forcieren.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Da Stimme ich dir sogar zu das die Rentabilität eigentlich egal ist. Nur hast du hier Privatwirtschaftliche Mechanismen. Wäre das ganze immernoch in Staatshand(Da gehört es meiner Meinung nach hin) würde wir deise Debatte vermutlich garnicht führen.


Jepp. Und siehe oben - selbst wenn bestimmte Dinge in öffentlicher Hand sind, bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass das Nötige zeitnah angegangen wird.

Es gibt zweifelsohne genug Baustellen, geredet wird jedoch meistens über Dinge, die gar keine sind.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Dazu sind BEVs CO2 Technisch nicht perse besser. Die höheren CO2 Kosten in der Produktion müssen im Fahrbetrieb reingeholt werden. Beim E-Golf mit 200km Reichweite (WLTP) sind das schon ca. 120k km vgl zu Konventionellen Fahrzeugen. Bei größeren Fzg. mit mehr Reichweite entsprechend mehr. Aber ausgerechnet die "Nur Stadt" Fahrer für die die E-Autos meistens gedacht sind, kommen meistens garnicht auf so hohe Kilometerzahlen.


Ich bin ein großer Fan einer von vornherein modular ausgelegten Akku-Technik. Dann könnte jedes Fahrzeug mit der Kapazität bestückt werden, die der jeweilige Anwender (zum jeweiligen Zeitpunkt) benötigt, und wer nicht laden kann, der fährt zur "Tankstelle" und tauscht seine leeren Blöcke (in einem handhabbaren Format) gegen geladene aus. Und die werden aufgeladen, wenn Strom gerade überreichlich fließt.

Aber auch hier: Die Politik ist froh, Automobilhersteller überhaupt erst einmal (vergleichsweise) zärtlich dahin bewegt zu haben, in Richtung E-Mobilität zu gehen. Dass sie ihre kompletten Designkonzepte überdenken müssten, will man schonend vermitteln.
Vielleicht klappt das sogar. Auch auf dem Weg zur E-Mobilität wird es etliche Generationen von Elektrofahrzeugen geben. Wenn die jetzigen early adopter ihre heutigen Fahrzeuge das erste Mal austauschen und Andere überzeugt sind, bekommt man vielleicht schon sinnvoll konzipierte Fahrzeuge.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Dazu weitere Umweltschäden für den Abbau der meines Wissens auch nicht in solchen Life Cycle Analysen mitberücksichtigt wird.


Doch, das geschieht durchaus. Die Frage bleibt natürlich immer sie, ob die veranschlagten Werte ausreichend hoch sind. Aber auch hier gilt: Fehlerhafte und/oder stark annahmenbasierte Gesamtkostenrechnungen hat man in jedem Segment, weshalb zu hoffen bleibt, dass zumindest die Relationen der Konzepte im Großen und Ganzen stimmen.

In dem Zusammenhang ist auffällig, dass sich die Interessengruppen für konventionelle Energieerzeugung und Mobilität reflexartig gegen eine Erfassung versteckter Kosten positionieren bzw. diese in Frage stellen, jedoch davon absehen, eigene positivere Rechnungen dagegen zu setzen. Das spricht meines Erachtens dafür, dass man sich durchaus bewusst ist, auch mit möglichst optimistischer Auslegung noch schlechter dazustehen und den Hund gar nicht erst wecken will.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (15. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Sinnvoller wäre es, die lokalen Netzcluster _jetzt_ vorzubereiten, aber auf offizieller Seite wird da lieber gepennt bzw. man traut sich nicht, das Thema zu forcieren.



Das hätte vor 20 Jahren schon Not getan damit anzufangen, denn die Windparks einfach nur in das bestehende Netz einzuspeisen war damals und ist heute schon keine gute Idee mehr. Nur scheitert es einfach am eigenen Volk, denn wenn nur ein Gerücht besteht das neben einem einsamen Dorf die Idylle mit Strommasten in Sichtnähe gestört wird, sind sofort der BUND, Die Grünen (weil da bestimmt irgendein Tier was gegen hat ... ) und eine Bürgerinitiative von sämtlichen Nachbargemeinden am Start und intervenieren vor Gerichten so das die Trasse entweder nach 20 Jahren doch so gebaut wird oder halt mit einem "Kompromiss" mit einem Umweg der das eigentliche Dorf nicht betrifft, aber ein Anderes ... und schon geht der Kreis von vorne los.


----------



## Eckism (15. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Umweltzerstörung zur Gewinnung von Lithium und der dazugehörige Wasserbrauch, der sehr schnell zur Verwüstung von Lebensraum für zig Millionen Menschen führt ist ein Fakt, das er immer noch bestritten wird, zeugt davon das man an einer sachlichen Debatte wohl wenig Interesse hat.


Aber das ist die Umwelt in anderen Ländern, das kann uns deutschen Akkuautofetischisten doch herzlich egal sein, bei uns ist es sauber und schön.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (15. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn dem so wäre, warum exportieren wir dann seit gut 20 Jahren mehr als wir importieren? Selbst der jetzige Tiefstand entspricht Exportsalden, die auch schon _vor_ der Energiewende verzeichnet wurden.
> 
> Daraus schließe ich, dass die Marktlage keine grundsätzliche Aussage über die Realkapazitäten erlaubt. Mehr als die Erkenntnis, dass trotz Abschaltung konventioneller Kraftwerke und schleppendem Ausbau erneuerbarer Energieerzeuger im Jahrenmittel immer noch Export --> Import ist, lässt sich daraus nicht gewinnen.
> 
> ...


Was willst du damit sagen? Wir Exportieren mehr als wir importieren, ja. Im Sommer ist das aber (meistens) nicht der Fall.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Wer rechnet denn bitteschön so?  Jedem ist klar, dass eine komplette Ersetzung aller Verbrenner durch Elektrofahrzeuge einen zusätzlichen Strombedarf von über 100 TWh erzeugen wird. Berücksichtigt man jedoch, dass das nicht über Nacht geschehen wird und wir wir selbst im "Flautenjahr" 2020 noch 18,6 TWh netto exportiert haben, ist selbst der stockende Ausbau regenerativer Erzeuger noch bequem im Zeitrahmen.


Ich zitiere:


> Gegenwärtig geht die Bundesregierung davon aus, dass sich der Bruttostromverbrauch aufgrund zunehmender Stromnachfrage der Bereiche Wärme und Verkehr auf der einen Seite und Maßnahmen zur Steigerung der Energieeffizienz auf der anderen Seite im Jahr 2030 im Bereich des heutigen Niveaus bewegen dürfte.





			https://www.bmwi.de/Redaktion/DE/Parlamentarische-Anfragen/2020/19-16946.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=4
		

Die Bundesregierung ist also Stand 2020 anderer Ansicht.
Klar wird man Zeit haben aber auch hier gilt, dass du den höheren Bedarf decken können musst. Sowohl Erneuerbar als auch Reservekapazität in Form von Gas o.ä. bereitstellen. Sowas baust du auch nicht eben in 1 Jahr. Da dürfte allein die Planung so lange dauern. Nebenbei bemerkt war 2020 der Strombedarf so niedrig wie seit Jahren nicht mehr. Corona sei dank.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt ganz woanders, nämlich wie man den Strom zu den Verbrauchern bekommt. In vielen Städten und Kommunen sind die Niedrigstromnetze bedenklich unterdimensioniert. Das kann man notfalls in vier, fünf Jahren beheben, jedoch nur mit horrenden Kosten. Sinnvoller wäre es, die lokalen Netzcluster _jetzt_ vorzubereiten, aber auf offizieller Seite wird da lieber gepennt bzw. man traut sich nicht, das Thema zu forcieren.


Das ist eine ganz andere Baustelle die ebenfalls noch richtig spaß machen wird. Derzeit wird die Methode:
Du willst ne Wallbox? Tut mir Leid gibt schon 3 in der Nachbarschaft mehr darf nicht. Du kannst aber natürlich einen hohen 6 Stelligen Betrag (wenn dieser überhaupt reicht) überweisen dann bauen wir extra für dich aus. Das dann Leute die eigentlich Lust haben abwinken ist da kein Wunder.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich bin ein großer Fan einer von vornherein modular ausgelegten Akku-Technik. Dann könnte jedes Fahrzeug mit der Kapazität bestückt werden, die der jeweilige Anwender (zum jeweiligen Zeitpunkt) benötigt, und wer nicht laden kann, der fährt zur "Tankstelle" und tauscht seine leeren Blöcke (in einem handhabbaren Format) gegen geladene aus. Und die werden aufgeladen, wenn Strom gerade überreichlich fließt.


Mit der aktuelle Akku Technik stehe ich dem kritisch gegenüber. Alleine der Aufwand den man für kleine Testplätze betreiben muss, um sicherzustellen dass im Brandfall nichts passiert ist immens. Wenn du nun Anfängst reiheinweise Akkus zu laden (alt und neu) und zu lagern etc. will ich nicht wissen was passiert wenn was schief geht. Die Kosten zur Absicherung werden da schnell explodieren wenn man ausreichend Sicherheit erreichen will.
Prinzipiell finde ich die Idee aber auch mit am Sinnvollsten da der Akku als Kostentreiber auf die umgelegt wird die viel Fahren.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber auch hier: Die Politik ist froh, Automobilhersteller überhaupt erst einmal (vergleichsweise) zärtlich dahin bewegt zu haben, in Richtung E-Mobilität zu gehen. Dass sie ihre kompletten Designkonzepte überdenken müssten, will man schonend vermitteln.
> Vielleicht klappt das sogar. Auch auf dem Weg zur E-Mobilität wird es etliche Generationen von Elektrofahrzeugen geben. Wenn die jetzigen early adopter ihre heutigen Fahrzeuge das erste Mal austauschen und Andere überzeugt sind, bekommt man vielleicht schon sinnvoll konzipierte Fahrzeuge.
> 
> Doch, das geschieht durchaus. Die Frage bleibt natürlich immer sie, ob die veranschlagten Werte ausreichend hoch sind. Aber auch hier gilt: Fehlerhafte und/oder stark annahmenbasierte Gesamtkostenrechnungen hat man in jedem Segment, weshalb zu hoffen bleibt, dass zumindest die Relationen der Konzepte im Großen und Ganzen stimmen.


Quelle? Ich sehe bisher nur CO2 Bilanzierungen aber keine die sich mit anderen Umweltbelastungen befasst und diese in irgendeiner Form einordnet.


Mahoy schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang ist auffällig, dass sich die Interessengruppen für konventionelle Energieerzeugung und Mobilität reflexartig gegen eine Erfassung versteckter Kosten positionieren bzw. diese in Frage stellen, jedoch davon absehen, eigene positivere Rechnungen dagegen zu setzen. Das spricht meines Erachtens dafür, dass man sich durchaus bewusst ist, auch mit möglichst optimistischer Auslegung noch schlechter dazustehen und den Hund gar nicht erst wecken will.


Wird wohl eher daran liegen, dass man den Kampf egal was rauskommt verlieren würde. Hier spielt in allen Reihen zu viel Ideologie mit rein als ob jemand bereit wäre seine Position aufzugeben. Sieht man schon an der Diskussion um synthetische Kraftstoffe. Hier könnte man relativ zügig die CO2 Bilanz verbessern und das für alle Fahrzeuge. Wird aber überhaupt nicht forciert und teilweise direkt mit allen möglichen Gründen diskreditiert. Statt vernünftig zu diskutieren wird das Thema fast komplett abgeblockt und ignoriert.
Und ja das ganze kommt mit eigenen Herausforderungen und ist nicht perfekt. Letzten Endes sieht man aber dort nach derzeitigen Stand langfristig aber ein größeres CO2 Einsparpotential als was beim BEV.


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Sorry da fällt mir nur „häääää???“ ein.
> Uran fällt nicht vom Himmel. Trotzdem ist die Atomkraft die naturfreundlichste Energiegewinnung und fordert weniger tote als zB Kohle oder andere... „Erneuerbare Energien“ laut Statistik mal ausgenommen. Da wurde aber auch ein bisschen „geschönt“, damit sie sicherer als die Atomkraft dasteht.


Wie viele Windanlagen müssten eigentlich auf bewohnte Häuser fallen, damit die erneuerbaren Energien die Zahl der Toten einholt, die Tschernobyl verursacht hat?


----------



## sereksim (15. April 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Aber das ist die Umwelt in anderen Ländern, das kann uns deutschen Akkuautofetischisten doch herzlich egal sein, bei uns ist es sauber und schön.



Für Mineralöl wurden und werden regelmäßig Menschen vertrieben, Ökosysteme zerstört und Zugänge zu Nahrung und Trinkwasser vernichtet.
Auch in Verbrennern werden seltene und giftige Elemente verwendet (Blei, Platin, Cer, Palladium), welche unter schrecklichen Bedingungen gewonnen werden.
Der Verbrauch von Cobalt (das Element in E-Autos mit den wahrscheinlich schlimmsten Bedingungen bei der Gewinung) durch E-Autos liegt bei ~8% des weltweiten Verbrauchs.
Diesel wird mit Cobalt entschwefelt.
Tesla benötigt immer weniger Cobalt, konnte seinen Bedarf schon signifikant senken und arbeitet an komplett cobaltfreien Akkus
Es gibt sowohl vielversprechende Forschung & Entwicklung an nachhaltigeren Möglichkeiten der Lithiumförderung mit zB vielfach geringerem Wasserbedarf als auch Forschung an gänzlich neuen Akkutechnologien.
FunFact: Die Extraktion des Lithiums für einen Akku mit 64 Kilowattstunden (= typischer Autoakku) verbraucht ca 4000L Wasser. Genauso viel Wasser wird benötigt für 250g Rindfleisch oder 10 Avocados.
Die meisten Menschen, die eine Wende zu nachhaltigerem Verkehr fordern, sind nicht der Meinung, dass einfach alle von Verbrenner-PKW auf Elektro-PKW (oder Wasserstoff) umsteigen sollten. Das Ziel der meisten ist doch, individuellen Verkehr möglichst nachhaltig zu gestalten und gleichzeitig ÖPNV, Schiene usw. zuverlässiger und attraktiver zu machen.
(Quellen kann ich gerne nachreichen, ist alles faktenbasiert.)





Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele Windanlagen müssten eigentlich auf bewohnte Häuser fallen, damit die erneuerbaren Energien die Zahl der Toten einholt, die Tschernobyl verursacht hat?


Bin kein Atomkraftfreund, aber Atomkraft ist, auch wenn man Tschernobyl und Fukushima mit einrechnet, einfach sehr sicher:




__





						Sicherheit der Kernenergie – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Don-71 (15. April 2021)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Das hätte vor 20 Jahren schon Not getan damit anzufangen, denn die Windparks einfach nur in das bestehende Netz einzuspeisen war damals und ist heute schon keine gute Idee mehr. Nur scheitert es einfach am eigenen Volk, denn wenn nur ein Gerücht besteht das neben einem einsamen Dorf die Idylle mit Strommasten in Sichtnähe gestört wird, sind sofort der BUND, Die Grünen (weil da bestimmt irgendein Tier was gegen hat ... ) und eine Bürgerinitiative von sämtlichen Nachbargemeinden am Start und intervenieren vor Gerichten so das die Trasse entweder nach 20 Jahren doch so gebaut wird oder halt mit einem "Kompromiss" mit einem Umweg der das eigentliche Dorf nicht betrifft, aber ein Anderes ... und schon geht der Kreis von vorne los.


Das ist ja das absolut scheinheilige am Wähler, die Meisten wollen Umweltschutz (als große/grobe Umschreibung), aber selbst bei Grünen Wählern herrscht überwiegend die Meinung, wasch mir den Pelz, aber mach mich dabei gefälligst nicht nass!
Neben den Stromtrassen und die Neuausrichtung des Netzes, wird es ja auch nicht ohne Speicherkraftwerke (Pumpspeicherwerke) gehen, hallelujah ist da was los unter Bürgern, wenn nur erkundet wird, ob sich in der Gegend ein Speichekraftwerk Sinn machen würde, und das dringt an die Öffentlichkeit. Nicht alles das unterstellt wird in der Ggend ein neues Atomkraftwerk zu bauen.


sereksim schrieb:


> FunFact: Die Extraktion des Lithiums für einen Akku mit 64 Kilowattstunden (= typischer Autoakku) verbraucht ca 4000L Wasser. Genauso viel Wasser wird benötigt für 250g Rindfleisch oder 10 Avocados.


Dazu hätte ich gerne einen Beleg, ich halte diese Behauptung für eine glatte Lüge!
Hier sind meine Belege!








						Die Wahrheit über Lithium
					

Lithium – Hoffnungsträger oder Umweltproblem? Dirk Steffens ist zu einem Salar in den argentinischen Anden gereist, wo Lithium gewonnen wird.




					www.zdf.de
				











						Lithiumakku vs Brennstoffzelle – wer macht das Rennen?
					

E-Autos sollten am besten mit Brennstoffzellen fahren, nicht mit Lithium-Batterien, findet Harald Lesch. Und er hat gute Gründe!




					www.zdf.de
				







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b0kN81HW8t8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sereksim (15. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich gerne einen Beleg, ich halte diese Behauptung für eine glatte Lüge!





> "Der enorme Wasserverbrauch bei der Gewinnung von *Lithium* wird immer wieder als Argument dafür angeführt, dass batterieelektrische Autos der falsche Weg seien. Maximilian Fichtner, Direktor am Helmholtz-Institut für elektrochemische Energiespeicherung in Ulm [...]
> Für das Lithium eines Akkus mit einer Kapazität von 64 Kilowattstunden (kWh) werden nach den gängigen Berechnungsmethoden 3840 Liter Wasser verdunstet. Das entspricht nach Fichtners Angaben dem Wasserverbrauch bei der Produktion von 250 Gramm Rindfleisch, zehn Avocados, 30 Tassen Kaffee oder einer halben Jeans."


Quelle - Tagesspiegel bzw Prof. Fichtner


----------



## Don-71 (15. April 2021)

sereksim schrieb:


> Quelle - Tagesspiegel bzw Prof. Fichtner


Die Zahlen der ZDF Reportagen sehen völlig anders aus, wie aus den Recherchen zu dem Bergwerk in Chile zu sehen ist. Da kann mir ein Professor in Ulm, der mit Batterien sein Geld verdient, viel erzählen, wenn der Tag lang ist!
Die Realität sieht völlig anders aus, das Bergwerk verbraucht 21 Millionen Liter Süßwasser jeden Tag in einem Wüstenklima, in dem es sehr schnell verdunstet!


----------



## sereksim (15. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Zahlen der ZDF Reportagen sehen völlig anders aus, wie aus den Recherchen zu dem Bergwerk in Chile zu sehen ist. Da kann mir ein Professor in Ulm, der mit Batterien sein Geld verdient, viel erzählen, wenn der Tag lang ist!
> Die Realität sieht völlig anders aus, das Bergwerk verbraucht 21 Millionen Liter Süßwasser jeden Tag in einem Wüstenklima, in dem es sehr schnell verdunstet!


Unabhängig davon, ob du das jetzt glaubst, oder nicht: Dass die Lithiumproduktion insgesamt im Moment nicht wirklich gut ist, was die Umwelt und auch die indigene Bevölkerung in Südamerika betrifft, ist klar, da sind wir uns einig.
Die Frage ist aber einfach, ob klassische Verbrenner besser sind und ob manche (nicht auf Lithium bezogene) Kritikpunkte gegen E-Autos nicht vorgeschoben sind. Da hab ich mit meiner Auflistung oben ja schon relativ viele gute Gegenargumente gebracht.

Mein Problem ist also weniger, dass das Kritikpunkte am E-Auto sind, sondern eher, dass sie als Pro-Argumente für Benziner/Diesel verwendet werden, was angesichts der diversen mit dem Verbrenner verbundenen Probleme einfach ignorant ist.


----------



## Albatros1 (15. April 2021)

sereksim schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon, ob du das jetzt glaubst, oder nicht: Dass die Lithiumproduktion insgesamt im Moment nicht wirklich gut ist, was die Umwelt und auch die indigene Bevölkerung in Südamerika betrifft, ist klar, da sind wir uns einig.
> Die Frage ist aber einfach, ob klassische Verbrenner besser sind und ob manche (nicht auf Lithium bezogene) Kritikpunkte gegen E-Autos nicht vorgeschoben sind. Da hab ich mit meiner Auflistung oben ja schon relativ viele gute Gegenargumente gebracht.
> 
> Mein Problem ist also weniger, dass das Kritikpunkte am E-Auto sind, sondern eher, dass sie als Pro-Argumente für Benziner/Diesel verwendet werden, was angesichts der diversen mit dem Verbrenner verbundenen Probleme einfach ignorant ist.


Na ja, der Verbrenner hat eben viele Vorteile. Und synth. Sprit wäre auch machbar.
Sicher ist nur, ein Wechsel zur Zeit würde enormes Kapital und Technik bzw Änderungen erfordern, daß das Geld anderweitig mehr bringen würde.
Man kann das selbe Geld nicht mehrfach ausgeben. Auch wenn ganz Deutschland morgen E-Auto fährt hat das bezüglich Klima fast keinen Einfluß. Aber viele Milliarden sind verbraten. Und diese wollten wir ja auch noch in dies und das stecken.
Dazu frißt Corone gerade mehrere Hundert Milliarden.
Mit dem Auto wird nicht viel gelöst. Es ist nur ein Punkt mit dem man sehr viel Geld machen  und sich um schmerzhafteres drücken kann. Das Schmerzhafte wäre allerdings viel zielführender.


----------



## sereksim (15. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Na ja, der Verbrenner hat eben viele Vorteile. Und synth. Sprit wäre auch machbar.
> Sicher ist nur, ein Wechsel zur Zeit würde enormes Kapital und Technik bzw Änderungen erfordern, daß das Geld anderweitig mehr bringen würde.
> Man kann das selbe Geld nicht mehrfach ausgeben. Auch wenn ganz Deutschland morgen E-Auto fährt hat das bezüglich Klima fast keinen Einfluß. Aber viele Milliarden sind verbraten. Und diese wollten wir ja auch noch in dies und das stecken.
> Dazu frißt Corone gerade mehrere Hundert Milliarden.
> Mit dem Auto wird nicht viel gelöst. Es ist nur ein Punkt mit dem man sehr viel Geld machen  und sich um schmerzhafteres drücken kann. Das Schmerzhafte wäre allerdings viel zielführender.


Hm, ich bin da ja eher so der Meinung "das eine tun, ohne das andere zu lassen".  Verkehr ist ein großer Faktor. Autoverkehr bzw Individualverkehr ein Teil davon.
Das hindert außerdem ja niemanden daran, außerdem auch was gegen die riesigen Containerschiffe (&Kreuzfahrtschiffe) tun zu können, die mit Schweröl fahren und auch die Umwelt verpesten.
Oder Unternehmen nach dem Verursacherprinzip ganz grundsätzlich für ihre Klima- und Umweltschädlichen Handlungen verantwortlich zu machen.
Oder vielleicht mal die gigantischen Agrarsubventionen zu kürzen und dort den Fokus auf Nachhaltigkeit zu legen.
Oder ein Konzept zur Modernisierung bzw Verbreitung von Dämmung und effizienteren Heizmethoden (Wärmepumpen vs Ölheizung) zu erstellen.
Oder einen Plan zur Förderung von öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln und klimafreundlichen/nachhaltigen Städten zu erstellen.

Es gibt vieles zu tun, das E-Auto alleine wird es nicht reißen. Ohne eine Lösung für individuelle Mobilität wird es aber auch nicht gehen.


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Und synth. Sprit wäre auch machbar.


Synthetischer Sprit ist momentan noch weit von der Martkreife entfernt. Es wird natürlich aktiv daran geforscht, aber momentan ist er einfach noch um ein vielfaches zu ineffizient. Wer also nicht warten will, bis sich das irgendwann mal ändert, setzt auf Strom (und Wasserstoff).


----------



## Albatros1 (15. April 2021)

sereksim schrieb:


> Hm,


----------



## AnthraX (16. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na ob die, die moderne Fahrzeugelektronik richtig warten können.
> 
> Akkus kann man auch recyclen.
> 
> ...


Ach gottchen. Nochmal - ein E Auto hat alleine durch die Produktion der Akkus etwa einen „CO2 Rucksack“ von etwa 200.000 verbrenner KM auf dem Rücken. Sollte es zu benötigten Erneuerungen der Akkus kommen, ist das e Auto „dreckiger“ als jeder 30 Jahre alte Diesel...

man sollte sich langsam mal von dem Gedanken verabschieden, dass E Autos keine CO2 Belastung darstellen  natürlich Pusten sie es nicht hier in Deutschland beim Betrieb aus.... aber dafür wie gesagt so viel wie ein verbrenner auf 200.000km durch die Produktion und Ressourcengwinnung für die Akkus woanders auf dem Planeten. WO die Verschmutzung stattfindet ist dem Klima ziemlich egal.

die Langzeitschäden an der Umwelt durch die „Vertrocknung“ und das entziehen des Grundwassers bei der Kobaltgewinnung sind dort NICHT eingerechnet.
Es gibt durchaus Theorien, welche alles einbeziehen, dass ein E Auto unterm Strich sogar mehr CO2 in einem durchschnittlichen Fahrzeugleben von etwa 245.000km erzeugt und damit das Weltklima belastet, als ein moderner verbrenner. Besonders aktuell ist dies vermutlich noch der Fall, da unser Strom schon dreckig ist....

dazu kommt, das Verbrenner, was den Wirkungsgrad angeht, noch seeeeeehr viel Potenzial hat, der E Antrieb nicht. Der Wirkungsgrad liegt wenn ich mich recht entsinne schon bei >90%.

dies und all die Komfort Probleme im Alltag bringen viele dazu, lieber kein E Auto zu kaufen.
Nochmal: das E Auto wird gepusht wie sonstwas.... und dafür sind die Zulassungszahlen miserabel. In Ländern, wo die Förderung wieder eingestellt wurde bricht der E Auto Absatz massiv ein. 
7% aller Neuzulassungen waren E Autos...
WOW!!! Man kann es sich natürlich schön reden. Mit diesen Förderungen im Rücken nenne ICH das aber krachend gescheitert.

die ! bekannten! Ölreserven (Optimierungen im Wirkungsgrad nicht berücksichtigt) reichen noch für über 100 Jahre. Es werden jedoch stetig neue Felder erschlossen mit immer neueren Förderungstechniken. Die setzen übrigens ironischerweise immer mehr auf grünen Strom. Es gibt einfach keine Notwendigkeit für diese Neuerungen. Denn sauberer ist es nunmal nicht unbedingt...

ein „Sonntagsfahrer“ zB kann gar nicht so viel mit dem E Auto fahren, um den CO2 Rucksack abzuarbeiten. Der hätte einfach n Verbrenner kaufen sollen. Wäre sauberer.


----------



## JoM79 (16. April 2021)

Also nach dem was ich gerade gelesen habe, werden für die Herstellung eines 75kWh Akkus etwa 15t CO² verbaucht.
Rechne ich jetzt meinen Verbrauch auf 200tkm in CO² um, bin ich bei 46t CO² Ausstoss.
Heisst es wären nur 66666km.
Um auf 200tkm zu kommen wären das 3,33L Benzin Verbrauch.


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2021)

sereksim schrieb:


> Bin kein Atomkraftfreund, aber Atomkraft ist, auch wenn man Tschernobyl und Fukushima mit einrechnet, einfach sehr sicher:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Problem ist: wenn mal was passiert dann ist der GAU schwer zu bändigen. Und langfristige Folgen und Umweltschäden schwer abzuschätzen.
Auch die sichere Endlagerung von Atommüll ist ein Problem.


----------



## Mahoy (16. April 2021)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Was willst du damit sagen? Wir Exportieren mehr als wir importieren, ja. Im Sommer ist das aber (meistens) nicht der Fall.


Was unproblematisch ist, denn Stromaustausch ist nun einmal real und am Ende scheint doch immer genug da zu sein, dass keiner der daran Beteiligten Blackouts erlebt - weder im Sommer noch sonst irgendwann.




Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Ich zitiere:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wir müssen uns hier vielleicht mal auf den Zeitrahmen einigen, über den wir jeweils reden.

2030, also in zehn Jahren, wird Mobilität in Deutschland nicht einmal ansatzweise durchelektrifiziert sein. Die Leute kaufen jetzt überwiegend Verbrenner, die sie dann immer noch fahren. Woher soll bis dahin ein Mehrbedarf durch E-Mobilität entstehen, der nicht kompensierbar wäre?

Nichtsdestotrotz ist man sich bewusst, wie viel Energie benötigt wird, wenn wirklich alle Fahrzeuge elektrisch fahren, und dass man das nicht durch Einsparungen an anderer Stelle herausbekommt. Nur ist das ein ganz anderer Zeitrahmen; wir reden dann nicht von zehn Jahren, sondern von 50 Jahren. Wenn das mal reicht.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Nebenbei bemerkt war 2020 der Strombedarf so niedrig wie seit Jahren nicht mehr. Corona sei dank.


Rund 40 TWh oder knapp 7% weniger weniger als vor der Pandemie.
Zum Vergleich: Der Bruttostrombedarf sinkt seit 13 Jahren jedes Jahr um zwei bis drei Prozent.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Quelle? Ich sehe bisher nur CO2 Bilanzierungen aber keine die sich mit anderen Umweltbelastungen befasst und diese in irgendeiner Form einordnet.


Es wird neuerdings alles auf die CO2-Bilanz umgelegt, vermutlich weil das für die Öffentlichkeit eine schön griffige Größe ist. Ich sehe das übrigens auch kritisch, weil es den Blick auf Details versperren kann.

Nichtsdestotrotz werden Abbau und Förderung der benötigten Rohstoffe berücksichtigt, siehe hier.
Und auch hier gilt wieder: Auch bei den bisherigen Alternativen ist längst nicht komplett erfasst, welche Lasten wo entstehen und in welcher Größenordnung einkalkuliert werden müssten.



AnthraX schrieb:


> Ach gottchen. Nochmal - ein E Auto hat alleine durch die Produktion der Akkus etwa einen „CO2 Rucksack“ von etwa 200.000 verbrenner KM auf dem Rücken. Sollte es zu benötigten Erneuerungen der Akkus kommen, ist das e Auto „dreckiger“ als jeder 30 Jahre alte Diesel...


Selbst bei derzeitigen Produktionsverfahren und dem derzeitigem Strommix sind Elektrofahrzeuge bestenfalls nach 30.000 Kilometern und schlechtestenfalls nach 125.000 Kilometern umweltfreundlicher als ein Fahrzeug mit Verbrennungsmotor der gleichen Klasse.
Siehe: https://utopia.de/ratgeber/oekobilanz-elektroauto-nachhaltigkeit-umweltbilanz-e-autos/



AnthraX schrieb:


> man sollte sich langsam mal von dem Gedanken verabschieden, dass E Autos keine CO2 Belastung darstellen


Natürlich stellen sie auch eine Belastung dar. Sie ist allerdings bereits jetzt deutlich geringer und hat trotzdem noch viel Spielraum für Verbesserungen.



AnthraX schrieb:


> dazu kommt, das Verbrenner, was den Wirkungsgrad angeht, noch seeeeeehr viel Potenzial hat, der E Antrieb nicht. Der Wirkungsgrad liegt wenn ich mich recht entsinne schon bei >90%.


Wo hast du denn den Unfug her? Der mittlere Wirkungsgrad eines Verbrennungsmotors liegt unter 35% Prozent. Und das auch nur bei maximaler Auslastung, also fern jeder praktischen Nutzung.

Ansonsten siehe hier:








						Effizienz und Kosten: Lohnt sich der Betrieb eines Elektroautos?
					

Offizielle Internetseite des Bundesministeriums für Umwelt, Naturschutz und nukleare Sicherheit - BMU




					www.bmu.de
				






AnthraX schrieb:


> die ! bekannten! Ölreserven (Optimierungen im Wirkungsgrad nicht berücksichtigt) reichen noch für über 100 Jahre. Es werden jedoch stetig neue Felder erschlossen mit immer neueren Förderungstechniken.


Hast du auch berücksichtigt, dass es mehr Marktteilnehmer gibt? In China und Asien möchten in den nächsten Jahrzehnten etliche Milliarden Menschen ein Stück vom Kuchen abhaben. Und die wollen Erdöl nicht nur zur Herstellung von Treibstoff, sondern auch für zig andere Anwendungsbereiche.
Und - Newsflash - die sind nicht nur in aller Regel geographisch viel dichter an den ergiebigen bzw. noch nicht erschlossenen Quellen dran, sondern investieren schon jetzt wahnsinnig viel, um dort als erste den Fuß (oder den Gewehrlauf) in der Tür zu haben.

Und was machst du, wenn die bereits sehr optimistisch veranschlagten 100 Jahre vorbei sind? Willst du dann erst anfangen, Alternativen zu erproben? Oder wäre es nicht sinnvoll, schon jetzt damit anzufangen, wenn man noch Reserven zum Ausprobieren hat?


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Problem ist: wenn mal was passiert dann ist der GAU schwer zu bändigen. Und langfristige Folgen und Umweltschäden schwer abzuschätzen.
> Auch die sichere Endlagerung von Atommüll ist ein Problem.


Das ist wie mit dem Fliegen. Das ist auch ein sicheres Verkehrsmittel. Stürzt das Flugzeug aber ab, sind alle an Bord tot.


----------



## Sparanus (16. April 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Umweltzerstörung zur Gewinnung von Lithium und der dazugehörige Wasserbrauch, der sehr schnell zur Verwüstung von Lebensraum für zig Millionen Menschen führt ist ein Fakt


Übertreibung und nur weil es derzeit so ist heißt es nicht, dass eine technische Zwangsläufigkeit ist.


Don-71 schrieb:


> das er immer noch bestritten wird, zeugt davon das man an einer sachlichen Debatte wohl wenig Interesse hat.


Wird nirgends bestritten, aber die Alternative->








						Ölpest im Golf von Mexiko 2010 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



etc
wird ignoriert


Don-71 schrieb:


> Der CO2 Ausstoß eines Braunkohlekraftwerks ist um den Wet 3,5 höher als der von einem Steinkohlekraftwerk.


Sagen wir mal ein Tesla Model 3 verbraucht im Mittel 20kWh. Ein ähnlich großer Verbrenner 6l Diesel (fahre nicht so viel, haut aber hin oder?) 6l Diesel sind aber schon 57kWh.
Der Stromer hat Verluste beim Laden und über die Stromleitungen, beim Verbrenner muss
das Öl gefördert werden zur Raffinerie, durch die Raffinerie, zur Tankstelle, ins Auto.
Ich würde mal wetten, dass die Wegeverluste beim Strom geringer sind.
Aber nehmen wir das mal so an, dann ist ist ein Elektroauto im Betrieb *im schlechtesten Fall* auf
dem Niveau von einem sparsamen Diesel.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen die momentane Krise und ihre Auswirkungen auf die Bevölkerung, wenn der ÖPNV so sehr dominieren würde, wie sich das hier einige wünschen und jegliche Individualität eher aberzogen werden soll, dann hätten wir wohl eher brasilianische Verhältnisse!


Ja red es dir mal weiter ein, die Länder mit viel mehr ÖPNV haben auch nicht viel mehr Probleme. Frag mal die Japaner und in Staaten wo sehr viel weniger ÖPNV ist kann man selbst im ländlichen viel mehr Probleme als hier haben. Siehe USA. Grob->Der ÖPNV ist nicht das Zünglein an der Wage.


Don-71 schrieb:


> aber selbst bei Grünen Wählern herrscht überwiegend die Meinung, wasch mir den Pelz, aber mach mich dabei gefälligst nicht nass!


Bei welcher Partei nicht, NIMBYs sind ein Problem der gesamten Gesellschaft.


sereksim schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist also weniger, dass das Kritikpunkte am E-Auto sind, sondern eher, dass sie als Pro-Argumente für Benziner/Diesel verwendet werden, was angesichts der diversen mit dem Verbrenner verbundenen Probleme einfach ignorant ist.


THIS


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Und synth. Sprit wäre auch machbar.


Mit grob 5 mal mehr Strom.


AnthraX schrieb:


> die Langzeitschäden an der Umwelt durch die „Vertrocknung“ und das entziehen des Grundwassers bei der Kobaltgewinnung sind dort NICHT eingerechnet.











						Ölpest im Golf von Mexiko 2010 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




und
https://www.golem.de/news/akku-faq-woher-kommen-die-rohstoffe-fuer-e-autos-1910-144291-3.html

Wer hier ein Auto besitzt ist einfach nur dreist wenn er oben genannte Argumente aufbringt.
Es gibt valide Gründe gegen BEVs. Es gibt genug Menschen die nicht mit vertretbaren Aufwand so oft den Akku laden können wie es für sie nötig wäre. Das ist eine große Gruppe.
Dann gibt es noch die, die tatsächlich so viel fahren müssen, dass vielleicht ein Tesla den sie sich nicht leisten können, die Akkukapazität bietet die sich bräuchten.

Wenn es so ist, dann sagt das so und sucht euch keine Gründe die nur jemand der kein Auto besitzt ernst meinen kann.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (16. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> 2030, also in zehn Jahren, wird Mobilität in Deutschland nicht einmal ansatzweise durchelektrifiziert sein. Die Leute kaufen jetzt überwiegend Verbrenner, die sie dann immer noch fahren. Woher soll bis dahin ein Mehrbedarf durch E-Mobilität entstehen, der nicht kompensierbar wäre?
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz ist man sich bewusst, wie viel Energie benötigt wird, wenn wirklich alle Fahrzeuge elektrisch fahren, und dass man das nicht durch Einsparungen an anderer Stelle herausbekommt. Nur ist das ein ganz anderer Zeitrahmen; wir reden dann nicht von zehn Jahren, sondern von 50 Jahren. Wenn das mal reicht.


Ich bezweifel das wir 50 Jahre brauchen werden. Man darf davon ausgehen dass in den nächsten 10 Jahren sowohl der Wärmemarkt als auch die E-Mobilität an fahrt gewinnen werden.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Rund 40 TWh oder knapp 7% weniger weniger als vor der Pandemie.
> Zum Vergleich: Der Bruttostrombedarf sinkt seit 13 Jahren jedes Jahr um zwei bis drei Prozent.


Das passt nicht. https://www.umweltbundesamt.de/daten/energie/stromverbrauch
Wir haben immer wieder so um die 510TWh verbrauch. Mal mehr mal weniger. Corona hat diesmal einen deutlichen Dämpfer verursacht. Wenn du seit 13 Jahren 2Prozent senkung hättest und 2020 als Corona Sondereffekt ignorierst. Hätten wir 2019 irgendwo bei 400 TWh gelegen.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Es wird neuerdings alles auf die CO2-Bilanz umgelegt, vermutlich weil das für die Öffentlichkeit eine schön griffige Größe ist. Ich sehe das übrigens auch kritisch, weil es den Blick auf Details versperren kann.


Wo bitte? Ich kenne keine Studie die wirklich alles auf CO2 Bilanz umgelegt wird. Es wird am Ende nur das CO2 verglichen. Sonstige effekte die die CO2 Bilanz nicht direkt beeinflussen würden fallen meist runter.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz werden Abbau und Förderung der benötigten Rohstoffe berücksichtigt, siehe hier.
> Und auch hier gilt wieder: Auch bei den bisherigen Alternativen ist längst nicht komplett erfasst, welche Lasten wo entstehen und in welcher Größenordnung einkalkuliert werden müssten.
> 
> 
> ...


Alleine der Vergleich zwischen komplett unterschiedlichen Fahrzeugen macht das ganze fehlerbehaftet. Tatsächlich sind die Studien sehr umstritten und auch sonst gab es erst einen hervorragenden Artikel in der MTZ, warum die meisten Studien zwar Wissenschaftlich korrekt durchgeführt werden aber weder vergleichbar sind noch sinnvolle Aussagen rausziehen lassen. (Sowohl positiv wie negativ für E-Auto)
Schlussfolgerung viele Studien verwenden veraltete Daten, Vergleichen verschiedene Fahrzeuge die nicht gut vergleichbar sind miteinander oder es werden grundlegend andere Annahmen getroffen.
Vergleicht man baugleiche Fahrzeuge mit den jeweiligen Antrieben miteinander, so kann man wohl >100000km nach heutigen Strommix erwarten. Mal mehr mal weniger. Beim E-Golf sind es bspw. 125000km.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn den Unfug her? Der mittlere Wirkungsgrad eines Verbrennungsmotors liegt unter 35% Prozent. Und das auch nur bei maximaler Auslastung, also fern jeder praktischen Nutzung.


Das ist einfach schmarrn. Der Wirkungsgrad liegt bei Vollast deutlich unter dem was er erreichen kann. Tatsächlich hast du bei modernen Dieselmotoren Wirkungsgrade zwischen 40-45% je nach Drehzahl. Last ist Motorenabhängig und lässt sich pauschal nicht beantworten. 
Nur bei den unteren Lasten sprich Stadtverkehr sackt der Wirkungsgrad massiv ab und kannst eher mit 20% rechnen. Dort gibt es aber auch Technologien die die Wirkungsgrade weiter verbessern können (variable Verdichtung, optimierung von Ventilsteuerzeiten und und und). Wird aber wohl keiner mehr Einführen wollen da teuer und der Weg zur E-Mobilität langfristig sein muss, da politisch gewollt.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Ansonsten siehe hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube Anthrax bezog sich auf die Spitzenwirkungsgrade die sollten deutlich >90% liegen. Im hohen Drehzahlbereich fallen die Wirkungsgrade aber. Wirklich viel weiterentwicklung würde ich hier aber nicht erwarten.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Und was machst du, wenn die bereits sehr optimistisch veranschlagten 100 Jahre vorbei sind? Willst du dann est anfangen, Alternativen zu erproben? Oder wäre es nicht sinnvoll, schon jetzt damit anzufangen, wenn man noch Reserven zum Ausprobieren hat?


Das hat man vor 30-40 Jahren auch gesagt. Die optimistischen Schätzungen mussten mit der Zeit immer wieder kassiert und nach hinten geschoben werden. Sowas ist etwas was man hinterher erst wirklich besser weiß.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal ein Tesla Model 3 verbraucht im Mittel 20kWh. Ein ähnlich großer Verbrenner 6l Diesel (fahre nicht so viel, haut aber hin oder?) 6l Diesel sind aber schon 57kWh.
> Der Stromer hat Verluste beim Laden und über die Stromleitungen, beim Verbrenner muss
> das Öl gefördert werden zur Raffinerie, durch die Raffinerie, zur Tankstelle, ins Auto.
> Ich würde mal wetten, dass die Wegeverluste beim Strom geringer sind.
> ...


Dir ist schon klar das der Verbrauch alleine nicht entscheidend für die CO2 Bilanz ist? Im reinen kurzstrecken Betrieb kann ein E-Auto sogar schlechter von der CO2 Bilanz sein wie ein Verbrenner weil er einfach nicht die Kilometer schafft.
Außerdem sollte man nicht die anderen Umwelteinflüsse außer acht lassen. Da haben E-Autos einen ziemlichen Rucksack der sich nur mit vielen Kilometern ausgleichen lässt.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Mit grob 5 mal mehr Strom.


Quelle? Finde es etwas komisch da ich im Studium bereits Ergebnisse von realen Projekten gesehen hatte die Stromtechnisch wesentlich besser da stehen wie du gerade behauptest.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Wer hier ein Auto besitzt ist einfach nur dreist wenn er oben genannte Argumente aufbringt.
> Es gibt valide Gründe gegen BEVs. Es gibt genug Menschen die nicht mit vertretbaren Aufwand so oft den Akku laden können wie es für sie nötig wäre. Das ist eine große Gruppe.
> Dann gibt es noch die, die tatsächlich so viel fahren müssen, dass vielleicht ein Tesla den sie sich nicht leisten können, die Akkukapazität bietet die sich bräuchten.
> 
> Wenn es so ist, dann sagt das so und sucht euch keine Gründe die nur jemand der kein Auto besitzt ernst meinen kann.


Dir ist schon klar dass selbst der neue EQS mit 770km Reichweite für einen Vertriebler vorne und hinten nicht reichen würde? Real bei moderater Fahrweise hast du vielleicht wenn es gut kommt 500km. Im Winter weniger. Ladeinfrastruktur noch garnicht berücksichtigt.
Auch beim Laden wird es teilweise schwierig. Selbst bei meinen Eltern die eine Außensteckdose für den Parkplatz haben und jeden Tag laden können dauert das Laden eines E-Autos über 10h.


----------



## Sparanus (16. April 2021)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das der Verbrauch alleine nicht entscheidend für die CO2 Bilanz ist?


Lies das was ich geschrieben habe nochmal Wort für Wort. Ganz langsam, dann liest du es nochmal.


Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Im reinen kurzstrecken Betrieb kann ein E-Auto sogar schlechter von der CO2 Bilanz sein wie ein Verbrenner weil er einfach nicht die Kilometer schafft.


Wenn du einen Tesla S nimmst mag das sein, aber wenn du nur Kurzstrecke fährst nimmst du nen kleineren Wagen mit kleinerem Akku und fertig.


Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Quelle? Finde es etwas komisch da ich im Studium bereits Ergebnisse von realen Projekten gesehen hatte die Stromtechnisch wesentlich besser da stehen wie du gerade behauptest.











						E-Fuel: Synthetisches Benzin mit deutlichen Nachteilen
					

Synthetisches Benzin wird neuerdings als ideale Lösung für Autos propagiert. Doch sogenannte E-Fuels haben ein massives Öko-Problem




					www.businessinsider.de
				



Alleine im Fahrzeug haben wir einen Unterschied vom Faktor 3, dann kommt noch der ganze Prozess dazu für den E Fuel.


Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar dass selbst der neue EQS mit 770km Reichweite für einen Vertriebler vorne und hinten nicht reichen würde?


Weil du alle Vertriebler kennst.


Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Real bei moderater Fahrweise hast du vielleicht wenn es gut kommt 500km.


Würde ich als gewagte Behauptung bezeichnen


Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Selbst bei meinen Eltern die eine Außensteckdose für den Parkplatz haben und jeden Tag laden können dauert das Laden eines E-Autos über 10h.


1) Wer muss sein Auto jeden Tag komplett laden?
2) Wer zum Teufel ist ständig täglich weniger als 10h zu Hause?

Alles SEHR konstruiert.


----------



## Mahoy (16. April 2021)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel das wir 50 Jahre brauchen werden. Man darf davon ausgehen dass in den nächsten 10 Jahren sowohl der Wärmemarkt als auch die E-Mobilität an fahrt gewinnen werden.


Dennoch entsteht in den nächsten 10 Jahren kein massiv erhöhter Strombedarf durch Elektromobilität. Außer natürlich, in Deutschland wird es chic, ein E-Zweitauto zu besitzen und stets geladen zu haben.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Das passt nicht. https://www.umweltbundesamt.de/daten/energie/stromverbrauch
> Wir haben immer wieder so um die 510TWh verbrauch. Mal mehr mal weniger. Corona hat diesmal einen deutlichen Dämpfer verursacht. Wenn du seit 13 Jahren 2Prozent senkung hättest und 2020 als Corona Sondereffekt ignorierst. Hätten wir 2019 irgendwo bei 400 TWh gelegen.


Du hast die richtigen Daten, aber die Anendung stimmt nicht. Man schaue sich die Entwicklung des Brutto- und des Nettoverbrauchs an:









						Bruttostromverbrauch in Deutschland bis 2021 | Statista
					

Der Bruttostromverbrauch in Deutschland lag im Jahr 2021 bei rund 562 Terawattstunden.




					de.statista.com
				







__





						Entwicklung des Nettostromverbrauchs in Deutschland
					






					www.bdew.de
				




Es ist schon so, wie ich schrieb. Netto schlägt sich das logischerweise nicht ganz so sehr nieder, aber die Tendenz bleibt dieselbe: Der Strombedarf in Deutschland sinkt seit Jahren, Pandemie hin oder her.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Das ist einfach schmarrn. Der Wirkungsgrad liegt bei Vollast deutlich unter dem was er erreichen kann. Tatsächlich hast du bei modernen Dieselmotoren Wirkungsgrade zwischen 40-45% je nach Drehzahl. Last ist Motorenabhängig und lässt sich pauschal nicht beantworten.


Das widerspricht allem, was ich je über Ottomotoren gelernt habe.

Du darfst natürlich grundsätzlich diese und andere Studien in Frage stellen; schließlich wollen wir eine kritische Diskussion führen. Aber mit "Falsch, so ist das nicht!" gebe ich mich nicht zufrieden. Gegenteilige Aussagen sind bitte zu untermauern.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (16. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dennoch entsteht in den nächsten 10 Jahren kein massiv erhöhter Strombedarf durch Elektromobilität. Außer natürlich, in Deutschland wird es chic, ein E-Zweitauto zu besitzen und stets geladen zu haben.
> 
> 
> Du hast die richtigen Daten, aber die Anendung stimmt nicht. Man schaue sich die Entwicklung des Brutto- und des Nettoverbrauchs an:
> ...


Stimmt hast recht da war die Rede von Brutto. Da Brutto deutlich näher an das Netto rücken wird macht das sogar wieder sinn.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Das widerspricht allem, was ich je über Ottomotoren gelernt habe.


Was hast du denn gelernt? Ottomotoren und Dieselmotoren hatten zumindest mal in den letzten 20 Jahren nie ihren Spitzenwirkungsgrad bei Volllast. Ottomotoren vor allem wegen der Anfettung in der Volllast(mittlerweile meine ich ist das verboten, da 3-Wege Kat nicht mehr funktioniert). Bei Dieseln kommt neben der Anfettung noch dazu dass in anderen Lastbereichen andere Luftverhältnisse gefahren werden und der optimale Wirkungsgrad bei einem Luftverhältnis von 1,14 erreicht wird.(Kann auch der für Ottomotoren sein ist einfach zu lange her um das auswendig zu wissen)
Ottomotoren haben Spitzenwirkungsgrad von bis zu 40%
Dieselmotoren Fzg. bis zu 45%
Schiffsdiesel sogar 55%
In der Vollast kann der Wirkungsgrad aber deutlich drunter liegen. Habe bei Ottomotoren je nach Bauart bis zu 10% gesehen. Dürfte bei Diesel ähnlich sein.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Du darfst natürlich grundsätzlich diese und andere Studien in Frage stellen; schließlich wollen wir eine kritische Diskussion führen. Aber mit "Falsch, so ist das nicht!" gebe ich mich nicht zufrieden. Gegenteilige Aussagen sind bitte zu untermauern.


Hierzu sei auf die MTZ 04/2021 verwiesen. Da der Artikel auf dem Arbeitslaptop sitzt kann und werde ich diesen nicht rauszitieren.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Lies das was ich geschrieben habe nochmal Wort für Wort. Ganz langsam, dann liest du es nochmal.


Kein Interesse


Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Tesla S nimmst mag das sein, aber wenn du nur Kurzstrecke fährst nimmst du nen kleineren Wagen mit kleinerem Akku und fertig.


Das gilt eigentlich für fast alle Baugleiche Fzg. Solange du keinen reinen Ökostrom nimmst wird es für die Kurzstrecke schwer werden das E-Auto Klimafreundlicher zu bewegen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> E-Fuel: Synthetisches Benzin mit deutlichen Nachteilen
> 
> 
> Synthetisches Benzin wird neuerdings als ideale Lösung für Autos propagiert. Doch sogenannte E-Fuels haben ein massives Öko-Problem
> ...


Power 2 Fuel ist sehr ineffizient aber es gibt auch andere Wege die weitaus weniger Strom benötigen. Stichwort Biomasse


Sparanus schrieb:


> Weil du alle Vertriebler kennst.


Alle nein aber viele, da ich Beruflich viel mit denen zu tun hatte. Davon legen die meisten regelmäßig 500-600km zurück. Musste selbst viel reisen und habe häufig 500-600km Reisen gehabt manchmal auch mehr.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Würde ich als gewagte Behauptung bezeichnen


Eigentlich nicht da die Messung aus dem WLTP kommt. Da der Energiebedarf bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten deutlich steigt wird auch der Verbrauch ansteigen. Diese Werte sind auf der Autobahn bei typischen Geschwindigkeiten nicht erreichbar. Ein Model 3 mit 530km Reichweite(WLTP) macht auf der Bahn auch nur etwas in der Größenordnung 330km.


Sparanus schrieb:


> 1) Wer muss sein Auto jeden Tag komplett laden?


Vertriebler, Monteure, Consulting (und weitere Berufsgruppen) und Berufspendler (die keine Lademöglichkeit beim Arbeitgeber haben)



Sparanus schrieb:


> 2) Wer zum Teufel ist ständig täglich weniger als 10h zu Hause?


Das war ein 10h+. Bsp. E-Golf 231km 17h. Sobald du eine gewisse Reichweite täglich benötigst kommst du mit den normalen Mitteln nicht mehr weit.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Alles SEHR konstruiert.


Wenn du meinst.


----------



## Sparanus (16. April 2021)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Kein Interesse


Ich helfe dir: Da stand im Betrieb


Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Das gilt eigentlich für fast alle Baugleiche Fzg. Solange du keinen reinen Ökostrom nimmst wird es für die Kurzstrecke schwer werden das E-Auto Klimafreundlicher zu bewegen.


Nein, grade da passt es. Kleines E Auto für kurze Strecke


Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Power 2 Fuel ist sehr ineffizient aber es gibt auch andere Wege die weitaus weniger Strom benötigen. Stichwort Biomasse


Die anderen Möglichkeiten sind in der Masse stark begrenzt und ganz ehrlich:
Diese Möglichkeiten brauchen wir für Sachen die man definitiv vertretbar mit Akkus machen kann.
Langstreckenflüge etc
Alternative Kraftstoffe für Autos zu verschwenden ist grotesk


Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Alle nein aber viele, da ich Beruflich viel mit denen zu tun hatte. Davon legen die meisten regelmäßig 500-600km zurück. Musste selbst viel reisen und habe häufig 500-600km Reisen gehabt manchmal auch mehr.


Passt doch 
Schnellader und man hat eine Pause dabei


Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Da der Energiebedarf bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten deutlich steigt wird auch der Verbrauch ansteigen.


Ja, aber gehst du vom 200km/h Raser aus?
Ist mittelfristig eh vorbei


Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Vertriebler,


Kauf ich, da kann der Arbeitgeber aber zur Not das Wasserstofffahrzeug springen lassen


Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Monteure


Im Prinzip ja, aber nicht täglich


Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Consulting


Kauf ich


Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Berufspendler


Kauf ich nicht, jedenfalls nicht für die Masse








						Pendelentfernung bei Arbeitspendlern in Deutschland 2016 | Statista
					

Diese Statistik zeigt die durchschnittliche Entfernung, die Berufspendler in Deutschland in den Jahren 1999 bis 2016 zurücklegten, um an ihre Arbeitsstelle zu kommen.




					de.statista.com
				



Kenne auch welche die 400km pro Tag zur Arbeit pendeln, aber das sind Ausreißer und es ist verrückt das sind 4 Stunden Fahrt täglich.


Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Das war ein 10h+. Bsp. E-Golf 231km 17h. Sobald du eine gewisse Reichweite täglich benötigst kommst du mit den normalen Mitteln nicht mehr weit.


Du gehst hier aber von der technischen Limitierung der kleinsten Haushaltssteckdose aus.
1 Ader mit 16A abgesichert bringt ansich schon mehr.
Und wer es schafft generell ne Steckdose anzubringen wird auch eine größere anbringen können.


Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Sobald du eine gewisse Reichweite täglich benötigst kommst du mit den normalen Mitteln nicht mehr weit.


Was auf die Mehrheit der Menschen NICHT zutrifft.
Ich hab auch keinen Sprinter weil ich 2 mal im Jahr ins Möbelhaus, Baumarkt etc muss.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (16. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, grade da passt es. Kleines E Auto für kurze Strecke


Immernoch auch kleine Autos kommen mit einem Nachteil mit. Kleine Verbrenner verbrauchen ebenfalls weniger. Dadurch wird es auch weiterhin viele km benötigen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Die anderen Möglichkeiten sind in der Masse stark begrenzt und ganz ehrlich:
> Diese Möglichkeiten brauchen wir für Sachen die man definitiv vertretbar mit Akkus machen kann.
> Langstreckenflüge etc
> Alternative Kraftstoffe für Autos zu verschwenden ist grotesk


Eigentlich nicht. Wird in einigen Ländern gerade vorgeführt das es durchaus geht. Es gibt durchaus mittel und Wege. Unterschätzen würde ich diesen Bereich nicht.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Passt doch
> Schnellader und man hat eine Pause dabei


Wenn du eine findest. In manchen Regionen bist du froh wenn du überhaupt etwas zum laden findest.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja, aber gehst du vom 200km/h Raser aus?
> Ist mittelfristig eh vorbei


Eigentlich hatte ich davor von moderater Geschwindigkeit gesprochen. 130km/h ist da meiner Meinung nach vertretbar und weit weg vom rasen.
Im Ausland hat die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung nur bedingt geholfen. Da sind die Grenzen eine empfehlung wenn ich sehe wie da gefahren wird.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Kauf ich, da kann der Arbeitgeber aber zur Not das Wasserstofffahrzeug springen lassen
> 
> Im Prinzip ja, aber nicht täglich
> 
> ...


Es ist nicht jeder Pendler das ist klar. Aber es gibt ausreichend Leute die größere Strecken Pendeln. Das sind mehr als man vielleicht glauben mag. Hauptverkehrszeit aus dem Ballungsgebiet raus und du siehst was da alles hin will. Da hast du Massen die teilweise noch 60-70km zurücklegen. 
Aber alles was über 50km für eine Strecke fährt wird schon aufpassen müssen.
Du musst ja auch ausreichend puffer einplanen für Stau und auch mal geringere Ladezeiten weil es mal später wird usw.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Du gehst hier aber von der technischen Limitierung der kleinsten Haushaltssteckdose aus.
> 1 Ader mit 16A abgesichert bringt ansich schon mehr.
> Und wer es schafft generell ne Steckdose anzubringen wird auch eine größere anbringen können.


Sofern es dein Eigentum ist sicher. Nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeit.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Was auf die Mehrheit der Menschen NICHT zutrifft.
> Ich hab auch keinen Sprinter weil ich 2 mal im Jahr ins Möbelhaus, Baumarkt etc muss.


Es braucht auch nicht die Mehrheit sein. Lass es 20% sein. Kannst natürlich deren Herausforderungen ignorieren aber dann darfst du dich nicht wundern wenn die nicht mitziehen werden.


----------



## Sparanus (16. April 2021)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Kleine Verbrenner verbrauchen ebenfalls weniger.


Nicht im selben Maße


Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Wird in einigen Ländern gerade vorgeführt das es durchaus geht. Es gibt durchaus mittel und Wege. Unterschätzen würde ich diesen Bereich nicht.


Dafür hast du sicher Links


Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Wenn du eine findest. In manchen Regionen bist du froh wenn du überhaupt etwas zum laden findest.


Wer 600km fährt wird in Deutschland oft genug an sowas vorbei kommen


Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich davor von moderater Geschwindigkeit gesprochen.


Gut, in Deutschland meint man damit aber auch gerne mal 200.


Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Da sind die Grenzen eine empfehlung wenn ich sehe wie da gefahren wird.


Ich wohne an der Grenze zu den Niederlanden und ja doch irgendwie halten sich die Leute gefühlt daran.


Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Aber es gibt ausreichend Leute die größere Strecken Pendeln. Das sind mehr als man vielleicht glauben mag. Aber alles was über 50km für eine Strecke fährt wird schon aufpassen müssen.


Ja nur sind 50km grob das 3 fache vom Durchschnitt.


Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Sofern es dein Eigentum ist sicher. Nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeit.


Fast 50% der Deutschen leben im Eigenheim und dank neuer Gesetze kann man das auch in einer Eigentümergemeinschaft locker einrichten.


Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Lass es 20% sein. Kannst natürlich deren Herausforderungen ignorieren aber dann darfst du dich nicht wundern wenn die nicht mitziehen werden.


Wer sich entschieden hat diese Entfernung pendeln zu müssen, muss halt damit leben.
Ich hab 1200km pro Woche zu pendeln, war meine Entscheidung, muss ich mit leben.


----------



## Albatros1 (16. April 2021)

?


----------



## Mahoy (17. April 2021)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Ottomotoren haben Spitzenwirkungsgrad von bis zu 40%
> Dieselmotoren Fzg. bis zu 45%
> Schiffsdiesel sogar 55%


Spitzenwirkungsgrade sind für Individualmobilität (vulgo: für's heilig Blechle, mit dem du und ich unter Alltagsbedingungen unterwegs sind) allerdings ebenso unerheblich wie der Wirkungsgrad eines Schiffsdiesels.

Der Bestpunkt eines Dieselmotors liegt bei 43%, im Stadtbetrieb bei 20%.
Der Bestpunkt eines Ottomotors liegt bei 37%, im Stadtbetrieb zwischen 10% und 15%.

Den individuellen Mittelwert mag sich jeder Fahrzeugbesitzer selbst ausrechnen, ich halte die für die Breite angegebene Mittelwerte (siehe Link im vorherigen Beitrag) für plausibel, zumal sich keinerlei gegenteilige Darstellungen von Fahrzeugherstellern oder sonstigen Interessenverbänden finden ließen. (Falls doch vorhanden, bitte einbringen.)

Elektromotoren machen es einem leicht, der Wirkungsgrad ist weitestgehend unabhängig von der Fahrsituation. Variablen ergeben sich aus der Herkunft des Stroms und gerechnet wird mit dem aktuell bestehenden Strommix. Genau das machen aktuelle Studien wie die des ifeu Heidelberg von 2019; dessen Ergebnisse inzwischen von etlichen Forschungsgruppen bestätigt, jedoch nirgends angefochten wurden. (Ich lasse mich da aber gerne korrigieren.)

Über die dort zusätzlich angestellten Prognosen kann man sich streiten und mir scheint da auch Einiges etwas sehr optimistisch, der augenblickliche Stand jedoch hat Hand und Fuß und besagt eindeutig, dass es Elektrofahrzeuge trotz des höher veranschlagten Abdrucks bei der Produktion nicht schwer haben, die Umweltbilanz jedes Fahrzeugs mit Verbrennungsmotor in jeder erdenklichen Situation zu schlagen.

Und dabei wurden bestimmte Faktoren bei Verbrennern (Verbrauchsstoffe wie Motoröle, nachlassende Motorleistung durch Verschmutzung, Fahr- und Pflegeverhalten etc.), welche den Wirkungsgrad beeinflussen, noch nicht einmal berücksichtigt.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Das gilt eigentlich für fast alle Baugleiche Fzg. Solange du keinen reinen Ökostrom nimmst wird es für die Kurzstrecke schwer werden das E-Auto Klimafreundlicher zu bewegen.


Wie gesagt, dazu fehlt mir jeglicher Beleg.

Bei Kurzstrecken sinkt, wie oben angegeben, die Effizienz eines Verbrenners rapide, weil etliche technische Maßnahmen, die den Wirkungsgrad erhöhen, erst nach einer gewissen Fahr-/Betriebsdauer greifen. Hingegen ist es für die veränderlichen Faktoren des Elektrofahrzeugs komplett unerheblich, wie weit ich damit pro Tour fahre oder wie häufig. Es findet weder eine nennenswerte Entladung statt, noch verändert sich das Gewicht des Akkus durch Ladung und Entladung. Ein überdimensionierter Akku senkt die Effizienz durch seine Produktion, das scheint allerdings deutlich weniger zu Buche zu schlagen, als du vermutest.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Power 2 Fuel ist sehr ineffizient aber es gibt auch andere Wege die weitaus weniger Strom benötigen. Stichwort Biomasse


Der Wirkungsgrad von Biomasse entspricht der von Sonnenenergie zu Pflanze, erstmals vermindert über die Verarbeitung der Masse zu Kraftstoff, nochmals vermindert bei Umsetzung desselben in Motorleistung und zu übertragen auf Fahrleistung. Es ist praktisch unmöglich, den Wirkungsgrad von Sonne zu Solarstrom, dem Ladeverlust mit selbigen und der Effizienz eines Elektromotors zu schlagen.
Wenn man Biomasse im Überfluss hätte, wäre das unerheblich. Deutschland hat jedoch nicht ansatzweise die freien Anbauflächen, um damit irgend etwas zu reißen.
Nichts gegen Verwertung von Biomasse an sich, aber das ist lediglich ein Lückenfüller.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (17. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht im selben Maße


Spielt keine Rolle da du weiterhin ordentlich Km machen musst.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Dafür hast du sicher Links


Nope müsste mal schauen. Schweden sollte größtenteils auf Biomasse Sprit umgestellt haben.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Wer 600km fährt wird in Deutschland oft genug an sowas vorbei kommen


Das bringt dir aber nichts wenn du die Ladesäulen an den falschen Orten hast.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Gut, in Deutschland meint man damit aber auch gerne mal 200.


Nein meint man nicht. Mal ne Frage wie viel fährst du durchs Land? Bin vor Corona im Schnitt 100000km im Jahr gefahren. Da siehst du selbst auf der freien Bahn kaum einen der so schnell fährt. Die meisten fahren irgendwo um 120-130km/h einige auch mal 130-150km/h schneller sind vergleichsweise selten.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich wohne an der Grenze zu den Niederlanden und ja doch irgendwie halten sich die Leute gefühlt daran.


Komisch als ich an der Grenze gewohnt habe und öfter rein musste und später beruflich in die Niederlande rein bin wurde ich reihenweise überholt. Und das obwohl ich etwas schneller wie 130km/h gefahren bin. Einzig die richtigen Raser mit 200 sind ausgeblieben.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja nur sind 50km grob das 3 fache vom Durchschnitt.


Und? Dir sollte klar sein dass der Durchschnitt nur eine grobe Aussage erlaubt.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Fast 50% der Deutschen leben im Eigenheim und dank neuer Gesetze kann man das auch in einer Eigentümergemeinschaft locker einrichten.


Also hat 50% Pech gehabt, ok 


Sparanus schrieb:


> Wer sich entschieden hat diese Entfernung pendeln zu müssen, muss halt damit leben.
> Ich hab 1200km pro Woche zu pendeln, war meine Entscheidung, muss ich mit leben.


Stimmt sollten man denen sagen. Warum seid ihr zu Arm euch die Stadt zu leisten!
Dann bräuchten wir auch nicht mehr von Eigenheimen sprechen, dann wären wir ein reines Mieterland.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Spitzenwirkungsgrade sind für Individualmobilität (vulgo: für's heilig Blechle, mit dem du und ich unter Alltagsbedingungen unterwegs sind) allerdings ebenso unerheblich wie der Wirkungsgrad eines Schiffsdiesels.
> 
> Der Bestpunkt eines Dieselmotors liegt bei 43%, im Stadtbetrieb bei 20%.
> Der Bestpunkt eines Ottomotors liegt bei 37%, im Stadtbetrieb zwischen 10% und 15%.
> ...











						Technologiebausteine für künftige Verbrennungsmotoren | IAV
					






					www.iav.com
				



Wirkungsgrade sollten wesentlich höher liegen. Auch die Entwicklungen werden in dem Bereich weitere Verbesserungen bringen.
Dein Link hingegen bezieht ziemlich sicher auch alte Fahrzeuge ein, nur spiegelt es nicht den Stand der Technik wieder.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Elektromotoren machen es einem leicht, der Wirkungsgrad ist weitestgehend unabhängig von der Fahrsituation. Variablen ergeben sich aus der Herkunft des Stroms und gerechnet wird mit dem aktuell bestehenden Strommix. Genau das machen aktuelle Studien wie die des ifeu Heidelberg von 2019; dessen Ergebnisse inzwischen von etlichen Forschungsgruppen bestätigt, jedoch nirgends angefochten wurden. (Ich lasse mich da aber gerne korrigieren.)


Anfechtbar sind diese Studien nicht. Sie erfüllen fast alle egal in welche Richtungen die wissenschaftliche Standards. Aber genau das zeigt die Problematik solcher Aussagen.
Letzten Endes kommt die Studie aber auch zum Schluss dass nach berücksichtigung des heutigen Strommixes erst weit später eine armotisierung Stattfindet. Das Problem bei vielen Studien bleibt aber weiterhin die Betrachtung unterschiedlicher Fahrzeuge. Wenn du da bei einer Annahme einen Fehler hast kann das deutliche Auswirkungen auf das Endergebniss haben.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Über die dort zusätzlich angestellten Prognosen kann man sich streiten und mir scheint da auch Einiges etwas sehr optimistisch, der augenblickliche Stand jedoch hat Hand und Fuß und besagt eindeutig, dass es Elektrofahrzeuge trotz des höher veranschlagten Abdrucks bei der Produktion nicht schwer haben, die Umweltbilanz jedes Fahrzeugs mit Verbrennungsmotor in jeder erdenklichen Situation zu schlagen.
> 
> Und dabei wurden bestimmte Faktoren bei Verbrennern (Verbrauchsstoffe wie Motoröle, nachlassende Motorleistung durch Verschmutzung, Fahr- und Pflegeverhalten etc.), welche den Wirkungsgrad beeinflussen, noch nicht einmal berücksichtigt.


Das gleiche hast du aber auch bei E-Autos. Batterie altert und auch die Leistung lässt durch Alterungserscheinungen nach. Themen wie Öle werden kaum Einfluss haben. Ein Teil der verbraucht wird ist zudem in der Schadstoffbetrachtung des Verbrenners mit dabei.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, dazu fehlt mir jeglicher Beleg.


Habe ich dir genannt. MTZ 04/2021


Mahoy schrieb:


> Bei Kurzstrecken sinkt, wie oben angegeben, die Effizienz eines Verbrenners rapide, weil etliche technische Maßnahmen, die den Wirkungsgrad erhöhen, erst nach einer gewissen Fahr-/Betriebsdauer greifen. Hingegen ist es für die veränderlichen Faktoren des Elektrofahrzeugs komplett unerheblich, wie weit ich damit pro Tour fahre oder wie häufig. Es findet weder eine nennenswerte Entladung statt, noch verändert sich das Gewicht des Akkus durch Ladung und Entladung. Ein überdimensionierter Akku senkt die Effizienz durch seine Produktion, das scheint allerdings deutlich weniger zu Buche zu schlagen, als du vermutest.


Und das ist eben nur bedingt wahr. Du hast am Anfang im kalten Zustand einen effizienznachteil, ja. Aber viele Maßnahmen wirken sofort. Einzig das Aufheizen des Abgassystems was abseits von sehr kalten Tagen eigentlich recht zügig geht schadet der Effizienz merklich.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Wirkungsgrad von Biomasse entspricht der von Sonnenenergie zu Pflanze, erstmals vermindert über die Verarbeitung der Masse zu Kraftstoff, nochmals vermindert bei Umsetzung desselben in Motorleistung und zu übertragen auf Fahrleistung. Es ist praktisch unmöglich, den Wirkungsgrad von Sonne zu Solarstrom, dem Ladeverlust mit selbigen und der Effizienz eines Elektromotors zu schlagen.
> Wenn man Biomasse im Überfluss hätte, wäre das unerheblich. Deutschland hat jedoch nicht ansatzweise die freien Anbauflächen, um damit irgend etwas zu reißen.
> Nichts gegen Verwertung von Biomasse an sich, aber das ist lediglich ein Lückenfüller.


Ich verstehe den vergleich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Anbauflächen lassen sich komplett flexibel nutzen und müssen nicht durchgehend für Sprit benutzt werden. Solarkraft kann einzig für Strom genutzt werden. Außerdem sind Anbauflächen vorhanden bzw. können schnell geschaffen werden, nicht so bei Solar. Andernfalls wären jedes Biomassekraftwerk abzulehnen da der Gesamtwirkungsgrad zu keinem Zeitpunkt mit Solar mithält. Und auch Wind wäre sofort abzulehnen, da auch hier der Wirkungsgrad deutlich schlechter ausfällen müsste wie Solar.
Zumal es innerhalb der EU riesige Agrarflächen gibt die einzig für den Export außerhalb der EU dienen. Deutschland ist relativ klein hat viel Bevölkerung aber andere Länder haben da wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten.
Eines sollte man dabei auch nicht aus den Augen verlieren. Damit würde man zeitnah für alle konventionellen Fahrzeuge die CO2 Bilanz verbessern.
Zusätzlich haben wir ja Hybridtechnologie mit der du dann sogar den Spritverbrauch weiter reduzieren kannst. Damit kannst du dann Kurzstrecken über Strom abdecken, benötigst nicht zwingend eine extrem ausgebaute Infrastruktur einfache Steckdosen reichen da meistens und lange Strecken fährst du mit ökologischen Sprit. Sehe da weniger ein Problem die Mengen heranzuschaffen.


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2021)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Spielt keine Rolle da du weiterhin ordentlich Km machen musst.


Wer es täglich für mehr braucht als zum Bäcker zu fahren bekommt das schon runter 


Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Schweden sollte größtenteils auf Biomasse Sprit umgestellt haben.











						Fast nur Alkohol
					

Mehr als 200.000 Autofahrer in Schweden tanken E85. Der Ökosprit enthält bis zu 85 Prozent Ethanol. Allerdings regen sich Zweifel am Nutzen dieses Benzins.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				




"Noch wird der Alkoholdurst der Volvos und Saabs überwiegend mit brasilianischem Zuckerrohr-Destillat gestillt. Berichte über Regenwaldrodungen lassen nun auch immer mehr Schweden am E85 zweifeln."
Das kann nichtmal als CO2 Kreislauf gelten.
*Sind dir diese Argumente nicht peinlich?*


Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Das bringt dir aber nichts wenn du die Ladesäulen an den falschen Orten hast.


Wo willst du auf 600km hinfahren, dass du die Säulen nicht findest?


Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage wie viel fährst du durchs Land?


1200km pro Woche


Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Die meisten fahren irgendwo um 120-130km/h einige auch mal 130-150km/h schneller sind vergleichsweise selten.


Wenn ich im Auto sitze ist der Tempomat auf 130 (wenn Bahn frei)  und ich werde verdammt oft überholt.


Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Also hat 50% Pech gehabt, ok


Du weißt doch ganz genau, dass das nicht stimmt was du da schreibst.


----------



## fotoman (18. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Alternative Kraftstoffe für Autos zu verschwenden ist grotesk


Ist halt die Frage, ob man die Leute nur von Alternativen Überzeugen oder sie dazu verpflichten und ihre bisherige Freiheit massiv einschränken will. Inkl. Enteignung, wenn man seinen Verbrenner entsorgen muss. Ressourcenschonung geht anders. Das Tankstellennetz für LPG ist vorhanden, die Motoren/PKW auch (noch), die Pipelines auch. Das ganze könnte man schon seit Jahren aus überschüssigem Windstrom erzeugen und in das normale Erdgasnetz einspeisen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Schnellader und man hat eine Pause dabei


Wenn mal 80% und 30 min >= 500km bedeuten, wird es interessant. Allerdings nur zu garantntiert bezahlbaren Preisen, egal ob ich zufällig die richtige Ladekarte habe oder nicht. Ich kann heute in in Hamburg, Köln und München mit der selben EC-Karte an der Tankstele zahlen (und zwar unabhängig von der ausgebenden Bank zum selben Preis), sogar in NL oder CH wird meine EC-Karte akzeptiert. Da brauche ich keine 20 Ladekarten, umm nicht Wucherpreise bis zu ienem 1€/KWh zahlen zu müssen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Was auf die Mehrheit der Menschen NICHT zutrifft.
> Ich hab auch keinen Sprinter weil ich 2 mal im Jahr ins Möbelhaus, Baumarkt etc muss.


Tja, Du nicht. Ich habe keinen PKW, um damit 5-10km zur Arbeit zu fahren sondern um damit alle paar Wochen Mittelstrecke (also 300-650km am Stück) zu fahren. Mit Vorliebe zu Zielen, an denen es keine Ladestation gibt. Und das natürlich bei nahezu jedem beliebigem Wetter.

Den kurzstrecken-Stromer bräuchte ich allenfalls, um zur Autovermietung zu kommen oder (wenn ich ausnahmsweise mal fast nichts mitnehmen muss) zum ICE-Bahnhof, von dem aus ich bei Rückreise gerne ohne 80€ fürs Taxi zu zahlen auch dann noch nach Hause käme, wenn ich doch mal den späteren Zug nehmen muss/möchte.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wer 600km fährt wird in Deutschland oft genug an sowas vorbei kommen


Da fahre ich jetzt 5-7 Stunden und dann halt 6-20 Stunden, weil der vom Navi gefundene Schelllader leider belegt oder defekt ist oder, da ich nicht alleine auf der BAB bin, ich einen Stau umfahren muss und der nächste Schnelllader leider auf der Ausweichroute 50km zu spät kommt.

Aber es mag ja Leute geben, die gerne nachts im Regen auf einsamen BAB-Parkplätzen stehen, um alle 200km ihren Stromer nachzuladen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich wohne an der Grenze zu den Niederlanden und ja doch irgendwie halten sich die Leute gefühlt daran.


Das wird wohl so wie in der Schweiz sein. Da wird, im Gegensatz zu Deutschland, kontrolliert, Überschreitungen kostet richtig (schon sehr lange erheblich mehr wie die mickrigen Erhöhungen, die derzeit in D geplant sind). Aber in D ist ja selbst sowas triviales wie Section Control verboten.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Fast 50% der Deutschen leben im Eigenheim und dank neuer Gesetze kann man das auch in einer Eigentümergemeinschaft locker einrichten.


Das hast Du sicher schon gemacht. Anstatt mein Auto noch 10 Jahre weiter zu fahren, veschrotte ich es (sonst bringt es für die Umwelt keinen Vorteil) und kaufe mir ein neues für >50k Euro (eher >70k€, wenn ich eins will, das mit 70% Ladekapazität auch >350km weit kommt). Zusätzlich strecke ich auch noch die gesamte Investittion für den Ausbau meines TG-Platzes vor (inkl. zweitem Hausanschluss und was noch alles dazu kommt und nicht gefördert wird), weil aktuell kein anderer der aus der WEG sowas macht. Die WEG muss es nur genehmigen, sich aber nicht an den Kosten beteiligen, so lange sie nicht selber davon profitiert.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wo willst du auf 600km hinfahren, dass du die Säulen nicht findest?


Bei mir 50km südlich von München nach Bonn. Je nach Staulage 600-700km und diverseste BABs (oder Umfahrungen).

Es reicht aber auch schon, von "50km südlich von München" nach Stuttgart zur Eiswelt zu fahren (im Idealfall nur 270km). Falls da nicht mittlerweile eine Lasesäule steht, an der ich auch nach Ladung noch kostenlos 4-8h parken darf, muss ich auf der Fahrt ins Hotel laden und mir dafür ein teureres Hotel suchen, das nicht nur bis 22 oder 23 Uhr offen hat, weil die Veranstaltung bis 21 Uhr geht.

Mit dem Verbrenner ist ein Sicherheitsradius von 100km und eine "Ladezeit" von 5-10 Minuten kein Problem. Dass eine Tankstelle so belegt ist, damit ich lieber weiter fahre (oder gar weiter fahren muss, weil sie defekt ist), kommt extrem selten vor.

Die 30-40 Min Ladezeit gehen auf 80% Kapazität, macht bei 580km WLTP-Reichweite (Tesla 3 LR) also 464km WLTP-Reichweite mit 80%. Dann solte man noch mind. 10% Sicherheit zum Erreichen der nächsten Ladesäule einplanen, macht also 400km im Idelafall. Diese dürften nur mit Glück 300km mit Heizung/Licht/Scheibenwicher noch mit Klimaanlage sein, wenn ich den Tests glaube.


----------



## Sparanus (18. April 2021)

fotoman schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage, ob man die Leute nur von Alternativen Überzeugen oder sie dazu verpflichten und ihre bisherige Freiheit massiv einschränken will.


Der Markt wird das schon regeln, Verbrenner wird man nicht verbieten. Zumindest keine die schon auf der Straße sind. H Kennzeichen und gut.


fotoman schrieb:


> Inkl. Enteignung, wenn man seinen Verbrenner entsorgen muss. Ressourcenschonung geht anders.


Was werden hier für Lügen konstruiert?


fotoman schrieb:


> Das ganze könnte man schon seit Jahren aus überschüssigem Windstrom erzeugen und in das normale Erdgasnetz einspeisen.


So viel Überschuss haben wir nicht.


fotoman schrieb:


> Wenn mal 80% und 30 min >= 500km bedeuten, wird es interessant.


Gibt es schon








						Supercharger | Tesla
					

Unsere Supercharger sorgen für schnelles, bequemes Laden unterwegs. Dank unseres zuverlässigen globalen Supercharger-Netzes können Sie überall hinfahren und unterwegs schnell laden. Einfach anschließen, laden und weiterfahren.




					www.tesla.com
				





fotoman schrieb:


> Da brauche ich keine 20 Ladekarten, umm nicht Wucherpreise bis zu ienem 1€/KWh zahlen zu müssen.


Das ist ein Marktproblem und kein Technikproblem


fotoman schrieb:


> Mit Vorliebe zu Zielen, an denen es keine Ladestation gibt. Und das natürlich bei nahezu jedem beliebigem Wetter.











						Supercharger | Tesla
					

Unsere Supercharger sorgen für schnelles, bequemes Laden unterwegs. Dank unseres zuverlässigen globalen Supercharger-Netzes können Sie überall hinfahren und unterwegs schnell laden. Einfach anschließen, laden und weiterfahren.




					www.tesla.com
				



Ist nur Tesla, aber guck dir das mal an...


----------



## Mahoy (18. April 2021)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Technologiebausteine für künftige Verbrennungsmotoren | IAV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So lange der theoretisch mögliche Stand der Technik nicht auf den Straßen ist, hat er nun einmal keinen Effekt. Ich rechne - ebenso wie die Studien - ganz bewusst mit dem Ist-Zustand.

Und wenn der Ist-Zustand von Elektromobilität schon besser ist und die Möglichkeiten von Verbrennungsmotoren  gerade einmal erreichen, dass es etwas länger dauert, bis ein Elektrofahrzeug die geringere Umweltbelastung aufweist, macht es keinen Sinn darauf zu warten. Dann nimmt man gleich das Bessere.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Das gleiche hast du aber auch bei E-Autos. Batterie altert und auch die Leistung lässt durch Alterungserscheinungen nach.


Du hast die Studie doch gelesen? Nachlassende Akkuleistung und sogar ein Akkuaustausch innerhalb der Lebensdauer eines Elektrofahrzeugs wurden bereits berücksichtigt.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Themen wie Öle werden kaum Einfluss haben. Ein Teil der verbraucht wird ist zudem in der Schadstoffbetrachtung des Verbrenners mit dabei.


Warum nicht alles? - Rhetorische Frage, ganz einfach deshalb, weil es beim Ölverbrauch zu viele Unwägbarkeiten (Motorbelastung, Betriebstemperaturen, Aufwärmphasen, Abstellort etc.) gibt und das Ganze auch stark vom Pflegeverhalten des Fahrzeugbesitzers ist.

Gilt logischerweise im geringeren Maße auch für Akkus. Ein Akku bei Frost verhält sich beim Liefern und Laden anders als einer, der bei Optimaltemperaturen oder bei sommerlicher Hitze arbeitet.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den vergleich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Anbauflächen lassen sich komplett flexibel nutzen und müssen nicht durchgehend für Sprit benutzt werden.


Der Selbstversorgungsgrad bei Nahrungsmittel in Deutschland schon ewig unter 90%. Da entspricht einer Unterversorgung, wir müssen bereits jetzt Nahrungsmittel importieren. Und dann soll noch flexibel Kraftstoff für rund 66 Millionen in Deutschland zugelassene Fahrzeuge erzeugt werden?

Damals, als ich noch jung war, haben sich einige Bekannte (Auszubildende und Studenten) in Notzeiten den Sprit für ihr Auto im wahrsten vom Munde abgespart, aber das hier wäre ein deutlich ambitionierteres Unterfangen. 



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Solarkraft kann einzig für Strom genutzt werden. Außerdem sind Anbauflächen vorhanden bzw. können schnell geschaffen werden, nicht so bei Solar.


Es gibt noch genug freie Dächer und Wände, die man mit Solapaneelen zupflastern kann, aber wo - In Demeters Namen! - können denn deiner Ansicht nach hierzulande noch Anbauflächen geschaffen werden? 



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Andernfalls wären jedes Biomassekraftwerk abzulehnen da der Gesamtwirkungsgrad zu keinem Zeitpunkt mit Solar mithält.


Daher sage ich ja: Lückenfüller. Ohnehin anfallende, anderweitig nicht verwertbare Biomasse nicht als Energieträger zu verwenden, wäre Verschwendung. Aber extra dafür anzubauen ist unter hiesigen Bedingungen nicht zweckmäßig.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Und auch Wind wäre sofort abzulehnen, da auch hier der Wirkungsgrad deutlich schlechter ausfällen müsste wie Solar.


Biomasse muss man schaffen. Wind weht von allein.
Wir könnten natürlich auch alle mal zu selben Zeit kräftig in die gleiche Richtung pusten. Blowing for future, oder so. 



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Zumal es innerhalb der EU riesige Agrarflächen gibt die einzig für den Export außerhalb der EU dienen. Deutschland ist relativ klein hat viel Bevölkerung aber andere Länder haben da wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten.


Auch die EU als Ganzes importiert mehr Nahrungsmittel, als sie exportiert. Oder, ich korrigiere mich: Sie importiert mehr Nahrungsmittel_rohstoffe_, als sie exportiert. Die europäische Lebensmittelindustrie ist stark in der Verarbeitung dieser Rohstoffe und dem Verkauf verarbeiteter Produkte, nur nützt das überhaupt nichts, wenn es um freie Biomasse für die Kraftstoffherstellung geht.

Klar, wir haben die Kohle, um Biomasse zu importieren. Nur entziehen wir damit ärmeren Ländern die ohnehin schon schwache Ernährungsgrundlage und befördern obendrein noch Umweltzerstörung zur Schaffung von Anbauflächen. Die Umweltbilanz möchte ich lieber nicht sehen.



fotoman schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage, ob man die Leute nur von Alternativen Überzeugen oder sie dazu verpflichten und ihre bisherige Freiheit massiv einschränken will. Inkl. Enteignung, wenn man seinen Verbrenner entsorgen muss. Ressourcenschonung geht anders. Das Tankstellennetz für LPG ist vorhanden, die Motoren/PKW auch (noch), die Pipelines auch. Das ganze könnte man schon seit Jahren aus überschüssigem Windstrom erzeugen und in das normale Erdgasnetz einspeisen.


DAS ist im Wesentlichen der korrekte Ansatz. Ohnehin anfallende, energetisch verwertbare  Überschüsse (egal von was) müssten flexibler eingesetzt werden.

Sicherlich, Fahrzeuge mit Verbrennungsantrieben zu verschrotten, um sie auf Krampf gegen Elektrofahrzeuge zu ersetzen, kann nicht der Weg sein. Um der Wahrheit die Ehre zu geben, ist das aber auch nirgendwo geplant. Es geht immer nur darum, irgendwann keine Neuzulassungen mehr vorzunehmen, aber bereits in Gebrauch befindliche Fahrzeuge auslaufen zu lassen.

Und wer aufgrund eines guten Angebots seinen noch gut laufenden Verbrenner gegen ein Elektroauto austauscht, hätte aufgrund der selben Mentalität andernfalls überflüssigerweise den alten Verbrenner gegen einen neuen Verbrenner getauscht.


----------



## sereksim (19. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Auch die Fokussierung auf Klima ist fatal und anderes wird unter den Teppich gekehrt.


Wieso ist beim Gespräch über Mobilität der Zukunft das Berücksichtigen der Klimaauswirkungen falsch?
Was wird "unter den Teppich gekehrt"?


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mal mit etwas effektivem? Das böse Wort Konsumverzicht.


Was hat Konsum bzw Konsumverzicht mit E-Mobilität zu tun?
Konsumverzicht ist meiner Meinung nach aus zwei Gründen zu kurz gedacht, egal ob es nun um Klima, Umwelt oder Menschenrechte geht:
1. Ein Großteil der Emissionen wird von Großunternehmen emittiert, ohne dass der einzelne Konsument direkten Einfluss darauf nehmen kann. Ja, Kaufentscheidungen haben eine (begrenzte) Steuerungswirkung, aber das bezieht sich dann auch nur auf Konsumgüter, bzw andere Dinge, die regelmäßig von vielen verschiedenen Menschen gekauft werden.
2. Die Annahme, Konsumenten würden plötzlich einfach anfangen auf Dinge zu verzichten, nur weil es ja das richtige wäre, ist realitätsfern. Der Aufwand, sich bei jedem Kauf vollumfänglich über die gesamte Lieferkette und die daraus folgenden Implikationen informieren zu müssen, ist zu groß, als dass er von normalen Konsumenten regelmäßig in Kauf genommen werden würde. Selbst Unternehmen sagen ja, dass sie zum Teil nicht ihre gesamte Lieferkette überblicken und deshalb für eventuelle Verbrechen nicht haftbar sein wollen (siehe Diskussion zum Thema Lieferkettengesetz)


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Man redet über 400W Grakas und E-Mobil. Passt prima zusammen.


Nein passt nicht zusammen. 400W Grafikkarten haben genausoviel mit Autos gemeinsam wie Mikrowellen, Glühbirnen und Vibratoren.


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Ich meine, erst einmal denken bevor man Hunderte Milliarden und Aufwand in etwas steckt.


Wer steckt hunderte Millarden (Euro? Dollar?) in etwas, ohne nachzudenken?


AnthraX schrieb:


> Ach gottchen. Nochmal - ein E Auto hat alleine durch die Produktion der Akkus etwa einen „CO2 Rucksack“ von etwa 200.000 verbrenner KM auf dem Rücken. Sollte es zu benötigten Erneuerungen der Akkus kommen, ist das e Auto „dreckiger“ als jeder 30 Jahre alte Diesel...





AnthraX schrieb:


> das E Auto wird gepusht wie sonstwas





AnthraX schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach keine Notwendigkeit für diese Neuerungen. Denn sauberer ist es nunmal nicht unbedingt...


Das stimmt einfach nicht.
Eigentlich wollte ich dazu auch noch etwas schreiben, aber da hat @Mahoy ja schon alles zu gesagt.


Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist wie mit dem Fliegen. Das ist auch ein sicheres Verkehrsmittel. Stürzt das Flugzeug aber ab, sind alle an Bord tot.


...was nichts daran ändert, dass Fliegen sicher ist. Genauso verhält es sich mit Atomkraft. Atommüll ist ein Problem, außerdem ist Atomkraft im Vergleich ********************* teuer. Aber gefährlich ist die Atomkraft als solche nach heutigem Stand der Forschung einfach nicht. Ein modernes AKW ist sicher und selbst in der Vergangenheit hat Atomkraft zu vergleichsweise wenig Toden geführt, weniger als alle anderen fossilen Energiearten[1]. Da sprechen die Zahlen eine eindeutige Sprache, auch wenn es kontraintuitiv scheint.


----------



## Sparanus (19. April 2021)

sereksim schrieb:


> Aber gefährlich ist die Atomkraft als solche nach heutigem Stand der Forschung einfach nicht.


Ergänzend muss man sagen, dass es aber zur sehr langfristigen Schäden führt wenn doch was passiert.
Bin selbst kein Atomkraftgegner, aber die Argumente dagegen sind auch ohne Sicherheitsbedenken leider massiv.


----------



## sereksim (19. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ergänzend muss man sagen, dass es aber zur sehr langfristigen Schäden führt wenn doch was passiert.
> Bin selbst kein Atomkraftgegner, aber die Argumente dagegen sind auch ohne Sicherheitsbedenken leider massiv.


Ja das stimmt, radioaktive Verseuchung der Umwelt kann im schlimmsten Fall gravierende langanhaltende Schäden für Menschen und die gesamte Umwelt verursachen, was über die Anzahl der Todesopfer und die normalerweise erwartbaren Kosten und Risiken deutlich hinausgeht. Es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, insbesondere je weiter die Entwicklung voranschreitet, aber ein Restrisiko bleibt immer bestehen.


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2021)

sereksim schrieb:


> Aber gefährlich ist die Atomkraft als solche nach heutigem Stand der Forschung einfach nicht. Ein modernes AKW ist sicher und selbst in der Vergangenheit hat Atomkraft zu vergleichsweise wenig Toden geführt, weniger als alle anderen fossilen Energiearten[1]. Da sprechen die Zahlen eine eindeutige Sprache, auch wenn es kontraintuitiv scheint.


Das Problem ist, dass Atomkraftwerke von Profit orientierten Unternehmen geführt werden. Die kehren gerne mal was unter den Teppich. Und da Atomkraft auch immer ein staatliches Prestigeobjekt ist, kehrt der Staat fleißig mit.
Daher sehe ich die Sicherheit nicht wirklich als gegeben an.
Es wird nie eine sichere Methode geben, den Atommüll über Millionen von Jahren sicher zu verwahren.


----------



## Albatros1 (19. April 2021)

.


----------



## sereksim (19. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Ach ja, darauf antworte ich nicht. Das ist so einfach zu entkräften, daß ich mir die Mühe nicht machen will.
> Bitte bei Experten deiner Wahl nachschlagen.


Du stellst also irgendwelche Behauptungen in den Raum und wenn jetzt Kritik und Fragen kommen (z.B. was du mit deinen vielen vagen Andeutungen eigentlich genau meinst), flüchtest du dich in irgendwelche leeren Worthülsen.
Wenn das was ich schreibe "so einfach zu entkräften" ist, dann tu das doch bitte. Tust du das nicht, gehe ich davon aus, dass du keine Gegenargumente hast.


----------



## Albatros1 (19. April 2021)

sereksim schrieb:


> Aber


----------



## sereksim (19. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Lach, da bestreiten selbst Atomkraftexperten die für den Bau sind. Mal was von Restrisiko gehört? Du scheinst der einzige zu sein der behauptet, eine Technik sei sicher. Welche Technik ist denn sicher?
> Ein Herzschrittmacher? Raketentechnik? Ein "moderner Server"?
> Sicher ist nur, daß wohl jedes Kraftwerk strahlendes Material abgibt. In Deutschland in einigen Jaheren 1000 und mehr Zwischenfälle. Auch welche mit Materialabgang.


Sicherheit ist immer relativ, das habe ich auch nicht bestritten. Natürlich gibt es ein Restrisiko.
Ich halte aber moderne(!) Kraftwerke für so sicher, dass die Sicherheit für mich kein starkes Gegenargument ist. Und ich bin der Meinung, dass diese Einschätzung sich mit den empirischen Daten deckt.
Da gibt es deutlich stärkere Argumente und Kritikpunkte an Atomkraft, wie zum Beispiel die Lagerung des Atommülls. Wie gesagt, ich bin kein wirklicher Atomkraft-Fan. Ich bin allerdings auch kein Fan fossiler Energieträger.
Offensichtlich haben die "1000 und mehr Zwischenfälle" in Deutschland nicht zu großen Schäden geführt (korrigier mich gerne, falls ich was übersehe), die Auswirkungen von Kohlekraftwerken auf Lunge, Herz, Nervenschäden und Krebs sowie die Lebenserwartung der Menschen in der Umgebung von Kraftwerken sind da wohl  höher -> Link.


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Habe ich massenweise. Aber nach deinem Text glaube ich kaum, daß du dem folgen kannst. Habe ich auch schon öfter etwas dazu gesagt.
> Du denkst nicht weit genug.


Mal abgesehen vom ad-hominem: "du denkst nicht weit genug" ist genau die Art von vager Andeutung, die deiner Argumentation jeden Wert nimmt. Entweder du nennst richtige Argumente bzw Fakten, oder du lässt es ganz.


----------



## Mahoy (19. April 2021)

Kernkraft ist teuer, hat hohe Vor- und Nachlaufrisiken sowie politische Unwägbarkeiten und schon ein einziger größerer Vorfall hat primäre und sekundäre Auswirkungen über Jahrzehnte. Das ist es einfach nicht wert.

Sicherlich braucht man auch in Zukunft energieerzeugende Anlagen, die Lücken bei regenerativer Energieerzeugung schließen. Entscheidend ist dabei der Umfang, und selbst konventionelle Heizkraftwerke lassen sich in deutlich verringerter Anzahl  und nicht auf großmaßstäbliche Bedarfsdeckung ausgelegt umweltschonend betreiben.

Die Brückenenergieträger der Wahl ist derzeit Gas. Reichlich und vergleichsweise nah verfügbar, gut speicherbar, energiereich und immer noch deutlich sauberer als Kohle. Zudem lässt sich die Infrastruktur - langfristig gesehen - auf die Verbrennung von Wasserstoff umrüsten, den man erzeugt, wenn Elektrizität aus erneuerbaren Quellen gerade im Überfluss vorhanden ist und verbrennt, wenn dem nicht so ist.


----------



## sereksim (20. April 2021)

100% Zustimmung. Gas ist als Brückenenergieträger sicherlich erste Wahl, zumindest solange, bis irgendwann Speicherungs- und Transportmöglichkeiten von erneuerbaren Energien (z.B. durch Power to X) mögliche Versorgungslücken minimiert haben werden.
Hauptsache, wir kommen schnellstmöglich aus der Kohle raus und zu so viel erneuerbaren wie möglich. Besser als Kohle ist Gas in jedem Fall.
Zudem ist es auch deutlich flexibler und günstiger als Atomkraft. Atomkaftwerke sind nunmal abartig teuer und unflexibel in der Handhabung.


Gas aus Russland hat natürlich wieder politische Implikationen, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Sparanus (20. April 2021)

sereksim schrieb:


> Besser als Kohle ist Gas in jedem Fall.


In fast jedem


----------



## Mahoy (20. April 2021)

sereksim schrieb:


> Gas aus Russland hat natürlich wieder politische Implikationen, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


Man kann darüber ruhig reden. 

Worüber man sich zu aller erst klar sein muss: Russland ist viel stärker darauf angewiesen, Gas zu verkaufen, als Deutschland darauf angewiesen ist, zwingend von Russland zu kaufen. Wir machen das, weil es kommod und preiswert ist, aber zur Überbrückung braucht man keine Mengen, bei denen es auf jeden Cent ankommt. Den besten Abnehmer nicht zu beliefern täte Russland mehr weh, als wenn wir uns nach Alternativen umschauen müssten.

Wenn Russland aus welchen - Gründen auch immer - als Lieferant wegfallen sollte, ist Norwegen nicht weit weg. Die haben erhebliche Reserven und kaum Eigenbedarf, weil sie über 90% ihres Strombedarfs mit Wasser und Wind decken, während Gas nicht einmal 1% ausmacht.
Wenn's hart auf hart kommt, bezieht man Gas man von den USA, denn die scharren deswegen bekanntlich nicht nur mit den Hufen, sondern treten sogar, damit sie endlich dürfen.
Und wenn Deutschland schlau ist, spielt es die beiden weltweit größten Erdgasförderer gegeneinander aus.

Derzeit legt Deutschland zudem keine großen Gasreserven an, weil dafür weder eine wirtschaftliche noch energiepolitische Notwendigkeit besteht. Wir haben aber die Speicherkapazitäten, um zu kaufen, wenn's und wo's günstig ist, und Reserven aufzubauen.

Und nur wenn's ganz, ganz schlimm kommt, und dabei reden wir von einem Zusammenbruch-der-Weltordnung-schlimm, könnten wir immer noch eine Handvoll (!) neue Kohlekraftwerke in Betrieb nehmen und sind dann immer noch sauberer als mit der jetzigen Masse. Als Absicherung kann man ganz andere Heizkraftwerke bauen, als jetzt in Betrieb sind. Die sind anders dimensioniert, flexibler im Betrieb und folgen nicht unbedingt marktwirtschaftlichen Regeln, was ganz andere Betriebsmodi, Filteranlagen und Mehrfachnutzungen erlaubt. Mit den jetzigen Anlagen ist wäre das aber nicht zum machen, auch nicht mit Umrüstung. Die müssen auf jeden Fall weg.


----------



## Hoppss (20. April 2021)

Wow ... so eine politische Diskussion in diesem Forum!! Hätte ich nicht gedacht, meist mache ich mir hier ja doch nur über CPU's und GPU's Gedanken ...
Aber ... ich wohne in HH und hier können mitten im Zentrum keine Durchlauferhitzer in den Bädern eingebaut werden, weil der Stromversorger sich nicht in der Lage sieht, die Wohnungen entsprechend zu versorgen!! Also, was sind das hier für Diskussionen ...


----------



## Mahoy (20. April 2021)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Aber ... ich wohne in HH und hier können mitten im Zentrum keine Durchlauferhitzer in den Bädern eingebaut werden, weil der Stromversorger sich nicht in der Lage sieht, die Wohnungen entsprechend zu versorgen!! Also, was sind das hier für Diskussionen ...


Mir wäre neu, das ein Stromversorger für das Hausstromnetz von Mietblöcken zuständig wäre.

Und was das öffentliche Netz angeht, meine ich erst letztes Jahr gelesen zu haben, dass das uralte Umspannwerk in Hamburg Mitte bis 2023 ersetzt sein soll und in ganz Hamburg jedes Jahr rund 300 Kilometer neue Leitungen verlegt werden.

Einmal abgesehen davon sind Durchlauferhitzer kompletter Effizienz-Irrsinn und noch nicht einmal komfortabel für den Mieter, da  stromhungrig und miserabel regelbar. Für jeden Schluck Warmwasser muss der Mist anspringen und dann dauert's auch noch gefühlte Ewigkeiten, bis warmes Wasser kommt oder man erlebt eine frische Überraschung, wenn Bedarf > Durchlauf.

Wo kommt denn dein Warmwasser _jetzt_ her?


----------



## Hoppss (20. April 2021)

@Mahoy : Na ja, seit 60 Jahren gibt es hier Boiler ... so 50 Liter ... auch nicht der energetische Knaller, eher völlig daneben! Zudem benötigen sie einen Kleiderschrank vom Volumen her, in einer kleinen Wohnung auch eher entbehrlich ... es hat bereits einen Brand im Übergabepunkt vor dem Haus gegeben, aber HH sieht sich absehbar nicht in der Lage, hier etwas zu machen ... und dann noch E-Autos . ..  noch mehr von diesem Schwachsinn in 2021!! ... ich gehe mal davon aus, daß wir hier systematisch verblöden ... (besser: verblödet werden) ...


----------



## Sparanus (20. April 2021)

Hoppss schrieb:


> noch mehr von diesem Schwachsinn in 2021!! ... ich gehe mal davon aus, daß wir hier systematisch verblöden ...


Du lehnst eine Technik ab weil die Infrastruktur bei dir nicht gut ist?
Lehnt man deswegen auch Netflix ab wenn man eine schlechte Internetverbindung hat und nutzt aus Freude DVDs
oder will man lieber Netflix und eine bessere Leitung haben?


----------



## Hoppss (20. April 2021)

@Sparanus : Na ja, Leitungen wären schon nicht schlecht ... und übrigens, Alternativen gibt es in 2021 nicht!! ... jedenfalls hier ...


----------



## Sparanus (20. April 2021)

Hoppss schrieb:


> jedenfalls hier ...


Ja dann ist das dein Problem und nicht die Batterieautos selbst.


----------



## Hoppss (20. April 2021)

Nein nein, kein Problem, ich werde auch die kommenden 60 Jahre mit einem Heißwasserboiler auskommen können, nur ... wie will man dann gleichzeitig in diesem Innenstadtbereich einmal mehr als 10-20 Elektroautos aufladen? Das geht doch nur, wenn man die Kosten für eine KWh auf 2€  oder mehr erhöht! ... derzeit knapp 1€ ...


----------



## Sparanus (20. April 2021)

Hoppss schrieb:


> in diesem Innenstadtbereich einmal mehr als 10-20 Elektroautos aufladen?


10 bis 20 Elektroautos sind ggf auch nur 10 bis 20 Wasserkocher.


Hoppss schrieb:


> derzeit knapp 1€ ...


Pro kWh?
Du meinst jetzt nicht deinen normalen Stromtarif oder?


----------



## Hoppss (21. April 2021)

Nee ... ich zahle so 30 Cent/KWh privat, aber an den Ladesäulen hier geht es ab!!


----------



## Sparanus (21. April 2021)

Ja, noch. Der Markt sollte da schon was regeln.
Teurer als zu Hause wird es aber immer sein.

Daher sag ich ja, wer nicht zu Hause oder auf Arbeit laden kann (und sei es nur mit 2kW) sollte mit dem BEV noch etwas warten.

Aber das ist ja grundsätzlich kein grundsätzliches Problem, daher gibt es keine grundsätzlichen Gründe gegen BEVs.


----------



## Mahoy (21. April 2021)

Hoppss schrieb:


> @Mahoy : Na ja, seit 60 Jahren gibt es hier Boiler ... so 50 Liter ... auch nicht der energetische Knaller, eher völlig daneben!


Das liegt allerdings eher am Unwillen vieler Hauseigentümer, einen zentrale Warmwasserbereitung für alle Wohneinheiten zu installieren, weil man die Kosten dafür nicht vollumfänglich auf die Mieter umlegen kann. Aber genau das wäre energetisch und aus Mietersicht die beste Lösung.



Hoppss schrieb:


> und dann noch E-Autos . ..  noch mehr von diesem Schwachsinn in 2021!!


Interessant. Du meinst, E-Autos müssten über die altersschwache elektrische Anlage deiner Altbauwohnung geladen werden und nicht über das - siehe obigen Beitrag - im Ausbau befindliche öffentliche Netz?

Apropos, gibt es einen triftigen Grund, warum du auf die von mir erwähnte, in HH stattfindende Netzmodernisierung nicht eingegangen bist?
Du müsstest dich doch eigentlich auch schon mal gefragt haben, was es mit diesen Baustellen auf sich hat, die immer wieder mal irgendwo den Straßenverkehr (zusätzlich) behindern und bei denen so seltsame große Kabelrollen herumliegen ... Ja, was könnte das wohl sein?


----------



## -ElCritico- (21. April 2021)

Ich halte nichts von den Elektroautos aus den Gründen des Umweltschutzes. Die Baterien haben giftige Schwermetalle als feste Bestandteile, die man schwer loswird. Bei der Herstellung wird die Umgebung mit all den möglichen Chemikalien in China und Indien verseucht. Mag sein, dass viele das nicht interessiert, aber Pest (CO2 und Benzol Emissionen)  durch Cholera zu ersetzen, erachte ich nicht als zukunftsweisend.
Nach wie vor liegt mein Augenmerk auf die Wasserstofftechnologie. Sie sollte dann auch gepusht und unterstützt werden, wo es nur geht. Die Energiequelle ist wirkich sauber. Das Argument, wir brauchen Atomkraftwerke für Elektroautos, um irgendwelche theoretische Klimaziele zu erreichen, wobei alles andere den Bach heruntergehen kann, zieht bei mir nicht. Es gibt genug Ökostrom, es gibt mangelnde Bereitschaft an den Speichermöglichkeiten zu arbeiten. Nochmals, nicht die Produktion, sondern die Speicherung ist das Problem. Mir ist teurer Strom, bis das Problem gelöst wird, viel lieber, als ein Fukushima irgendwo in Europa. Wenn man grün fahren möchte, dann richtig.


----------



## Mahoy (21. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich halte nichts von den Elektroautos aus den Gründen des Umweltschutzes. Die Baterien haben giftige Schwermetalle als feste Bestandteile, die man schwer loswird. Bei der Herstellung wird die Umgebung mit all den möglichen Chemikalien in China und Indien verseucht. Mag sein, dass viele das nicht interessiert, aber Pest (CO2 und Benzol Emissionen)  durch Cholera zu ersetzen, erachte ich nicht als zukunftsweisend.


Die wesentliche Unterschiede sie diese:

Elektrofahrzeuge sind bereits jetzt ein ganzes Stück umweltschonender als Verbrenner, Produktion und Batterielebenszyklen einkalkuliert. Siehe dazu meine zuvor angegebenen Links.
Batterien _kann_ man umweltfreundlich produzieren und zu fast 100% recyceln, zudem _kann_ man die Produktion sukzessive hierher verlagern. Was hinten aus dem Auspuff kommt, kann man weder recyceln noch werden sich die Lagerstätten auf magische Weise zu uns bequemen.

Sprich, den politischen Willen vorausgesetzt, besteht bei Elektromobilität bereits für viel mehr ökologischen und volskwirtschaftlichen Verbesserungsspielraum. Die Synergieeffekte, die durch dabei angestoßene Reformen in anderen Bereichen enstehen (z.B. Schaffung neuer Arbeitsplätze in zukunftsträchtigen Branchen, die Modernisierung der Stromnetze etc., )  noch gar nicht berücksichtigt.

Grundsätzlich halte auch ich Wasserstoff auf lange Sicht auch für den besseren "beweglichen" Energieträger. Aber die Aufspaltung von Wasser ist energieintensiv und erst dann sowohl wirtschaftlich auch ökologisch sinnvoll, wenn man erneuerbare Energie im Überfluss hat. Der Ausbau erneuerbarer Energie wird aber gebremst, wenn man fossile Energieträger nicht zeitnah aus dem öffentlichen Bewusstsein herausbekommt, in dass sie in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes eingebrannt wurden. Mobilität ist ein guter Ansatzpunkt, denn damit hat der Ottonormalbürger täglich zu tun. Woher der Strom kommt, ist dagegen viel abstrakter - der soll ja nach Willen vieler NIMBYs einfach nur aus der Wand kommen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (21. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die wesentliche Unterschiede sie diese:
> 
> Elektrofahrzeuge sind bereits jetzt ein ganzes Stück umweltschonender als Verbrenner, Produktion und Batterielebenszyklen einkalkuliert. Siehe dazu meine zuvor angegebenen Links.
> Batterien _kann_ man umweltfreundlich produzieren und zu fast 100% recyceln, zudem _kann_ man die Produktion sukzessive hierher verlagern. Was hinten aus dem Auspuff kommt, kann man weder recyceln noch werden sich die Lagerstätten auf magische Weise zu uns bequemen.
> ...


Überflüssige Ökoenergie kann man unter anderem als Wasserstoff speichern (durch Elektrolyse). Damit hätte man beide Probleme gelöst. Du hast recht, dass Elektroautos und Baterien schon viel weiter sind. Wenn aber einmal eine Industrie um die falsche Perspektive gebaut wird (siehe Zulieferer und Hersteller von Verbrennern), dann ist es schwer umzusatteln. Man hätte unnötig viele Arbeitslose. Wasserstoff würde sogar die Mobilität fördern. Stelle dir vor, mehr Regen und sauberes Wasser, indem man fährt. Ein Ökotraum, den ich meinen Kindern gerne hinterlassen würde.
Bleibt nur noch, dass gegen Konzerne, die als Fettsäckefördervereine agieren, vorgegangen wird.


----------



## Sparanus (21. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass viele das nicht interessiert, aber Pest (CO2 und Benzol Emissionen) durch Cholera zu ersetzen, erachte ich nicht als zukunftsweisend.


Das eine verbraucht die Pest aber jeden Kilometer, im anderen ist die Cholera ewig lange im Benutzung. Es wird nicht verbraucht.


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Energiequelle ist wirkich sauber.


Nein, du musst mehr Erzeugungskapazität bereitstellen. Außerdem Pufferakku, die Zelle selbst etc.


----------



## -ElCritico- (21. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das eine verbraucht die Pest aber jeden Kilometer, im anderen ist die Cholera ewig lange im Benutzung. Es wird nicht verbraucht.
> 
> Nein, du musst mehr Erzeugungskapazität bereitstellen. Außerdem Pufferakku, die Zelle selbst etc.


Es mag unter den linken Brüdern üblich sein, alles und jeden zu duzen, ich bin keiner und bei Verallgemeinerungen benutzt man "man" und nicht "du" wie im Englischen.
You don't use "du" in German to explain common, impersonal relations/expressions. "Man" is the equivalent of "you" in that regard.
Zu den eigentlichen Punkten:
Das behauptet man auch vom Atommüll, ewig lange in Benutzung und keine Abgase pro Kilometer. Der hochgiftige Müll wird dann vergessen. Der muss dann irgendwann entsorgt werden, der hochgiftige, chemische Müll.

Zum Pufferakku: Ich habe lieber das nötige Übel an einem Ort in überschaubaren Mengen als Millionen Autos von Chinesen etc. mit verseuchten, billigen Baterien, die nach Benutzung irgendwo im Meer entsorgt werden.


----------



## Mahoy (21. April 2021)

Gratulation, Sparanus. Du hast mich hiermit offiziell als "linken Bruder" bei der Bundeswehr beerbt. Bitte noch heute vor Dienstschluss die Gesinnungsmeldung abgeben! 

Nebenbei bemerkt ist "du" im Deutschen für die unpersönliche Ausdrücke und Bezüge ebenso umgangssprachlich legitim wie "you" im Englischen: "One does not use 'you' to tell you one needs to use something."

Wir können uns natürlich gerne weiter über Dialekte und Regiolekte austauschen, falls das eigentliche Thema zu langweilig oder sonst irgendwie unangenehm wird ...


----------



## -ElCritico- (21. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Gratulation, Sparanus. Du hast mich hiermit offiziell als "linken Bruder" bei der Bundeswehr beerbt. Bitte noch heute vor Dienstschluss die Gesinnungsmeldung abgeben!
> 
> Nebenbei bemerkt ist "du" im Deutschen für die unpersönliche Ausdrücke und Bezüge ebenso umgangssprachlich legitim wie "you" im Englischen: "One does not use 'you' to tell you one needs to use something."


Du ist mehrdeutig, deswegen versucht man im Hochdeutch den Ausdruck zu vermeiden. You im Englischen heißt bei Verwechslung ebenfalls "Sie", deswegen unproblematisch. Und nein, die Benutzung vom unpersönlichen "du" ist in Dialekten verankert und nur in der Umgangsprache gebräuchlich. Die Linken versuchen aus irgendeinem Grund wie auch immer gezielt überall "man" durch "du" zu ersetzen (keine Ahnung warum). So erkenne ich all die "neutralen" Medien auf den ersten Blick.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Wir können uns natürlich gerne weiter über Dialekte und Regiolekte austauschen, falls das eigentliche Thema zu langweilig oder sonst irgendwie unangenehm wird ...


Ich bin auf seine Punkte eingegangen.


----------



## Mahoy (21. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Du ist mehrdeutig, deswegen versucht man im Hochdeutch den Ausdruck zu vermeiden.


Wer die deutsche Norm/-schriftsprache beherrscht, erkennt aus dem Kontext, ob direkt adressiert und geduzt wird. Verwirrung gibt es, wenn überhaupt, eher bei Nicht-Muttersprachlern.
Oder warst du jetzt ernstlich am Überlegen, ob du und wirklich nur du "die Erzeugungskapazität bereitstellen" musst? Falls nicht, dann war der Einwurf überflüssig.

Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass im Internet und auch hier im Forum die nonformale Anrede absolut gebräuchlich ist, also selbst eine Verwechslung keineswegs dramatisch wäre. In formaler Kommunikation sollte man das vermeiden, aber bei solcher bemüht sich ohnehin jeder darum, sich der Normsprache zumindest anzunähern.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Linken versuchen aus irgendeinem Grund wie auch immer gezielt überall "man" durch "du" zu ersetzen (keine Ahnung warum). So erkenne ich all die "neutralen" Medien auf den ersten Blick.


Ich bezweifle stark, dass das einer quantitativen und qualitativen Analyse der Ausrucksformen in bundesdeutschen Medien standhält, aber wenn es dir dieser subjektive Eindruck eine gewisse Sicherheit im Alltag vermittelt, möchte ich dir letztere nicht rauben.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich bin auf seine Punkte eingegangen.


Niemand hat etwas Gegenteiliges behauptet.


----------



## Sparanus (21. April 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es mag unter den linken Brüdern üblich sein, alles und jeden zu duzen, ich bin keiner und bei Verallgemeinerungen benutzt man "man" und nicht "du" wie im Englischen.


Es ist in nahezu jedem Forum üblich die anderen zu duzen.
Wir können auch anders reden, aber ob Sie damit so glücklich sind bezweifle ich.
Denn dann werde ich in dem Ton mit Ihnen reden der bei mir im Beruf üblich ist.


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Das behauptet man auch vom Atommüll, ewig lange in Benutzung und keine Abgase pro Kilometer.


In AKWs sind es Brennstäbe. Das ist quasi Treibstoff. Der strahlt.
Nicht mit Akkus zu vergleichen.


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Zum Pufferakku: Ich habe lieber das nötige Übel an einem Ort in überschaubaren Mengen als Millionen Autos von Chinesen etc. mit verseuchten, billigen Baterien, die nach Benutzung irgendwo im Meer entsorgt werden.


Ja weil die im Meer landen werden...


----------



## -ElCritico- (22. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist in nahezu jedem Forum üblich die anderen zu duzen.
> Wir können auch anders reden, aber ob Sie damit so glücklich sind bezweifle ich.
> Denn dann werde ich in dem Ton mit Ihnen reden der bei mir im Beruf üblich ist.
> 
> ...


Nein, wieder missverstanden. Ich will nicht in den öffentlichen Foren gesiezt werden, das ist doch bescheuert, sowas zu fordern sowieso nicht. Mir ging es alleine um den Gebrauch vom unpersönlichen Pronomen in der deutschen Sprache und wie es mir auf den Keks ging, dass inflationär "du" an Stelle von "man" benutzt wird. Du warst wahrschienlich der Trigger gewesen, aber meistens sind es Medien, die mich in den Zustand gebracht haben, daher Entschuldigung meinerseits. Ich bin froh, dass wenigstens bei "Der Spiegel" oder "Zeit Online" die komische Art wegfällt.


----------



## AnthraX (22. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Was unproblematisch ist, denn Stromaustausch ist nun einmal real und am Ende scheint doch immer genug da zu sein, dass keiner der daran Beteiligten Blackouts erlebt - weder im Sommer noch sonst irgendwann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Wirkungsgrad der E-Autos liegt bei bereits über 90%, das meinte ich. Daher auch kaum noch Raum für Verbesserungen. Beim Verbrenner hingegen schon, und zwar massig. Und wenn man sich da mal Gedanken macht, was Bosch ja zB beim Diesel macht, kann man auch einiges an CO2 einsparen. Der Care-Diesel von Bosch zB würde das E Auto (bzw. dessen "Co2 Argument") auf einen Schlag zunichte mache...

Und da die E Industrie künstlich gepusht wird, wird dem Care Diesel keine Freigabe erteilt. Ganz einfach. Und das sagt man auch ganz offen....

Zitat:
Hintergrund sei eine Entscheidung der Bundesregierung, zugunsten der Elektromobilität nicht auf alternative Kraftstoffe zu setzen. "Entgegen den Hoffnungen des Autozulieferers Bosch und der Kraftstoff-Industrie darf der klimafreundliche Care-Diesel auch künftig nicht an deutschen Tankstellen verkauft werden", so die Zeitung. Das Umweltbundesamt, eine Unterbehörde des Bundesumweltministeriums, begründete das der Zeitung gegenüber damit, dass mit Elektrofahrzeugen bereits Alternativen für Diesel-PKW zur Verfügung stünden.









						Medienbericht: Behörden lassen sauberen Diesel nicht zu
					

Ein aus Abfall hergestellter Biodiesel könnte die CO2-Bilanz eines Dieselmotors deutlich verbessern und wird bei Bosch in der Praxis getestet. Deutschland verhindert allerdings laut einem Medienbericht die Markteinführung.




					www.focus.de
				




 Also kommt von eurem "E Ross" herunter. All diese Probleme die die e Mobilität hat, sind beim Verbrenner nicht gegeben (FAKT!). Die Co2 Einsparnis (nach bis zu 200.000km Laufleistung...) eines e Autos wäre bei Zuallsung des Care Diesels nichtig.
Und noch viel schlimmer... Die Leuten müssten nicht mal neue Autos kaufen um die Industrie zu pushen!!

Mit Zulassung des Care Diesels würden die Zulassungszahlen der E Autos vermutlich gen Null sinken. Lediglich für kurze Drag Races wären E Autos dann noch gut. Aber nun haben die Autobauer ja schon unendliche Milliarden investiert, und da die Politik von den Firmen, natürlich insbesondere der Autoindustrie, gesteuert wird, lässt man diese Technologie von Bosch nicht zu. So einfach ist das....


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Der Wirkungsgrad der E-Autos liegt bei bereits über 90%, das meinte ich. Daher auch kaum noch Raum für Verbesserungen. Beim Verbrenner hingegen schon, und zwar massig.


Das liegt ja daran, dass die Energie für den Antrieb schon anliegt.
Die Herstellung der Energie (Kohlekraftwerk, Atomkraftwerk, Windkraft, Wasserkraft, Solarkraft) für die Akkus hat ähnliche Wirkungsgrade wie ein Verbrennungsmotor.


----------



## Mahoy (22. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Der Wirkungsgrad der E-Autos liegt bei bereits über 90%, das meinte ich. Daher auch kaum noch Raum für Verbesserungen.


Der beträchtliche Spielraum für Verbesserungen liegt bei der Erzeugung und Speicherung der elektrischen Energie, mit der man dann den Elektromotor betreibt. Die sind in den Gesamtwirkungsgrad von Elektrofahrzeugen einkalkuliert, deshalb liegt er ja deutlich niedriger als der Wirkungsgrad des reinen Elektromotors.

Der Wirkungsgrad von Kohle liegt bei bestenfalls 40% (Steinkohle in einem neueren Wärmekraftwerk), bei Braunkohle nochmal niedriger. Erdgas kommt immerhin auf 60%. Kernkraft auf 35%. Mehr geht da auch nicht; Thermodynamik und so.
Eine moderne Windkraftanlage kommt auf einen Wirkungsgrad 30%, Solaranlagen sogar nur auf 20%. Das ist erst einmal unerheblich, weil man Sonne und Wind kostenlos sind und nicht zur Neige gehen.

ABER: Durch Anlagen mit höherem Wirkungsgrad man aus weniger Fläche und mit weniger Materialeinsatz einen höheren Energieertrag generieren. Gleiches gilt für Akkus, die mit weniger raren Bestandteilen auskommen.
Deshalb besteht dort insgesamt mehr Spielraum für Verbesserungen, denn aus Verbrennungsmotoren allein sind nur noch wenige Prozent herauszuholen und man kann zwar weitere Lagerstätten fossiler Brennstoffe erschließen, diese _vielleicht_ (Mit einem dicken Fragezeichen dahinter ...) auch schonender ausbeuten, aber man kann sie nicht vermehren.



AnthraX schrieb:


> Beim Verbrenner hingegen schon, und zwar massig. Und wenn man sich da mal Gedanken macht, was Bosch ja zB beim Diesel macht, kann man auch einiges an CO2 einsparen. Der Care-Diesel von Bosch zB würde das E Auto (bzw. dessen "Co2 Argument") auf einen Schlag zunichte mache...


Siehe dazu meine obigen Antworten im ursprünglichen Thread: Aus was willst du den CareDiesel herstellen? So viel Speisefettabfälle gibt es nicht und selbst mit kompletten Fleischverzicht aller Bundesbürger (Viel Spaß dabei, das durchzusetzen ...) wird nicht genug Biomasse / Anbaufläche frei, um den Kraftstoffbedarf mit "e-fuels" zu decken.



AnthraX schrieb:


> Und da die E Industrie künstlich gepusht wird, wird dem Care Diesel keine Freigabe erteilt. Ganz einfach. Und das sagt man auch ganz offen....



Nein, siehe:



> Wobei Dr. Gackstatter einräumt, dass dieser Care-Reststoff-Diesel mengenmäßig niemals reicht, um ihn flächendeckend im Verkehr einzusetzen. Wenn man ihn aber beimischen würde, könnte man damit einen sichtbaren CO₂-Effekt in der Flotte erzielen. „Wir haben 1,3 Milliarden Pkw im Bestand weltweit. Damit auch diese Fahrzeuge einen Beitrag zum Klimaschutz leisten können, brauchen wir auf jeden Fall CO₂-neutrale synthetische Kraftstoffe.“ Das würde wiederum bedeuten: in gigantischen Mengen.
> 
> Das Umweltbundesamt (UBA) beurteilt den Reststoff-Diesel auch unabhängig von der Mengenverfügbarkeit kritisch: „*Bei paraffinischen Dieselkraftstoffen kann aufgrund der Vielfältigkeit der Ausgangsstoffe sowie der Herstellungspfade nicht sichergestellt werden, dass gegenüber fossilem Diesel eine Verbesserung in Bezug auf Nachhaltigkeit bzw. Klima- und Umweltwirkung gegeben ist.*“


(Quelle: https://www.adac.de/verkehr/tanken-kraftstoff-antrieb/benzin-und-diesel/care-diesel/)

Dass Herr Dr. Gackstatter dann auf Skandinavien verweist, wo das doch auch ginge, muss dann wohl ein Gelehrtenwitz sein. Ganz Skandinavien kommt auf etwas über 8 Millionen zugelassene Fahrzeuge, Deutschland allein hat fast *48 Millionen*. Noch einmal: Woher soll auch nur der beizumischende Kraftstoff kommen, geschweige denn ein kompletter Ersatz für fossile Kraftstoffe? - Das ist doch nur Salami-Taktik, um noch ein Weilchen länger an dem festhalten zu können, mit dem man jahrzehntelang gut verdient hat.

Bedenkt man ferner, dass ausgerechnet in Skandinavien inzwischen jedes dritte neu zugelassene Fahrzeug ein E-Auto ist, wird das "Dort geht's doch auch!"-Argument endgültig zur Farce. In Schweden liegt der Marktanteil von E-Mobilität bereits jetzt bei knapp 25 Prozent und _ab 2030 sollen dort gar keine Verbrenner mehr neu zugelassen werden_.
Aber schon klar, Skandinavien ist Vorbild für alternative Verbrenner und deren Konzept auf hiesige Verhältnisse übertragbar. Witz komm' raus, du bist umzingelt. 



AnthraX schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Hintergrund sei eine Entscheidung der Bundesregierung, zugunsten der Elektromobilität nicht auf alternative Kraftstoffe zu setzen.


"Hintergrund sei ...." - da übt beim Focus wohl mal wieder jemand den Konjunktiv. Weiter oben hast du die Aussage des UBA zu diesem Konzept im Wortlaut, der sich irgendwie ganz anders liest.



AnthraX schrieb:


> Mit Zulassung des Care Diesels würden die Zulassungszahlen der E Autos vermutlich gen Null sinken.


Ja, wie in Skandinavien (siehe obige Zahlen).


----------



## sereksim (22. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Der Wirkungsgrad der E-Autos liegt bei bereits über 90%, das meinte ich. Daher auch kaum noch Raum für Verbesserungen. Beim Verbrenner hingegen schon, und zwar massig.


Das heißt dein Argument gegen die momentan vom Wirkungsgrad *deutlich* besseren Elektroautos ist der schlechtere Wirkungsgrad der Verbrenner, weil dieser ja noch Platz für Verbesserung lassen würde?! Interessante Argumentation...



AnthraX schrieb:


> Der Care-Diesel von Bosch zB würde das E Auto (bzw. dessen "Co2 Argument") auf einen Schlag zunichte mache... [...] Und da die E Industrie künstlich gepusht wird, wird dem Care Diesel keine Freigabe erteilt.


Ich hab natürlich keine Ahnung, _wieso genau_ der c.a.r.e-Treibstoff (der übrigens *nicht* von Bosch ist) nicht zugelassen wurde, aber:

Bei C.A.R.E. handelt es sich um einen HVO-Kraftstoff gemäß EN 15940 von dem finnischen Unternehmen Neste
Bisher wird HVO dem fossilen Diesel beigemischt, genauso wie Biodiesel dem fossilen Diesel beigemischt wird. Allerdings sind die Beimischungsgrenzen beim HVO deutlich höher als beim Biodiesel -> Es kann mehr HVO beigemischt werden, als regulärer Bio-Diesel
C.A.R.E wird jetzt schon u.a. Palmöl beigemischt, weil es gar nicht genug verwendbare Speiseölabfälle gibt
Der letzte Satz ("künstlich gepusht") ist eine Unterstellung, ohne wirkliche Argumente.
Dem Care Diesel wurde nicht "keine Freigabe" erteilt, er wird nach wie vor beigemischt. Es wird lediglich nicht als einzelner separater Kraftstoff angeboten.
Es gibt Argumente, warum gehandelt wurde, wie gehandelt wurde. Diese Argumente muss man nicht teilen, aber es gibt sie:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





AnthraX schrieb:


> All diese Probleme die die e Mobilität hat, sind beim Verbrenner nicht gegeben (FAKT!)


Was für eine Aussage. Natürlich hat der Verbrenner manche Probleme nicht, die E-Autos haben, genauso wie E-Autos manche Probleme nicht haben, die Verbrenner haben.



AnthraX schrieb:


> Die Co2 Einsparnis (nach bis zu 200.000km Laufleistung...)


Eine falsche Zahl ("200.000km") wird nicht besser, nur weil man sie immer wieder wiederholt.



AnthraX schrieb:


> Mit Zulassung des Care Diesels würden die Zulassungszahlen der E Autos vermutlich gen Null sinken.


Wieviel Lebensmittelöl willst du dafür eigentlich aufwenden?



AnthraX schrieb:


> und da die Politik von den Firmen, natürlich insbesondere der Autoindustrie, gesteuert wird,


  



AnthraX schrieb:


> lässt man diese Technologie von Bosch nicht zu.


Care hat nichts mit Bosch zu tun, außer dass der Bosch-Chef ein Fan davon ist.


----------



## Mahoy (22. April 2021)

sereksim schrieb:


> Eine falsche Zahl ("200.000km") wird nicht besser, nur weil man sie immer wieder wiederholt.


Nur zur Ergänzung, damit auch die korrekten Werte wiederholt werden: Selbst das das dickste und dreckigstmöglich produzierte Elektrofahrzeug ist nach 125.000 Kilometern Fahrleistung umweltverträglicher als der sparsamste Verbrenner.

Innerhalb derselben Fahrzeugklasse ist ein nach hiesigen Standards produziertes Elektrofahrzeug ab 30.000 Kilometern Fahrleistung umweltverträglicher als ein Verbrenner.

Wohlgemerkt, beim aktuellen Strommix (ca. 46% erneuerbar). Durch höhere regenerative Erzeugeranteile verbessert sich die Umweltverträglichkeit, ohne dass am Fahrzeug selbst etwas geändert würde.


----------



## Sparanus (22. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Beim Verbrenner hingegen schon, und zwar massig.





AnthraX schrieb:


> Der Care-Diesel von Bosch zB würde das E Auto (bzw. dessen "Co2 Argument") auf einen Schlag zunichte mache...


Hatten wir schon, wo es zugelassen ist kommt der größte Teil aus Brasilien hier her geschippert.


----------



## Hoppss (22. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Apropos, gibt es einen triftigen Grund, warum du auf die von mir erwähnte, in HH stattfindende Netzmodernisierung nicht eingegangen bist?


Na ja, falls es in diesem Forum noch andere interessieren sollte:
Das Haus stammt aus den 60ern, da gab es sogar schon TV, also kein Jugendstil mit 120 Jahren und Gasleitungen in der Decke.
Und Netzmodernisierung in HH?? Das ist schon ein Widerspruch in sich ... genauso wie der Begriff "Baustellen", hier handelt es sich eher um Ruhestellen ... ich kann an zentralen Punkten jedenfalls keine nenneswerte Aktivität feststellen.
Das Problem einer völlig unzureichenden Stromversorgung (hier Winterhude) ist übrigens nicht neu, das gab es dort bereits vor über 20 Jahren ... und eine aktuelle Nachfrage der Hausverwaltung anläßlich des kürzlichen Schwelbrandes an der Übergabestelle bei HH-Energie oder wie sie jetzt heißen, lief bislang ins Leere ... vielleicht ja in weiteren 20 Jahren ... man soll ja Optimist bleiben.
Und mal ganz ehrlich zu E-Autos: Wer hier in diesm Forum möchte jetzt wirklich 50000€ ausgeben, um in 8-9 Jahren 2 Tonnen Sondermüll vor der Tür zu haben, den aufgrund der schwächelnden Akkus niemand (hier) mehr haben will, so reich können die Teilnehmer hier alle doch nicht sein ... mal abgesehen davon, daß eine banale Tour HH-Berlin schon jetzt ein Abenteuer damit darstellt ... vom Rückweg ganz zu schweigen.
PS: An eine ins Auge gefaßte Installation von Ladesäulen auf den dort vorhandenen KFZ-Stellplätzen ist selbstredend überhaupt nicht zu denken, kein Wunder, wenn es noch nicht einmal für Durchlauferhitzer für Warmwasser reicht ...


----------



## Sparanus (22. April 2021)

Berlin-HH
Das war schon zur Nazi Zeit eine perfekte Strecke für ne Bahnfahrt wenn man da pendeln musste.
Heute nicht ganz so schnell ausgebaut wie es sein könnte, aber schnell genug.


----------



## Hoppss (22. April 2021)

@Sparanus : Na, dann mal los mit einem Clubsessel und einem Bilderrahmen an der Hand


----------



## Mahoy (22. April 2021)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Na ja, falls es in diesem Forum noch andere interessieren sollte:
> Das Haus stammt aus den 60ern, da gab es sogar schon TV, also kein Jugendstil mit 120 Jahren und Gasleitungen in der Decke.


Dennoch hat das Hausnetz nichts mit dem Stromversorger zu tun, sondern mit dem Hauseigentümer. Der (physische) Netzbetreiber führt lediglich eine Leitung hin.
Führt er eine Leitung hin? - Anzunehmenderweise ja, sonst hättest du ja keinen Strom.



Hoppss schrieb:


> Und Netzmodernisierung in HH?? Das ist schon ein Widerspruch in sich ... genauso wie der Begriff "Baustellen", hier handelt es sich eher um Ruhestellen ... ich kann an zentralen Punkten jedenfalls keine nenneswerte Aktivität feststellen.


Ich bin ja nicht so oft in Hamburg, aber wenn ich mich da durchquäle, wurde da auch gewerkelt.

(Das liegt vermutlich an mir; die Leute fangen immer an zu arbeiten, wenn ich irgendwo auftauche. )



Hoppss schrieb:


> eine aktuelle Nachfrage der Hausverwaltung anläßlich des kürzlichen Schwelbrandes an der Übergabestelle bei HH-Energie oder wie sie jetzt heißen, lief bislang ins Leere ...


Das könnte damit zusammenhängen, dass die Wartung der Übergabestelle Sache des Hauseigentümers ist. Der Netzbetreiber pappt nach Abnahme 'ne Plombe dran, wobei selbst das häufig von den ausführenden Installateuren direkt erledigt wird.



Hoppss schrieb:


> Und mal ganz ehrlich zu E-Autos: Wer hier in diesm Forum möchte jetzt wirklich 50000€ ausgeben,


Das Model 3 von Tesla kostet nur 40.000 Euro, wovon noch knapp ein Viertel durch den Umweltbonus abgedeckt wird. In dem Kaufpreis sind zudem Features und Serviceleistungen inbegriffen, die man in der Preisklasse nicht findet und für die man sonst zusätzlich in die Tasche greifen muss.

Und in dem Maße, in dem auch größere Hersteller einsteigen, werden die Preise zwangsläufig sinken.



Hoppss schrieb:


> um in 8-9 Jahren 2 Tonnen Sondermüll vor der Tür zu haben, den aufgrund der schwächelnden Akkus niemand (hier) mehr haben will, so reich können die Teilnehmer hier alle doch nicht sein ...


Neuere Akkus halten statt der 1000 Ladezyklen, mit denen ursprünglich gerechnet wurde, 3000 Ladezyklen durch. Rechne selbst. 



Hoppss schrieb:


> mal abgesehen davon, daß eine banale Tour HH-Berlin schon jetzt ein Abenteuer damit darstellt ... vom Rückweg ganz zu schweigen.


Also nicht ganz 300 Kilometer für die einfache Strecke. Gar kein Problem, wenn man nicht gerade einen Stadthüpfer gekauft hat. Das bereits oben genannte Model 3 von Tesla hat selbst in der Standardausführung eine Reichweite von 430 Kilometern.

Und da man nicht nach Berlin fährt, um gleich wieder zurückzufahren, hat man auch Zeit zum Nachladen. In Berlin gibt es rund 20 Supercharger, dazu etliche ebenfalls kompatible Ladesäulen anderer Anbieter.



Hoppss schrieb:


> PS: An eine ins Auge gefaßte Installation von Ladesäulen auf den dort vorhandenen KFZ-Stellplätzen ist selbstredend überhaupt nicht zu denken, kein Wunder, wenn es noch nicht einmal für Durchlauferhitzer für Warmwasser reicht ...


Was, wie schon gesagt, zwei paar Schuhe sind. Die Ladesäule hängt am öffentlichen Netz, der Durchlauferhitzer ist _hinter_ dem Übergabepunkt angeschlossen. Was dahinter passiert - oder eben nicht passiert - geht den Netzbetreiber nichts an.

Nicht, dass man als Hausbesitzer nicht tatsächlich gelegentlich Grund hätte, sich über örtliche Betreiber zu ärgern; ich kann davon auch ein Lied singen. Aber ebenso oft wälzen Hauseigentümer ihren Modernisierungsunwillen gegenüber uninformierten Mietern auf den Netzbetreiber ab.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2021)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Und mal ganz ehrlich zu E-Autos: Wer hier in diesm Forum möchte jetzt wirklich 50000€ ausgeben,


Ich hab einen Renault Zoe, der deutlich günstiger war.


----------



## Hoppss (22. April 2021)

@Mahoy : Vorab, erstmal Dank für die strukturierte Anwort!


Mahoy schrieb:


> Dennoch hat das Hausnetz nichts mit dem Stromversorger zu tun, sondern mit dem Hauseigentümer. Der (physische) Netzbetreiber führt lediglich eine Leitung hin.
> Führt er eine Leitung hin? - Anzunehmenderweise ja, sonst hättest du ja keinen Strom.


Hier handelt es sich um ein offensichtliches Mißverständnis: Wenn der Stromversorger nicht in der Lage ist zu liefern oder, s.o., eine ausreichende Leitung bis vor die Tür zu legen, weil er keine Leistung bereitstellen kann, ist das für die Bewohner ganz schlecht ... und nicht das Problem der Hauseigentümer (es ist übrigens meine Wohnung ... die o.a. Vermieterthematik paßt eher nicht). 
Der Versorger ist überfordert, und das seit mehr als 20 Jahren! ... und noch auf absehbare Zeit!! (keinerlei Zusagen für die überschaubare Zukunft)
Hier prüft nach dem Schwelbrand unsere Hausverwaltung jetzt Regressansprüche, aber ... siehe DSL-Internetversorgung in diesem Land. Nur, über das Unvermögen hier in einer Großstadt die Bewohner adäquat mit Strom zu versorgen, wird (noch) wenig gesprochen ... stattdessen wird über E-Autos geschwafelt (siehe nicht mögliche Ladesäulen auf meinem Grundstück).

Ok ... E-Autos dann für 40000€ in 8-9 Jahren als reinen Sondermüll!! Schau doch mal in US-Seiten, was da jetzt mit nicht wirklich alten TESLAS los ist, die nicht mehr 50% Akkuleistung auf dem Display zeigen ... und das soll jetzt anders sein ... oder in 10 Jahren werden?
Mein neues Smartphone sagt mir ganz aktuell, daß meine alten Nokias deutlich besser in der Akkuleistung waren!


----------



## Sparanus (22. April 2021)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Na, dann mal los mit einem Clubsessel und einem Bilderrahmen an der Hand


Ach sowas schon wieder...
Machst du das 6 bis 7 mal im Jahr? 

Es gibt Leute die haben so viele Sprinter, die vermieten die sogar.


----------



## Albatros1 (22. April 2021)

Norwegen: Problemfall E-Auto
					

Im Land der Fjorde sind Elektrofahrzeuge fast zu erfolgreich: Sie sorgen für geringere Maut- und Fähreinnahmen, die den Ausbau der Infrastruktur gefährden.




					www.heise.de


----------



## Hoppss (22. April 2021)

@Sparanus :  nein, erfreulicherweise eher 2-3 mal ... eben Kinder ...


----------



## keinnick (22. April 2021)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Der Versorger ist überfordert, und das seit mehr als 20 Jahren! ... und noch auf absehbare Zeit!! (keinerlei Zusagen für die überschaubare Zukunft)
> Hier prüft nach dem Schwelbrand unsere Hausverwaltung jetzt Regressansprüche,


Was hat der Netzbetreiber/Versorger denn mit einem Schwelbrand in Eurem Haus zu tun?


----------



## Sparanus (22. April 2021)

Hoppss schrieb:


> @Sparanus :  nein, erfreulicherweise eher 2-3 mal ... eben Kinder ...


Mehr Kontext bitte, warum musst du jetzt wegen Kindern nen Sessel zwischen Berlin und HH kutschieren?


----------



## Hoppss (22. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Norwegen: Problemfall E-Auto
> 
> 
> Im Land der Fjorde sind Elektrofahrzeuge fast zu erfolgreich: Sie sorgen für geringere Maut- und Fähreinnahmen, die den Ausbau der Infrastruktur gefährden.
> ...


Ja ... Oslo wurde auch dadurch bekannt, daß die Infrastruktur zum Aufladen der E-Autos durch die Menge zusammenbrach und sie sich die Reifen dort plattstanden ... genial!!
Fast so wie unsere Politiker, die vor einigen Jahren feststellen mußten, daß für unsere Propeller im Norden gar keine Leitungen vorhanden sind, um den Strom nach Süden zu transportieren ...
Leider bezahlen wir diesen Schwachsinn momentan mit mehr als 30 Cent pro KWh ...


----------



## Mahoy (22. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Renault Zoe, der deutlich günstiger war.


Und mit dem du notfalls bei ökonomischer Fahrweise auch von HH nach B kommst, obwohl die Technik schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel hat. Es sei denn, du hast damals die Ausführung mit 20-kWh-Akku (?) gekauft.



Hoppss schrieb:


> Hier handelt es sich um ein offensichtliches Mißverständnis: Wenn der Stromversorger nicht in der Lage ist zu liefern oder, s.o., eine ausreichende Leitung bis vor die Tür zu legen, weil er keine Leistung bereitstellen kann, ist das für die Bewohner ganz schlecht ...


Wie viel kann der Versorger bei euch genau ins Haus führen? Und wie viel bräuchtet ihr?



Hoppss schrieb:


> Ok ... E-Autos dann für 40000€ in 8-9 Jahren als reinen Sondermüll!!


Eher so ziemlich alles _außer_ Sondermüll:








						Elektroauto-Akkus: So funktioniert das Recycling
					

Je nach Zeit und Nutzungsintensität verlieren Lithium-Ionen-Akkus Kapazität. Wertlos sind sie dann aber noch lange nicht. Und auch im Second-Life-Einsatz können sie noch viele Jahre ihren Dienst tun




					www.adac.de
				






Hoppss schrieb:


> Schau doch mal in US-Seiten, was da jetzt mit nicht wirklich alten TESLAS los ist, die nicht mehr 50% Akkuleistung auf dem Display zeigen ... und das soll jetzt anders sein ... oder in 10 Jahren werden?
> Mein neues Smartphone sagt mir ganz aktuell, daß meine alten Nokias deutlich besser in der Akkuleistung waren!


Wie schon geschrieben, du bist nicht auf aktuellem Stand:








						Elon Musk: Tesla Model 3 für Langlebigkeit ausgelegt, Batterie hält bis zu 800.000 km und kann dann getauscht werden
					

Karosserie- und Antriebseinheit des Model 3 sollen bis zu 1,6 Millionen Kilometer "überleben" können, die Batterie bis zu 800.000 km. Durch entsprechende Ersatzmodule kann diese dann wieder fit gemacht werden.




					www.elektroauto-news.net


----------



## Hoppss (22. April 2021)

@Sparanus : War nur ein Beispiel, ich könnte auch andere Sachen anführen, aber konkret, von der Oma, genau wie das Bild ... die lieben Kleinen fahren mit der Bahn!


----------



## Albatros1 (22. April 2021)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Ja ...


----------



## Hoppss (22. April 2021)

Zum Thema eines "günstigen" Zoe: Ein alter Freund von mir fährt ihn, ... seine Frau nicht mehr, seit sie wiederholt liegen blieb. Nicht HH-Berlin, sondern HH-Süd ins Zentrum. Noch Fragen?


Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben, du bist nicht auf aktuellem Stand:


Ja, ich rede ja auch nur von der Gegenwart! Vielleicht gibt es in einigen Jahrzehnten tatsächlich Akkus, die einen Quantensprung hinlegen werden, aber jetzt ... eher  nicht ...
Ich bin nach Corona wirklich gespannt, was er mit seiner alten Möhre dann macht!


Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie viel kann der Versorger bei euch genau ins Haus führen? Und wie viel bräuchtet ihr?


Weiß ich nicht! Auf jeden Fall seit Jahrzehnten zu wenig, geschätzt werden so 50% mehr als 1965 ... eigentlich ärmlich, wir sind hier nicht in Wagadugu und im Jahr 2021 ...


----------



## Hoppss (22. April 2021)

Hey ... an alle, die hier bislang mit diskutiert haben oder zufällig hereingerutscht sind!
Vielen Dank für eure Aufmerksamkeit.
Aber, könnte es nicht sein, daß wir uns hier nur über eine winzige Facette unterhalten?
Corona macht es ja nun mal möglich, auch länger in derartigen Foren zu diskutieren.
Ich vermute mal, neben Technikaffinität kommen wir hier über CO2 und den immer vorhandenen Klimawandel in Bereiche, in denen nicht nur Sachverhalte und Wissen, sondern v.a. Meinungen als Argumente angeführt werden.
Also, um klar zu polarisieren: Ich werde mir in den kommenden 5-10 Jahren bestimmt kein E-Mobil zulegen, es sei denn, unsere Politiker greifen substantiell in unsere Rechte auf dem Sektor ein!


----------



## Sparanus (22. April 2021)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Also, um klar zu polarisieren: Ich werde mir in den kommenden 5-10 Jahren bestimmt kein E-Mobil zulegen, es sei denn, unsere Politiker greifen substantiell in unsere Rechte auf dem Sektor ein!


Wobei die örtliche Ladeproblematik der einzige richtige Grund ist...


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und mit dem du notfalls bei ökonomischer Fahrweise auch von HH nach B kommst, obwohl die Technik schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel hat. Es sei denn, du hast damals die Ausführung mit 20-kWh-Akku (?) gekauft.


20 kWh Akku? Das muss der Zoe der ersten Generation sein.
Ich hab die zweite Generation, letztes Jahr gekauft mit 52 kWh.
Bei 100km/h maximal kommst du schon über 300km weit. einzig die Schnellladefähigkeit ist begrenzt. 50 kW am Schnelllader sind schon gut. Aber für Langstrecke ist das Auto auch nicht gebaut.


----------



## Albatros1 (22. April 2021)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Hey ... an alle, die hier bislang mit diskutiert haben oder zufällig hereingerutscht sind!


----------



## Hoppss (22. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wobei die örtliche Ladeproblematik der einzige richtige Grund ist...


Nee, nicht nur das,  ... ich möchte in 8-9 Jahren auch nicht 2 t Sondermüll (s.o.) vor der Tür stehen haben ... die Zukunft mag vielleicht ja noch so toll werden ... aber jetzt??


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Auto nachts laden, geht doch. Mit Solar und Wind. Nachts weht immer Wind wie man weiß.


... dazu braucht man "intelligente Stromzähler" ... soll in Japan ja angeblich funktionieren, nur, vor einigen Wochen hat ein Oberverwaltungsgericht in diesem Land den Zwangseinbau abgelehnt: Wegen offensichtlicher Dummheit dieser Geräte ...  ... irgendwie doch genial!!!


keinnick schrieb:


> Was hat der Netzbetreiber/Versorger denn mit einem Schwelbrand in Eurem Haus zu tun?


Hatte ich oben schon mal ansatzweise erläutert: Der Versorger kann z.B. 0,5 MWh geordnet liefern, das Haus zieht aber 0,6 ... bevor es zu einem Ausfall kommt, schmort der Übergabepunkt durch ... die Sicherung war wohl zu träge ...


----------



## Sparanus (22. April 2021)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Nee, nicht nur das, ... ich möchte in 8-9 Jahren auch nicht 2 t Sondermüll (s.o.) vor der Tür stehen haben ... die Zukunft mag vielleicht ja noch so toll werden ... aber jetzt??


Also sind dir 6l Giftiger Treibstoff auf 100km lieber? Ok
6l die du auch nicht mehr, ohne erheblichen Aufwand, wieder binden kannst? Ok

Solange du überhaupt ein Auto besitzt ist diese Argumentation unbrauchbar für die persönliche Abwägung.


----------



## Albatros1 (22. April 2021)

ist......


----------



## Sparanus (22. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Man könnte für die Entsorgung alter E-Mobile ja in 10 Jahren 800 Euro Gebühr einführen.


Machen wir und gleichzeitig führen wir eine richtige CO2 Steuer ein, wir wollen ja konsequent sein.


----------



## Hoppss (22. April 2021)

... mmm ... also besser dann real 12L umgerechnet durch unsere Energieerzeugung mit Öl, Gas und Kohle bei E-Mobilen? Wir haben keine Atomkraft mehr, Wasser ist überschaubar und Wind?? Bezahlen wir nur, geliefert wird kaum was. 
Mit einem E-Mobil ist es wie mit dem Smartphone, 100 W verbraucht, 85 W im Akku und letztlich nutzbar vielleicht 60 W ...? Auch nur wenn man schnell ist, ansonsten deutlich weniger ... 6 Liter wären alternativ schon genial wenig im Vergleich zu dieser 120 Jahre alten Technik (früher wurden bei der Bahn Koffer damit transportiert).


----------



## Albatros1 (22. April 2021)

h


----------



## Hoppss (22. April 2021)

E-Mobile könnten tatsächlich für eine Entschleunigung in unserer hektischen Gesellschaft sorgen.
HH-Berlin mit 1-2 Ladestopps! Eine Tagestour in Zukunft!!


----------



## Albatros1 (22. April 2021)

Hoppss schrieb:


> ... mmm ... also besser dann real 12L umgerechnet durch unsere Energieerzeugung mit Öl, Gas und Kohle bei E-Mobilen? Wir haben keine Atomkraft mehr, Wasser ist überschaubar und Wind?? Bezahlen wir nur, geliefert wird kaum was.
> Mit einem E-Mobil ist es wie mit dem Smartphone, 100 W verbraucht, 85 W im Akku und letztlich nutzbar vielleicht 60 W ...? Auch nur wenn man schnell ist, ansonsten deutlich weniger ... 6 Liter wären alternativ schon genial wenig im Vergleich zu dieser 120 Jahre alten Technik (früher wurden bei der Bahn Koffer damit transportiert).


----------



## Hoppss (22. April 2021)

@Albatros1 : Habe dazu tatsächlich ein tolles Foto aus den USA ... möchte ich in dieser Runde allerdings nicht unterbringen ...  ...


----------



## Albatros1 (22. April 2021)

...
Schade.......


----------



## Hoppss (22. April 2021)

Einen doppelten Daumen für all diejenigen, die sich auf das Abenteuer E-Mobil eingelassen haben!
Aber ehrlich: Die Top 1000 in Berlin, ich meine unsere Politiker, sollten zwingend verpflichtet werden, als Vorbilder nur noch elektrisch in der Gegend herum zu kutschieren!! Das wäre mal was. Und, wahrscheinlich würde für den Rest der Bevölkerung auch was abfallen ...


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Schade.......


Als Beschreibung und Entschädigung: Eine einsame Ladesäule in der Einöde des mittleren Westens ... mit angeschlossenem Dieselgenerator!! ...   ...


----------



## Albatros1 (22. April 2021)

.


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2021)

Ich hab noch keine Lademöglichkeit zu Hause -- abgesehen von der normalen steckdose.
Der Plan ist, dass wir uns eine solaranlage anschaffen. Das Dach ist groß genug. Die Solaranlage lädt dann ein Akkupack auf -- vielleicht ein recyceltes von einem Elektroauto -- und davon kann man dann das Elektroauto aufladen.
So kann man immer nach Bedarf laden und muss nicht warten, bis die Sonne scheint.


----------



## AnthraX (23. April 2021)

sereksim schrieb:


> Das heißt dein Argument gegen die momentan vom Wirkungsgrad *deutlich* besseren Elektroautos ist der schlechtere Wirkungsgrad der Verbrenner, weil dieser ja noch Platz für Verbesserung lassen würde?! Interessante Argumentation...
> 
> 
> Ich hab natürlich keine Ahnung, _wieso genau_ der c.a.r.e-Treibstoff (der übrigens *nicht* von Bosch ist) nicht zugelassen wurde, aber:
> ...


Oh ok...

Natürlich ist Potential für Verbesserungen ein Argument. Also wenn dies für Zukunftsplanungen bei dir kein Argument ist, ist hier lediglich DEINE Denkweise interessant.

dann mal raus mit der Sprache. Welche Probleme haben denn E Autos nicht, welche ein Verbrennner hat ?

Welche falsche Zahl ? 200.000km CO2 Rucksack ist das letzte, was ich jemals aus einem wissenschaftler-Mund darüber gehört habe. Zahlen wie 30.000km sind absurd, wenn man alleine bedenkt, wie Kobalt gewonnen wird, Akkus produziert werden und dann hier rüber kommen... Sorry, das ist eine absolute Fabelzahl.

Ich dachte, BOSCH steckte bei der "Erfindung" bzw. Produktion des CARE Diesels tiefer drin. Ist nicht der Fall, mein Fehler. Äbndert jedoch nichts an den anderen Tatsachen.

So vielo übrigens zu Industrien und der Politik:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7PQO-CU1OUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bevor du also irgendwelche Smileys abfeuerst und mir damit anscheinend unterstellen willst, krude theorien zu veröffentlichen, informiere dich.
Also wenn du denkst, dass die Politik "frei" handeln kann ohne Einflussnahme der Industrien und Lobbyverbände, dann tust du mir wirklich ziemich leid.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Der beträchtliche Spielraum für Verbesserungen liegt bei der Erzeugung und Speicherung der elektrischen Energie, mit der man dann den Elektromotor betreibt. Die sind in den Gesamtwirkungsgrad von Elektrofahrzeugen einkalkuliert, deshalb liegt er ja deutlich niedriger als der Wirkungsgrad des reinen Elektromotors.
> 
> Der Wirkungsgrad von Kohle liegt bei bestenfalls 40% (Steinkohle in einem neueren Wärmekraftwerk), bei Braunkohle nochmal niedriger. Erdgas kommt immerhin auf 60%. Kernkraft auf 35%. Mehr geht da auch nicht; Thermodynamik und so.
> Eine moderne Windkraftanlage kommt auf einen Wirkungsgrad 30%, Solaranlagen sogar nur auf 20%. Das ist erst einmal unerheblich, weil man Sonne und Wind kostenlos sind und nicht zur Neige gehen.
> ...


Natürlich werden e Auto Zulassungszahlen künstlich gepusht, wenn eben NUR für eAutos horrende Prämien und Preisnachlässe ausgeschüttet werden. 
Das braucht man doch gar nicht zu verneinen. Es heißt ja nicht umsonst "Förderung", denn es "fördert" halt den Absatz von e Autos. Und dieser ist halt trotzdem noch lächerlich gering. Weshalb, das wurde schon mehrfach argumentiert.









						Niederlande im Januar: Horrorzulassungszahlen bei Elektroautos - e-engine - Alles rund um E-Mobilität
					

Nach einem grandiosen Dezember folgt der tiefe Fall: nicht einmal 900 Elektroautos wurden im Januar 2021 in den Niederlanden zugelassen.




					e-engine.de
				












						Tesla: Zulassungen in Norwegen und Niederlanden brechen ein
					

Zufriedenstellende Geschäftszahlen, ein in die Höhe schießender Aktienkurs und Kritiker, die, sofern sie Tesla-Aktien geshortet hatten, mitunter viel Geld verloren: Tesla-Chef Elon Musk hatte zuletzt einen echten Run. Doch diese Zahlen dürften dem Unternehmer…




					www.manager-magazin.de
				




Zitat:"In den Niederlanden dagegen sei Ende 2019 ein Steuerbonus weggefallen, der in der Vergangenheit die Verkäufe von Elektroautos offenbar gepusht hatte. Einen vergleichbaren Effekt hatte es auch schon in anderen Märkten nach dem Wegfall von Steuervorteilen für Elektroautos gegeben, beispielsweise in den USA."

Also nochmal, NATÜRLICH werden E Autos mit solchen Steuervorteilen und Prämien gepusht!


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab noch keine Lademöglichkeit zu Hause -- abgesehen von der normalen steckdose.
> Der Plan ist, dass wir uns eine solaranlage anschaffen. Das Dach ist groß genug. Die Solaranlage lädt dann ein Akkupack auf -- vielleicht ein recyceltes von einem Elektroauto -- und davon kann man dann das Elektroauto aufladen.
> So kann man immer nach Bedarf laden und muss nicht warten, bis die Sonne scheint.


Das recyclen der Akkus von gebrauchen / alten / kaputten e Autos für Heimspeicher ist in der Tat eine gute Idee, um einem dieser großen Probleme bei E Autos erstmal auch etwas abzugewinnen. Jedoch ist dies irgendwann auch nicht mehr möglich. Am Ende steht da immer die Frage wie bei "Atommüll" (wobei ich hier nicht Akkus mit Brennstäben gleichsetze, falls das jemand hineininterpretieren will): Wohin damit ? Denn Bei LithiumAkkus, und das auch noch in dieser unfassbaren Menge, wird es früher oder später zu riesigen Müllbergen in Afrika kommen wo alles in das Erdreich "suppt". Und dann wird's richtig lusig mit der "umfreundlichkeit".

Das ist übrgens auch eines meiner größten Bedenken. Und niemand kann mir bis heute Schlüssig sagen, wo all die alten Akkus und deren Abfallstoffe hin sollen. Einen Teil davon kann man verwerten klar, aber es wird schlicht zu viel.


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Denn Bei LithiumAkkus, und das auch noch in dieser unfassbaren Menge, wird es früher oder später zu riesigen Müllbergen in Afrika kommen wo alles in das Erdreich "suppt". Und dann wird's richtig lusig mit der "umfreundlichkeit".


Ich gehe schlicht davon aus, dass es auch Alternativen geben wird. Salzwasserakkus sind ja gerade der trend der fofschung. aktuell haben sie eine geringere Energiedichte als Lithium Ion, aber als Stand Akku für zu Hause wäre das vertretbar.
Und bei Salzwasserakkus braucht es weder Lithium, oder Kobalt oder sonst was. Da bin ich sehr neugierig, was so in den nächsten Jahren kommt.


----------



## AnthraX (23. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wobei die örtliche Ladeproblematik der einzige richtige Grund ist...


Weitere Gründe wurden schon mehrfach erörtert.... LadeDAUER zB. wenn ich in den Urlaub fahre hocke ich mich nicht minimum ne Stunde (Falls die Säule überhaupt frei ist, sonst vielleicht noch X Stunden warten) irgendwohin und warte, dass mein Akku wieder voll ist. Selbst wenn ne schlange an der Tanke ist, warte ich wohl maximal 5-10 Minuten und habe wieder hunderte KM Reichweite.

Zumal mein aktueller Stand ist, wenn sich da etwas geändert hat bitte korrigieren, dass das Schnellladen dem Akku bzw. dessen Kapazität schadet. Dass Lithiumakkus verschleißen, ist ja eh klar, ist einfach der Technik geschuldet, aber bei "Powercharging" soll dies ja quasi direkt passieren, selbst bei einem Neuwagen. Wie gesagt, wenn dies bereits nicht mehr der Fall ist, gerne korrigieren.









						Schonendes Schnellladen: auf die Technik kommt’s an - e-engine - Alles rund um E-Mobilität
					

Schonendes Schnellladen bei Elektroautos ist möglich. Forscher der UCLA haben einen Schnelllade-Algorithmus entwickelt, der gesünder für die Batterie ist.




					e-engine.de
				




"Schnellladen zerstört die Batterie schneller

Allgemein bekannt ist die Tatsache, dass ständiges Schnellladen die Batterielebensdauer empfindlich beeinflusst. Durch die hohen Ströme steigt die Temperatur im Innern der Zellen an, und gleichzeitig erhöht sich über mehrere Zyklen auch der Innenwiderstand. Beides ist Gift für die Batterie, bzw. den Ladeaufwand. Es entsteht eine hohe Degradation vor allem durch Zersetzung der Kathodenmaterialien und Zerstörung der Membranen durch Kristallisation. Die sich bildenden Kristalle durchschlagen irgendwann die Membranen und zerstören so die Batterien endgültig. *Jetzt haben Forscher der Universität von Kalifornien (UCLA)* das Phänomen weiter untersucht und eine Lösung erarbeitet.
"



Und natürlich hängen die meisten Probleme mit dem Laden zusammen ist doch klar.

Wenn wir schon bei Urlaub sind - auch da muss ich mich informieren - kann man da überhaupt laden ? Da habe ich einfach gar keinen Bock zu. Ich arbeite hart und habe n kleinen Sohn. Bevor ich Stunden damit verbringe zu erörtern wo ich meinen Rasierer laden kann, lasse ich es einfach. Tanken kann ich quasi "überall".  Ich könnte mir sogar noch Treibstoffreserven mitnehmen. Das geht beim e Auto auch nicht ? Oder fährt man dann eine ein meter Große powerbank spazieren ? 


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich gehe schlicht davon aus, dass es auch Alternativen geben wird. Salzwasserakkus sind ja gerade der trend der fofschung. aktuell haben sie eine geringere Energiedichte als Lithium Ion, aber als Stand Akku für zu Hause wäre das vertretbar.
> Und bei Salzwasserakkus braucht es weder Lithium, oder Kobalt oder sonst was. Da bin ich sehr neugierig, was so in den nächsten Jahren kommt.


Das wäre in der Tat interessant. Aber natürich auch nur unter der Annahme, dass das irgendwann mal in die Karren kommt. Ansonsten stellt sich da halt WIEDER die Frage: Wohin mit den Akkus ?
Da muss ich aber auch der Industrie einen Vorwurf machen. Man pusht die Autos, ohne dafür eine Lösung parat zu haben. Ein Kollege sagt immer "Da muss man sich doch vorher mal Gedanken drüber machen!"
Es ist ja nicht so, dass wir auf Teufel komm raus nun die Verbrenner loswerden müssen. Man hätte sich da in der Tat vorher Gedanken über Lösungen machen können. Aber da ist der Westen, eher Europa, aber auch schmerzfrei. Die Berge werden ja nicht bei uns entstehen und die Batteriesäure auch nicht in unser Grundwasser suppen.

Es reicht, wenn man mal "Autobatterie Afrika" googelt. Und da geht es in der Regel um die "normalen" Batterien die auch noch in jedem Verbrenner stecken. Da kann man nur erahnen, wenn man sich solche Berichte anschaut, was durch die e Autos nun auf uns zukommt.

Wo kommen überhaupt die ganzen "alten" E Autos hin ? In Russland oder Afrika kann damit ja keiner fahren....
Da erinnere ich mich an das Audi Zentrum, wo ich unseren Golf V in Zahlung gab...
"Geht die Klima, geht er nach Afrika, funktioniert nur die Heizung, ab nach Russland"

Was passiert mit den Akkus von E Autos, die mit 20.000km einen harten Crash hatten ?

Ich meine es gibt hier hunderte Kommentare in allein diesem Thread... Wieso kann mir diese Fragen keiner beantworten ? Vermutlich weil es keine Antwort gibt. Und "Gebäudespeicher" sind da halt leider einfach keine Lösung für den großen Stil. Und selbst aus dem Gebäudespeicher müssen die Akkus mal weichen.

Salzwasserakkus... da werd ich mir mal ne Doku anschauen


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Oder fährt man dann eine ein meter Große powerbank spazieren ?


Wenn dein Smartphone Reverse Wireless Charging beherrscht, kannst du so dein Auto wieder aufladen. 


AnthraX schrieb:


> Da muss ich aber auch der Industrie einen Vorwurf machen. Man pusht die Autos, ohne dafür eine Lösung parat zu haben. Ein Kollege sagt immer "Da muss man sich doch vorher mal Gedanken drüber machen!"


Die gleiche Kritik kannst du auch bei der Atomkraft anwenden. Da wurden Kraftwerke gebaut, ohne sich Gedanken zu machen, was am ende mit dem Atommüll passiert.
Stell dir vor, du planst einen Malerbetrieb aufzumachen und niemand interessiert sich dafür, was du mit leeren Farbeimern machst.


----------



## AnthraX (23. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn dein Smartphone Reverse Wireless Charging beherrscht, kannst du so dein Auto wieder aufladen.
> 
> Die gleiche Kritik kannst du auch bei der Atomkraft anwenden. Da wurden Kraftwerke gebaut, ohne sich Gedanken zu machen, was am ende mit dem Atommüll passiert.
> Stell dir vor, du planst einen Malerbetrieb aufzumachen und niemand interessiert sich dafür, was du mit leeren Farbeimern machst.


Natürlich trifft das gleiche auch auf die Atomkraft zu.... nur wird die auch nicht so in den Himmel gelobt sondern abgeschaltet 

Ich bin einfach jemand, der sich von Natus aus auch weitergehend Gedanken über etwas macht und versucht weiter in die Zukunft zu schauen.... nicht nur das "Hier und Jetzt".
Natürlich muss man manchmal auch abwegen was zu tun ist. Nehmen wir mal die Atomkraft...
Die Kraftwerke sind nunmal schon gebaut, und im Betrieb deutlich sauberer als alle anderen "fossilen" Kraftwerke. Wenn wir uns nun also sooooooo sehr Gedanken um den CO2 Haushalt machen, wieso schaltet man nicht lieber ein paar Kohlekraftwerke ab und lässt die AKWs weiterlaufen ? Über den Atommüll hätte man sich halt VORHER Gedanken machen müssen. Aber nun stehen die AKWs halt... dann kann man sie auch nutzen und den Vorteil gegenüber der anderen nutzen. Das Problem mit dem Atommüll haben wir nun eh.
Ein Mix aus Atomkraft und erneuerbaren Energien ist auf jeden Fall sauberer als Kohle und erneuerbare Energien


----------



## Sparanus (23. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Weitere Gründe wurden schon mehrfach erörtert....


Und nochmal:
Nicht alltäglicher Anwendungsfall>Leihwagen

Schnellladen für den Jahresurlaub wird auch nicht das große Ding sein etc

Ich werde Mittelfristig auch ein Auto brauchen, aber wenn ich mir was in Fiat 500 Größe kaufe werd ich damit garantiert nicht in den Urlaub fahren. Ganz egal ob Batterie oder Verbrenner. 


AnthraX schrieb:


> Ansonsten stellt sich da halt WIEDER die Frage: Wohin mit den Akkus ?


Recycling 
Ansonsten immer noch:
Warum kümmert dich die Frage bei Verbrennern nicht mit den Tonnenweise Abgase über die Lebensdauer?


----------



## AnthraX (23. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und nochmal:
> Nicht alltäglicher Anwendungsfall>Leihwagen
> 
> Schnellladen für den Jahresurlaub wird auch nicht das große Ding sein etc
> ...


Das mit demLeihwagen ist für mich n schlechter Witz, sorry. Da bist du auch auf Verfügbarkeit angewiesen. Entsprechende Stationen für Abgabe usw. Dazu kosten die pro KM dann ordentlich Geld oder man blecht unverschämt viel für "unendliche" frei-KM. Mach damit mal einen Europa-Urlaub und fahr nach Sizilien oder so.Viel Spaß!

Dann nehme ich halt auch mal an, wenn du von FIAT500 sprichst, dass du keine Familie oder Kinder hast. Dann musst du dich halt auch mit weniger Problemen auseinandersetzen. Wir haben einen A4 Avant 2.0 und einen CLA250 Sport.
Wobei der CLA schon "klein" ist mit Kind. Generell hat man mit einem kleinen Kind ganz andere Sorgen und wenn ich dann Mal Urlaub machen will, will ich mich nicht auch noch mit E Auto Komfortproblemen rumschlagen. Ist halt nicht so geil, wenn das Kind hinten im Auto schreit oder quängelt, weil man nun "Stundenlang" sein Auto laden muss an der attraktiven und unterhaltsamen Autobahnraststätte. 

Natürlich kümmert einen das mit den Abgasen AUCH. Aber nochmal, das e Auto wird in den Himmel gehoben und in den Medien als eine Art Schöpfung Gottes und Lösung aller Dinge angepriesen. Dann soll man für diesen offensichtlichen Aspekt auch die perfekte Lösung haben. Ansonsten ist das alles halt eben doch nur so "semi-geil".
Btw, das mit dem Recycling kannste dir in dem Stil gepflegt an die Backe schmieren. Wie gesagt, googel mal "Autobatterien Afrika" - DAS ist die traurige Realität und wird sich vermutlich um den Faktor 1000 oder mehr verschlimmern durch die E Autos. Man muss sich dessen einfach nur bewusst sein und nicht am Ende so tun, als hätte man das alles nicht ahnen können.


----------



## Sparanus (23. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Das mit demLeihwagen ist für mich n schlechter Witz, sorry.


Für mich nicht. 
Es ist übrigens sehr witzig, wenn man mit Kindern nach Florida fliegt ist es kein Problem dort einen Leihwagen zu nehmen (klar nicht anders möglich), aber ansonsten sind Leihwagen irgendwie immer unmöglich in der Argumentation. 
Ich fahr eh mit der Bahn und miete dann vor Ort, das ist aber eine andere Sache. 
Nein Kinder habe ich nicht, aber es ist nicht so lange her, dass ich das Kind war. 
Flieger nach Spanien und dort Leihwagen? Kein Problem. 

Und nein Akkus aus den Autos werden kein Problem. Akkus gelten als kaputt wenn man noch weniger als 80 Prozent Kapazität hat. Im Auto ist das irgendwann doof. 
Aber der Besitzer einer PV Anlage wird dir das Ding gebraucht aus der Hand reißen. 
Und bis es dann in die Verwertung muss, das wird dauern...


----------



## AnthraX (23. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Für mich nicht.
> Es ist übrigens sehr witzig, wenn man mit Kindern nach Florida fliegt ist es kein Problem dort einen Leihwagen zu nehmen (klar nicht anders möglich), aber ansonsten sind Leihwagen irgendwie immer unmöglich in der Argumentation.
> Ich fahr eh mit der Bahn und miete dann vor Ort, das ist aber eine andere Sache.
> Nein Kinder habe ich nicht, aber es ist nicht so lange her, dass ich das Kind war.
> ...



Ich sag mal so.. die Infrastruktur für Leihwagen in Florida (bei uns Miami Beach die letzten Jahre) ist VIELLEICHT etwas besser als die hier in eher ländlicheren Bereichen. Dort sind Parkhäuser, welche nur als "Lager" für die Leihwagen dienen. Da gehe2 Minuten zu Fuß hin vom Hotel, nehme den Wagen, und gebe ihn Abends wieder ab. Das war's. Das kann ich nicht mit einem Urlaub auf Sizilien oder der Toskana vergleichen.
Also der Verlgeich hinkt etwas.

Ebenso wenn ich nach Spanien in touristengegenden Fliege. Da holt man seinen Leihwagen ja schon direkt im Flughafen ab und gibt ihn dort wieder zurück.


> Und nein Akkus aus den Autos werden kein Problem. Akkus gelten als kaputt wenn man noch weniger als 80 Prozent Kapazität hat. Im Auto ist das irgendwann doof.
> Aber der Besitzer einer PV Anlage wird dir das Ding gebraucht aus der Hand reißen.
> Und bis es dann in die Verwertung muss, das wird dauern...



Eben, das wird dauern. Aber es kommen ja immer mehr Akkus nach. Glaubst du nicht, dass irgendwann kein Bedarf mehr für den Gebäudespeicher da ist ? Was passiert dann ? Lösen sich alle Akkus in Luft auf ? Sorry, aber so naiv bist du nicht, das kaufe ich dir nicht ab. Natürlich werden die Akkus ein Problem. Selbst die Autobatterien sind doch schon ein Problem!


----------



## Mahoy (23. April 2021)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Zum Thema eines "günstigen" Zoe: Ein alter Freund von mir fährt ihn, ... seine Frau nicht mehr, seit sie wiederholt liegen blieb. Nicht HH-Berlin, sondern HH-Süd ins Zentrum. Noch Fragen?


Selbstverständlich ergeben sich daraus Fragen. Die erste lautet: Blieb das Fahrzeug wegen eines Defekts oder wegen eines leeren Akkus liegen?

Wenn ich jetzt anfange, alle mir bekannten Fälle aufzuzählen, die mit ihren Verbrennern wegen eines Defekts liegen geblieben sind ... Sind dann Verbrenner auch in der Praxis ungeeignet?

Und gegen entleerte Akkus soll ja ein gelegentlicher Blick auf die Ladestandsanzeige helfen. Wer den versäumt, kontrolliert vermutlich auch nicht die Treibstoffanzeige und wundert sich dann, warum das Auto stehen bleibt.

Ansonsten hast du Vieles schon selbst beantwortet: Selbst in unserem kleinen Ausschnitt persönlicher Erfahrungen, die überhaupt nicht repräsentativ sind, hast du mit deinem alten Freund und @Threshold schon zwei Leute, die gut damit fahren und lediglich eine Person, die damit Probleme hat. Und nun?



Hoppss schrieb:


> Ja, ich rede ja auch nur von der Gegenwart! Vielleicht gibt es in einigen Jahrzehnten tatsächlich Akkus, die einen Quantensprung hinlegen werden, aber jetzt ... eher  nicht ...


Hast du die verlinkten Bericht überhaupt gelesen? Das ist der Stand, der (Gegenwartsform) im Model 3 verbaut ist. Darunter kann es auch kurzfristig niemand anders machen, der im Bereich der Elektrofahrzeuge konkurrenzfähig sein will.



Hoppss schrieb:


> Ich bin nach Corona wirklich gespannt, was er mit seiner alten Möhre dann macht!


Dasselbe, was er mit einem Verbrenner machen würde: Fahren.

Dass Covid-19 spezielle Auswirkungen auf die Fahrleistung von E-Fahrzeugen hat, wäre mir neu ...



Hoppss schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht! Auf jeden Fall seit Jahrzehnten zu wenig, geschätzt werden so 50% mehr als 1965 ... eigentlich ärmlich, wir sind hier nicht in Wagadugu und im Jahr 2021 ...


Na, man sollte als Wohnungseigentümer schon wissen, was man braucht und was noch fehlt. Sonst wirkt das Ganze ein wenig konstruiert.



Hoppss schrieb:


> Also, um klar zu polarisieren: Ich werde mir in den kommenden 5-10 Jahren bestimmt kein E-Mobil zulegen, es sei denn, unsere Politiker greifen substantiell in unsere Rechte auf dem Sektor ein!


Was soll daran polarisierend sein? Die meisten Menschen in Deutschland werden sich in den nächsten fünf bis zehn Jahren aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen kein Elektroauto zulegen.

Ich selbst gehöre dazu: Ich fahre selten, aber wenn, dann lange Strecken und habe dafür erst letztes Jahr einen Neuwagen gekauft. Ich beabsichtige, den so lange zu fahren, wie er bei moderaten Wartungskosten mitmacht. Es steht also erwartungsgemäß in den nächsten zehn Jahren kein Elektroauto an, _obwohl _ich vom Konzept an sich überzeugt bin und _obwohl_ die Lade-Infrastruktur in den kommenden Jahren sicherlich ausgebaut wird.

Es könnte aber sein, dass meine Frau in den nächsten fünf Jahren einen Stadthüpfer braucht. Und der kann dann natürlich auch elektrisch angetrieben sein. Was sollte für uns rational dagegen sprechen?



Hoppss schrieb:


> Nee, nicht nur das,  ... ich möchte in 8-9 Jahren auch nicht 2 t Sondermüll (s.o.) vor der Tür stehen haben ... die Zukunft mag vielleicht ja noch so toll werden ... aber jetzt??


Du hältst es also für sinnvoller, im selben Zeitraum tonnenweise CO2 und weitere Schadstoffe vor deine Tür geblasen zu haben, die man - im Gegensatz zum Akku - nicht aufbereiten und/oder recyceln kann?


AnthraX schrieb:


> dann mal raus mit der Sprache. Welche Probleme haben denn E Autos nicht, welche ein Verbrennner hat ?


Sie stoßen im Betrieb kein CO2 aus.
Ihr "Treibstoff" kann nahezu komplett aus erneuerbaren Quellen gespeist werden.
Ihre Energiespeichereinheit ist aufbereitbar, (ggf. anderswo) weiterverwendbar und recyclebar.

Wurde hier aber alles schon in der eine oder anderen Form gesagt, erklärt und belegt.



AnthraX schrieb:


> Welche falsche Zahl ? 200.000km CO2 Rucksack ist das letzte, was ich jemals aus einem wissenschaftler-Mund darüber gehört habe.


Wann war "zuletzt" und hat die Person, welcher der Wissenschaftler-Mund gehört, auch einen Namen? Kann man die Berechnung und deren Grundlagen mal sehen und ggf. nachvollziehen?



AnthraX schrieb:


> Zahlen wie 30.000km sind absurd, wenn man alleine bedenkt, wie Kobalt gewonnen wird, Akkus produziert werden und dann hier rüber kommen... Sorry, das ist eine absolute Fabelzahl.


Ich habe die entsprechenden Studien weiter oben verlinkt.
Du darfst sie selbstverständlich in Frage stellen, ein "Ich mag's nicht glauben!" ist als fundierte Anfechtung allerdings ungeeignet.

Und mehr kommt von dir leider nicht: Andeutungen, Behauptungen, Politik-Bashing und Hörensagen, aber keine Zahlen, deren Herkunft und Belastbarkeit man prüfen könnte. So ist keine zielführende Debatte möglich.


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Die Kraftwerke sind nunmal schon gebaut, und im Betrieb deutlich sauberer als alle anderen "fossilen" Kraftwerke. Wenn wir uns nun also sooooooo sehr Gedanken um den CO2 Haushalt machen, wieso schaltet man nicht lieber ein paar Kohlekraftwerke ab und lässt die AKWs weiterlaufen ?


Ich bin der gleichen Meinung. Den atommüll haben wir eh an der Backe, ob die Atomkraftwerke nun 5 Jahre oder 25 Jahre noch laufen. Die kohlekraftwerke hätte ich sofort abgeschaltet.
Aber das ist wohl ein politisches Problem. Atomkraft ist nicht erst seit Fukushima ein rotes tuch für die Regierung bzw. den Wähler. Dazu kommen die arbeitsplätze der kohleindustrie, die scheinbar wichtiger sind als alles andere. Mit Arbeitsplätzen kann man halt alles erklären.
Ich würde die Kohlekraftwerke sofort abschalten. Erneuerbare ausbauen, den stromkonzernen die Leitungen wegnehmen und selbst verwalten. Dazu natürlich neue Leitungen bauen, damit die erzeuge Energie von den Offshore Anlagen in den süden kommt.
Die atomkraft verlängert man noch mal und baut dazu Gaskraftwerke, die die atomkraftwerke später als Grundgerüst ersetzen werden.
Und natürlich würde ich auf allen dächern solaranlagen hinpappen.
Ich würde die Republik sowas von mit Solaranlage zupflastern, dass Millionen neuer jobs in der Solaranlagenreinigungsbranche entstehen und jeder was zu tun hat. 


Mahoy schrieb:


> Ansonsten hast du Vieles schon selbst beantwortet: Selbst in unserem kleinen Ausschnitt persönlicher Erfahrungen, die überhaupt nicht repräsentativ sind, hast du mit deinem alten Freund und @Threshold schon zwei Leute, die gut damit fahren und lediglich eine Person, die damit Probleme hat. Und nun?


Ich kenne niemanden, der mit dem Elektroauto schon mal wegen eines leeren Akkus liegen geblieben ist.
Und selbst wenn das echt mal vorkommen sollte, meldet man sich beim ADAC oder bei seinem Hersteller. Ich hab eine Nummer von Renault bekommen, dass wenn ich mal wegen eines leeren Akkus liegen bleiben sollte, mein auto aufgeladen und zur nächsten Ladesäule transportiert wird. Ein Anruf genügt. Gehört mit zum Service.
Aber das auto meldet sich, wenn der Akku leerer wird. Selbst wenn man 0% erreicht hat, kann man immer noch fahren. Ich hatte das mal ausprobiert. Der Zoe fuhr noch die 16km bis zur Ladesäule problemlos. Natürlich nicht mehr mit voller Leistung, aber die Heizung hatte ich nicht abgeschaltet.


----------



## AnthraX (23. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Sie stoßen im Betrieb kein CO2 aus.
> Ihr "Treibstoff" kann nahezu komplett aus erneuerbaren Quellen gespeist werden.
> Ihre Energiespeichereinheit ist aufbereitbar, (ggf. anderswo) weiterverwendbar und recyclebar.


Na also das ist nun wirklich alles NICHTS, was praktikable Probleme bei einem Verbrenner für den enzelnen sind.
Dem entgegen steht also eine riesen Liste von Problemen, die den einzelnen Fahrer in der Praxis mit dem E Auto einschränken. Dann haben wir das ja eh schon geklärt.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wann war "zuletzt" und hat die Person, welcher der Wissenschaftler-Mund gehört, auch einen Namen? Kann man die Berechnung und deren Grundlagen mal sehen und ggf. nachvollziehen?


Es gibt sowohl "Verbrennerfreundliche" als auch "E-Mobilität-freundliche" Studien. Zuhauf.
In einer, ich glaube niederländischen, Studie wurde zB erörtert, dass alleine die Größenunterschiede der verschiedenen Akkus einen "Co2 Rucksack" von 30.000km zwischen den einzelnen E Autos ausmachen kann... denn
Größerer Akku = Mehr Ressourcen = Mehr CO2 Ausstoß

Daher lässt sich das eh nicht so verallgemeinern, weder 200.000, 120.000 oder die "unlogischen" 30.000.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich habe die entsprechenden Studien weiter oben verlinkt.
> Du darfst sie selbstverständlich in Frage stellen, ein "Ich mag's nicht glauben!" ist als fundierte Anfechtung allerdings ungeeignet.
> 
> Und mehr kommt von dir leider nicht: Andeutungen, Behauptungen, Politik-Bashing und Hörensagen, aber keine Zahlen, deren Herkunft und Belastbarkeit man prüfen könnte. So ist keine zielführende Debatte möglich.



Was für ein bashing ? Ich habe mehr oder weniger alles belegt. Wenn dir die Aussagen eines Ministers über die Ineinflussnahme von Unternehmen und Lobbyverbänden nicht reicht, bitte. Dann ist das aber nicht mein Problem. Ebenso habe ich versucht anderes mit Links zu belegen.
Wobei vieles von dem auch einfach nur logisch und selbsterklärend ist.
Wenn mir jemand sagt, ein E Auto kann im Komfort bei praxisnahen Einsätzen mit einem Verbrenner mithalten, dann brauch ich das nicht zu belegen, dass das Schwachsinn ist. Ich muss heutzutage auch nicht mehr belegen, dass die Erde rund ist. Manche Sachen sind selbsterklärend wenn man da mal eine Minute drüber nachdenkt.

Und zu denken, dass ALLE Akkus von E Autos recycled oder in Gebäudesepichern gneutzt werden.... naja ich bin halt kein Fantast.

Was nun mit Autobatterien nicht mal richtig klappt, wird bestimmt mit Millionen von Tonnen an E Auto Akkkus klappen. Klar, kann man sich ja denken. Wie kann man so realitätsfremd sein und denken, dass es da zu weiteren Problemen kommen wird, wenn doch bisher alles so super und reibungslos funktioniert. IRONIE AUS.

Ich habe einfach meine subjektive Einschätzung von alldem. Es gibt Erfindungen, welche einen Mehrwert bieten und Sinn machen, wie zB das Smartphone. Das setzt sich auch autoamtisch durch und muss nicht staatlich gefördert und bezuschusst werden. Wenn etwas gut oder besser und auch noch innovativ ist, setzt sich das meist von alleine durch. Weder "gut", "besser" noch "innovativ" treffen meiner Meinung nach auf E Autos zu. Daher auch diese für mich lächerlich geringen Zulassungszahlen trotz massiver Förderung seitens des Staats. Aber das staatliche Förderungen einen künstlichen Schub verleihen wird ja ebenso bezweifelt von einigen.

Eine zielführende Debatte ist eben dann nicht möglich, wenn eine Partei sich auf völlig surreale Argumente und Szenarien (wie zB 100% wiederverwertung von A Auto Akkus) stützt. 

Frage: WENN die E Mobilitöt doch die logische Evolution für die Automibilfahrt ist, wieso hat diese sich nicht schlagartig durchgesetzt sondern krebst so rum ? Und nun braucht man die Fehler nicht bei den Verbrauchern suchen, die nicht offen für neues sind. Das iPhone, welches neue Konzepte verfolgte und noch vereinte, hat sich direkt durchgesetzt. Eben weil das Smartphone eine logische Evolution der alten Handies und PDAs war. Niemand würde nun ein Mobiltelefon holen, dessen Akku nicht so lange hält, welches nicht so viel Speicher hat und welches man nur statistisch (Ladesäulen und Tankstellen) nur an jeder 100. Steckdose laden kann. Eben weil dies ein Rückschritt ist.


----------



## Sparanus (23. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Ebenso wenn ich nach Spanien in touristengegenden Fliege. Da holt man seinen Leihwagen ja schon direkt im Flughafen ab und gibt ihn dort wieder zurück.


Guten Morgen, es ging um Urlaub.


AnthraX schrieb:


> Selbst die Autobatterien sind doch schon ein Problem!


Technisches Problem? Nein


AnthraX schrieb:


> ich glaube


Nicht hier, mach das in der Kirche



AnthraX schrieb:


> naja ich bin halt kein Fantast.


Ein Realist aber auch nicht.


AnthraX schrieb:


> WENN die E Mobilitöt doch die logische Evolution für die Automibilfahrt ist, wieso hat diese sich nicht schlagartig durchgesetzt sondern krebst so rum ?


Zum Glück sind Flugreisen, Diesel etc überhaupt nicht subventioniert


----------



## AnthraX (23. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, es ging um Urlaub.
> 
> Technisches Problem? Nein
> 
> ...


wusste nicht, dass man nur in absoluten Touristengegenden Urlaub machen kann... also „Moin auch!“

Ja, weil Subventionen für Diesel ja absolut mit denen für E Autos vergleichbar sind. Absolut. Realist bist du wohl scheinbar auch nicht, wie es aussieht ? Der Diesel wird in Medien und Politik derart kaputtgeredet, und trotzdem sind die Absätze höher. Deutlich höher. Sagt ja einiges über Akzeptanz und den Mehrwert der E Autos aus 😅

wie dem auch sei, wir drehen uns im Kreis. Du feierst die E Mobilität und alles ist supi und toll und kann verwertet werden.

Ich stehe den ganzen skeptisch gegenüber und am Ende bestimmt der Kunde den Markt.
e Autos haben weiterhin einen verschwindend geringen Absatz (1-stelliger Prozebtsatz). Das ist ein Fakt, weil du ja immer zahlen forderst.

Schönes Wochenende !


----------



## Sparanus (23. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> wusste nicht, dass man nur in absoluten Touristengegenden Urlaub machen kann... also „Moin auch!“


Nein, aber wo landest du mit dem Flugzeug? Aha! 


AnthraX schrieb:


> Ja, weil Subventionen für Diesel ja absolut mit denen für E Autos vergleichbar sind.


Laufleistungsabhängig  


AnthraX schrieb:


> Das ist ein Fakt, weil du ja immer zahlen forderst.








						Kraftfahrt-Bundesamt  -  Presse / Öffentlichkeitsarbeit - Pressemitteilung Nr. 01/2021 - Elektromobilität in Deutschland auf der Überholspur
					

Flensburg, 6. Januar 2021. Die E-Mobilität hat sich in Deutschland im Jahr 2020 trotz eines rund zwanzig prozentigen Rückgangs der Zulassungszahlen im Jahr der COVID 19-Pandemie stärker durchgesetzt als jemals zuvor. Alternative Antriebe (batterieelektrisch, Hybrid, Plug-In, Brennstoffzelle...




					www.kba.de
				



Ja ups


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Ich stehe den ganzen skeptisch gegenüber und am Ende bestimmt der Kunde den Markt.
> e Autos haben weiterhin einen verschwindend geringen Absatz (1-stelliger Prozebtsatz).


Der Verbrennungsmotor hat auch seine Zeit gebraucht. -ich warte mal 10 Jahre ab, mal schauen, wie dann die Infrastruktur aussieht und ob wir nicht alle schon längst Wasserstoff nutzen.
Ich kann mich noch an den Facharbeiter erinnern, der Pferdekutschen gebaut hat.
"Automobile? Pfff -- das ist nur ein kurzzeitiger Trend, das geht wieder vorbei."


----------



## AnthraX (23. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Verbrennungsmotor hat auch seine Zeit gebraucht. -ich warte mal 10 Jahre ab, mal schauen, wie dann die Infrastruktur aussieht und ob wir nicht alle schon längst Wasserstoff nutzen.
> Ich kann mich noch an den Facharbeiter erinnern, der Pferdekutschen gebaut hat.
> "Automobile? Pfff -- das ist nur ein kurzzeitiger Trend, das geht wieder vorbei."


Aber zumindest hatte damals das Auto schon Vorteile gegenüber der Pferdekutsche 🤣


Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, aber wo landest du mit dem Flugzeug? Aha!
> 
> Laufleistungsabhängig
> 
> ...


Also laut meinen Recherchen bei Google machen E Autos 9,4% der Neuzulassungen aus. Ohne hybride! Aber die haben ja auch noch einen Verbrenner 😁

nochmal zum Urlaub. Man muss aber auch nicht fliegen! Wenn ich von hier mit dem Auto in die Toskana will oder gar weiter, ist das e Auto einfach „shitte“. Da fahren auch bekannte statt mit ihrem e Euro mit dem Diesel  
Es gibt mehrere Definitionen von Urlaub. Darunter fällt auch das Fliegen und am dem Ziel dann ein Leihwagen. Aber eben nicht nur.


----------



## Mahoy (23. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Aber zumindest hatte damals das Auto schon Vorteile gegenüber der Pferdekutsche 🤣


Nicht einmal ansatzweise. Die ersten Kraftfahrzeuge waren nicht einmal schneller, aber dafür lauter, unsicherer und fehleranfälliger als Pferdegespanne. Und Treibstoff bekam man nur in der Apotheke, während Pferdefutter billig und in Massen verfügbar war.
Aber es gab Leute mit Vision, die darauf hin gearbeitet oder zumindest darauf vertraut haben, dass sich das neue Konzept durchsetzen würde.

Nur weil die rückständigen Kleingeister von heute im Internet tönen können, statt Flugblätter gegen diesen "neumodischen Schnickschnack" zu kleben, wird die Sache nicht anders. Es ist trotzdem das Droschkenkutscher-Syndrom.


----------



## Hoppss (23. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich ergeben sich daraus Fragen. Die erste lautet: Blieb das Fahrzeug wegen eines Defekts oder wegen eines leeren Akkus liegen?
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt anfange, alle mir bekannten Fälle aufzuzählen, die mit ihren Verbrennern wegen eines Defekts liegen geblieben sind ... Sind dann Verbrenner auch in der Praxis ungeeignet?
> 
> Und gegen entleerte Akkus soll ja ein gelegentlicher Blick auf die Ladestandsanzeige helfen. Wer den versäumt, kontrolliert vermutlich auch nicht die Treibstoffanzeige und wundert sich dann, warum das Auto stehen bleibt.


Eigentlich wollte ich mich zu dieser Frage von gestern Nacht nicht äußern, da ich schon unterstelle, daß sich in einem PCGH-Forum doch eher Teilnehmer tummeln, die keine Probleme haben 17+4 auf die Reihe zu bekommen. Aber sein es drum: Alle Interessierten dürfen raten, weshalb seine Frau das gute Stück nicht mehr fahren will!
In dem Sinne möchte ich bzgl. Akkus in E-Mobilen einfach mal an aktuelle Smartphones im Jahre 2021 erinnern:
Zuletzt im Januar hatte ich morgens noch 70% Akkuladung, was für den Tag prinzipiell ausreichend ist. 2h später hatte ich ohne Nutzung an diesem Tag noch nicht einmal mehr 30% ... und dieser Effekt hat die letzten Monate subjektiv zugenommen. Bin ich da etwa alleine ... und verstehen möglicherweise auch nicht alle Leser, was hier ein Mobiltelefon mit einem E-Mobil gemeinsam haben könnte?


----------



## Mahoy (23. April 2021)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich mich zu dieser Frage von gestern Nacht nicht äußern, da ich schon unterstelle, daß sich in einem PCGH-Forum doch eher Teilnehmer tummeln, die keine Probleme haben 17+4 auf die Reihe zu bekommen.


Wenn du gelegentlich deine eigenen Beiträge lesen würdest, wäre dir diese Fehleinschätzung nicht unterlaufen. 



Hoppss schrieb:


> Aber sein es drum: Alle Interessierten dürfen raten, weshalb seine Frau das gute Stück nicht mehr fahren will!
> In dem Sinne möchte ich bzgl. Akkus in E-Mobilen einfach mal an aktuelle Smartphones im Jahre 2021 erinnern:
> Zuletzt im Januar hatte ich morgens noch 70% Akkuladung, was für den Tag prinzipiell ausreichend ist. 2h später hatte ich ohne Nutzung an diesem Tag noch nicht einmal mehr 30% ... und dieser Effekt hat die letzten Monate subjektiv zugenommen. Bin ich da etwa alleine ... und verstehen möglicherweise auch nicht alle Leser, was hier ein Mobiltelefon mit einem E-Mobil gemeinsam haben könnte?


Die meisten verstehen vermutlich eher, dass man Klein- und Großakkus schon rein technologisch nicht vergleichen kann. Zählt man dann noch die dazu, die sich erklären können, warum ein "nicht genutztes" Smartphone Ladung verliert, gibt es in dem Segment weniger Irritation, als du dir erhoffst.
Tja, und dann gibt es noch die Leute mit Ahnung von Elektrotechnik im Speziellen und von Physik und Chemie im Allgemeinen, die genau wissen, dass ein Li-Ion-Akku nicht mal eben 40% Akkuladung "verlieren" kann. Die Selbstentladungsrate beträgt ziemlich genau vier Prozent. Pro Monat.

Gegenteilige Beobachtungen haben einen ganz einfachen Grund: Entweder ist der Akku selbst oder die Berechnung/Anzeige des Ladestands defekt. Auffällig ist dabei, dass E-Mobilitätsskeptiker seltsamerweise immer jemanden persönlich kennen, bei dem das passiert ist, während in der Realität anteilig nicht mehr E-Autos mit defekten Akku liegenbleiben als Verbrenner mit defekter Treibstoffzuführung. 

Bedenkt man ferner, dass die Garantiezeit des Akkus in aller Regel acht bis zehn Jahre beträgt, während man Defekte bei der Treibstoffzufuhr nach spätestens zwei Jahren auf eigene Kosten reparieren lassen darf, wird's gänzlich absurd.


----------



## Hoppss (23. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Tja, und dann gibt es noch die Leute mit Ahnung von Elektrotechnik im Speziellen und von Physik und Chemie im Allgemeinen, die genau wissen, dass ein Li-Ion-Akku nicht mal eben 40% Akkuladung "verlieren" kann


... ähm ... ich weiß ja nicht, was Du gelernt hast mit Deinem Wissen (spielt hier an sich auch keine Rolle), ich habe allerdings doch das eine oder andere Semester Elektrotechnik, Physik und Chemie studiert, ... und dort übrigens erfolgreich promoviert ... und mein letztes Kfz hat tatsächlich sogar 7 Jahre Werksgarantie!


----------



## Mahoy (23. April 2021)

Hoppss schrieb:


> ... ähm ... ich weiß ja nicht, was Du gelernt hast mit Deinem Wissen (spielt hier an sich auch keine Rolle), ich habe allerdings doch das eine oder andere Semester Elektrotechnik, Physik und Chemie studiert, ... und dort übrigens erfolgreich promoviert ...


Das verschleierst du allerdings schon seit zig Beiträgen recht erfolgreich.



Hoppss schrieb:


> und mein letztes Kfz hat tatsächlich sogar 7 Jahre Werksgarantie!


Ohne Zusatzkosten und in dem Umfang, dass defekte Teile über die komplette Laufzeit der Garantie ohne Wenn und Aber ersetzt werden? Marke und Modell, bitte!


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> nochmal zum Urlaub. Man muss aber auch nicht fliegen! Wenn ich von hier mit dem Auto in die Toskana will oder gar weiter, ist das e Auto einfach „shitte“. Da fahren auch bekannte statt mit ihrem e Euro mit dem Diesel


Es gibt ein Verkehrsmittel, das relativ sparsam mit den Ressourcen umgeht, entspanntes Reisen zulässt und recht schnell unterwegs ist (zumindest meistens) und natürlich sehr sicher ist.
Soweit ich weiß, kann man damit auch in die Toskana fahren.  
Es fährt auf ziemlich langen Eisenträgern. Die ganz modernen sogar in einem Magnetfeld.


----------



## Hoppss (23. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Marke und Modell, bitte!


  ... nee ... ... das ginge in diesem Forum wirklich zu weit ... ich möchte nicht wg Schleichwerbung hier Probleme bekommen ... auch wenn ich mit dem Teil wirklich zufrieden bin ... ein Tipp vielleicht, es ist ein Cabrio aus 2020!
Also 6 Jahre habe ich noch!


----------



## Albatros1 (23. April 2021)

.


----------



## Hoppss (23. April 2021)

Immer noch interessante Beiträge in diesem Forum, allerdings drehen sie sich zu schnell im Kreis um einen singulären Punkt. Wir sind alle keine Hellseher und was wirklich wird in 10 Jahren sein wird, werden wir wohl erst in 8-9 sehen. 
Persönlich hoffe ich mal, daß man die 40 Jahre alte Brennstoffzellentechnologie wieder für KFZ ernsthaft aktiviert. Die benötigten Akkus werden dann nicht größer als bei heutigen Hybridmodellen sein und keinerlei größere Probleme mehr bereiten. Auch die Direktverbrennung von H2 in klassischen Motoren sollte nicht begraben werden!
Und der benötigte Strom für den Wasserstoff? Vielleicht gibt es dann ja die Kernfusion, in deren Erforschung seit Jahrzehnten Abermilliarden $ gesteckt wurden. Oder auch immer noch nicht.
Konkret haben die deutschen Verbraucher 2019 mit knapp 1 Milliarde € den bislang gigantischsten Beitrag für nicht gelieferten Windstrom aus SH gezahlt (hier hatten vor 20 Jahren irgendwelche politische Spacken tatsächlich "vergessen", daß man für Elektrizität auch Leitungen benötigt ...).
Wenn man überlegt, wieviel Wasserstoff damit hätte erzeugt werden können ...
Besonders pikant: Wer jetzt sagt, gut, aber in  10 Jahren wird es diese erforderlichen Stromtrassen bestimmt geben --> nach 25 Jahren sind in diesem Land Windräder "EOL"!!


----------



## Sparanus (23. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, kann man damit auch in die Toskana fahren.


Jap, man muss im Fernverkehr nur 2 mal umsteigen, egal von wo man in Deutschland kommt. und egal wo man in
Italien hin möchte. Sehr praktisch. Hab für 5 Tage Bahn fahren 300€ gezahlt (erste Klasse), fliegen wäre nicht billiger gewesen.
Und der Frecciarossa in Italien ist mega bequem, da kann sich die DB eine Scheibe abschneiden)


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Es gab keine staatliche Prämie für den Wechsel.


Es gab durch den Krieg eine unglaublich massive Förderung für die Technik.
Wir schieben jetzt durch Prämien die Massenproduktion an, damals hat das die militärische Notwendigkeit getan.
Und nach dem Krieg musste man ja auch die Leute wieder in die Arbeit bringen: Förderung


----------



## Albatros1 (23. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Jap, man muss im Fernverkehr nur 2 mal umsteigen, egal von wo man in Deutschland kommt. und egal wo man in
> Italien hin möchte. Sehr praktisch. Hab für 5 Tage Bahn fahren 300€ gezahlt (erste Klasse), fliegen wäre nicht billiger gewesen.
> Und der Frecciarossa in Italien ist mega bequem, da kann sich die DB eine Scheibe abschneiden)
> 
> ...


----------



## Sparanus (23. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Er hat auch wenig bei der Verbreitung von Privat-PKW geholfen.


Ach wirklich?
Guck dir mal den VW Käfer an


----------



## Albatros1 (23. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach wirklich?
> Guck dir mal den VW Käfer an


----------



## Mahoy (24. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Was hat der mit dem 1. WK zu tun?


Der Käfer ist logischerweise eher das Symbol der Massenmobilität nach dem 2. Weltkrieg.
Aber der 1. Weltkrieg war nun einmal der erste, der stark auf Industrialisierung und Motorisierung gesetzt hat, was nach Kriegsende nicht einfach verschwand. Die für den Krieg ausgelegten Produktionskapazitäten waren da, und die Technologie in den Köpfen angekommen.

Speziell für Deutschland markierte das einen Wendepunkt. Davor war Konservativismus quasi von oben verordnet und Automobile eher etwas ein Unikum für vermögende Exzentriker. Aber mit der Niederlage öffnete sich Deutschland für Neues; man schaute in die USA, wo dank Fließbandfertigung Automobile auch für weniger Begüterte erschwinglich wurden; und der Boom schwappte über den großen Teich. Opel und Co. fertigten Kleinwagen für die Masse; Daimler und Benz fusionierten, um Karossen für die betuchtere Kundschaft herzustellen.

Auch andere Faktoren waren relevant: Beispielsweise hatte BMW bis dato Flugzeugmotoren hergestellt, was allerdings der Versailler Vertrag nach Kriegsende untersagte. Also schwenkte man auf die Automobilproduktion um.

Und ausgerechnet die Nationalsozialisten, die ihre Wurzeln in revisionistischen Bewegungen infolge der Niederlage im 1. Weltkrieg hatten, setzten massiv auf das Auto. Das galt zu dem Zeitpunkt bereits als Symbol für Fortschrittlichkeit und "Peppigkeit" und wurde entsprechend instrumentalisiert.


----------



## AnthraX (24. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Verkehrsmittel, das relativ sparsam mit den Ressourcen umgeht, entspanntes Reisen zulässt und recht schnell unterwegs ist (zumindest meistens) und natürlich sehr sicher ist.
> Soweit ich weiß, kann man damit auch in die Toskana fahren.
> Es fährt auf ziemlich langen Eisenträgern. Die ganz modernen sogar in einem Magnetfeld.


Ja das geht, aber bis ich an einem Bahnhof bin, welcher WIRKLICH für Fernreisen taugen würde, müsste ich schon mehrfach umsteigen.
Das lasse ich mit nem Baby - Auch hier ist die beste Wahl einfach das private KFZ.


----------



## sereksim (24. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Es gibt mehrere Definitionen von Urlaub. Darunter fällt auch das Fliegen und am dem Ziel dann ein Leihwagen.





AnthraX schrieb:


> Ja das geht, aber bis ich an einem Bahnhof bin, welcher WIRKLICH für Fernreisen taugen würde, müsste ich schon mehrfach umsteigen.


Du kommst also zu einem internationalen Flughafen, aber ein Bahnhof mit ICE-Anbindung ist zu weit weg?


----------



## AnthraX (28. April 2021)

sereksim schrieb:


> Du kommst also zu einem internationalen Flughafen, aber ein Bahnhof mit ICE-Anbindung ist zu weit weg?


Zum Flughafen fahr ich mit dem Auto. Als ob ich mit Kind, Koffenr usw. in den Zug hetze und dann auch noch umsteige. Sorry Dafür istmir meine Lebenszeit zu wertvoll


----------



## Sparanus (28. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Zum Flughafen fahr ich mit dem Auto.


Dann wird dein Auto verladen und fliegt mit?
Ach ne du holst dir am Zielort einen Leihwagen...


----------



## Sparanus (30. April 2021)

https://www.golem.de/news/umweltstu...-tempolimit-auf-der-autobahn-2104-156166.html
Tja wird für die Grünen nichtmal wirklich Gegenwind geben, wenn es ums Tempolimit geht.


----------



## HisN (30. April 2021)

https://www.heise.de/tp/features/Wi...autos-aufladen-koennen-6030221.html?seite=all

Telepolis über: Woher kommt der Strom, wenn alle ein BEV haben, und laden wollen.
Sehr schön aufgedröselt. Räumt auch mit einigen Gedanken auf, die ich hier schon gelesen habe.


----------



## AnthraX (30. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann wird dein Auto verladen und fliegt mit?
> Ach ne du holst dir am Zielort einen Leihwagen...



Hä ????
Also es gibt 2 Optionen wie ich den Flughafen erreiche...

Ich fahre mit meinem Auto zum Flughafen. Normalerweise haben Flughäfen Parkplätze (weiß nicht ob du Parkplätze kennst - da kann man Autos parken). Also lasse ich mein Auto auf einem Parkplatz und wenn ich wiederkomme, steige ich wieder in mein Auto und fahre wieder nach Hause.

ODER

Ich nehme mir aus unserer Kleinstadt einen Leihwagen, fahre damit zum Flughafen, und gebe diesen Dort ab. Ist in der Regel die günstigere Option.

Was ich aber nicht tue, ist irgendwie hier zu einem Bahnhof zu kommen, dann mit Kindern und Gepäck per Zug zum Flughafen zu fahren, inkl. Umstieg.
Dafür ist mir die Zeit zu wertvoll. Und meine Nerven auch.
Dazu kommt, dass Zugtickets für eine ganze Familie zu kaufen, teilweise sogar teurer ist als einfach mit EINEM Auto zum Ziel zu fahren.

Was gibt es entspannteres, als zu der bestmöglichen Zeit vor seinem eigenen Haus in ein Auto zu steigen, zum Flughafen zu düsen, Urlaub zu machen, und das Auto da stehen zu haben ? Wohlwissend, wenn ich wiederkomme, wartet mein Auto dort. Ich muss nicht zum Zug hetzen mit dem ganzen Gepäck und der Familie. Ne, ich kann ganz entspannt zum Auto gehen und weiterfahren.

Und naürlich, im Urlaub, natürlich je nach Zielort (auf den Bahamas z.B. nicht), hole ich mir einen Leihwagen wann immer ich es brauchen könnte. Kann mir nichts schrecklicheres vorstellen, als im Urlaub in irgendwelchen öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln zu sitzen.
Eine Ausnahme bildet da der kostenfreie Trolley Bus in Miami Beach oder die UBahn in New York City. In Manhattan hat man in der Regel keine Parkplätze am Hotel.


----------



## Sparanus (30. April 2021)

Ach jetzt sind Leihwagen plötzlich doch eine Option 😅


----------



## AnthraX (30. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach jetzt sind Leihwagen plötzlich doch eine Option 😅



NATÜRLICH sind Leihwagen eine Option. Es kommt doch ganz auf die Umstände des Urlaubes an. Wenn wir mit dem Auto in de Urlaub fahren (zB italien oder Österreich oder auch einfach Sylt) dann nehme ich mir da keinen Leihwagen. Ich fahre einfach DIREKT mit meinem Auto.

Beispiel:
Wenn ich von Zuhause aus ("ländliches" Niedersachsen) in die USA fliegen will (was mehr oder weniger Jährlich vorkommt), sieht das so aus:
Ich buche mir hier vor Ort in unserer kleinen Stadt bei SIXT einen Audi A6 Kombi (inkl. der benötigten FreiKM). Da liege ich meist bei 80-100€ für die eine Fahrt. Dazu ein paar Liter Diesel. Die Kisten sind ja sparsam. Also sagen wir mal 15€ für Diesel. Das Auto gebe ich in Frankfurt direkt unter dem Terminal bei Sixt in der Tiefgarage wieder ab.
Ich fliege dann direkt ab Frankfurt. Macht 0€ Parkgebühren. Also ist die ganze Familie mit höchstem Komfort (so ein aktueller Audi A6 gleitet schon ganz gut über die Autobahn) ganze ohne Umstiege für etwas mehr als 100€ am Flughafen. Ganz ohne hetzen.

Zusammengefasst:
Leihwagen ==> FRA ==> USA

Die Alternative, für "Öffis" wie dich:
==> Bahnhof ==> 2x Umsteigen bis Hannover ==> ICE bis FRA ==> USA
==> Bahnhof ==> 3x Umsteigen bis Hannover Flughafen ==> FRA ==> USA

Wenn es nicht gerade Angebote gibt ist das sogar noch teurer. Mal geguckt was so ne ICE Fahrt kostet ? 
Und mit der S Bahn von da bis FFM zu kommen ist eine der schlimmsten Foltern des 21.Jahrhundert.

Sorry, aber in meinen Augen muss man leider bescheuert sein, dass so zu machen.


Wenn Leihwagen für dich auch eine Option sind frage ich mich wieso.... Die Öffis sind doch so toll und komfortabel. Es stinkt ja nicht oder so. Aber auf der Autobahn ist es puuuuuurer Stress und die totale Gefahr!!!!!!

Wenn du die Zusammenhänge meiner Nachrichten nicht verstehst, dass ein Leihwagen MAL eine Option ist und MAL nicht, dann kann ich da herzlich wenig zu.


----------



## Sparanus (30. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Mal geguckt was so ne ICE Fahrt kostet ?


Für mich persönlich genau gar nichts. 
Aber als ich noch zahlen musste hab ich meine 1200km pro Woche für ungefähr 75€ abgerissen. 
Kurz gesagt die Bahn war selbst als ich noch zahlen musste erheblich billiger als das tanken alleine. Außerdem ist sie schneller und ich kann beim Fahren schlafen, arbeiten, Filme gucken. 


AnthraX schrieb:


> Und mit der S Bahn von da bis FFM zu kommen ist eine der schlimmsten Foltern des 21.Jahrhundert.


Da? Der Flughafen? Nö
ICE zwischen HBF und Flughafen, kein Problem. 


AnthraX schrieb:


> Wenn Leihwagen für dich auch eine Option sind frage ich mich wieso....


Weil man mit den Öffis eben nicht alles machen kann. 
Hab erst diese Woche einen Leihwagen gebraucht, war ein Sprinter. Hab ihn bis oben hin vollgeladen. 
Kann ich mit dem ÖPNV nicht, aber kannst du das mit deinem Auto? Ich denke nicht. 

Außerdem gibt es halt Ziele wo kein ÖPNV fährt, aber wenn du zu diesen Zielen eh erst hinfliegen musst brauchst du kein eigenes Auto sondern nimmst aha Leihwagen. 


AnthraX schrieb:


> Die Öffis sind doch so toll und komfortabel. Es stinkt ja nicht oder so.


Ich sitz grad im ICE, hab nen Film geguckt und ne runde gepennt. Was kannst du im Auto machen?


----------



## AnthraX (30. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich genau gar nichts.
> Aber als ich noch zahlen musste hab ich meine 1200km pro Woche für ungefähr 75€ abgerissen.
> Kurz gesagt die Bahn war selbst als ich noch zahlen musste erheblich billiger als das tanken alleine. Außerdem ist sie schneller und ich kann beim Fahren schlafen, arbeiten, Filme gucken.


Also für mich und meine Familie würde ich etwa 200€ zahlen an Bahnkosten. Nur für die ICE Fahrt.
S Bahn bis Hannover nicht mal eingerechnet.
Und "schneller" ist relativ.
Ich kann von meinem Standort aus Mit dem Auto zum FRA fahren, da wäre ich mit dem ICE erst in Kassel. Ich muss nämlich erstmal mit der SBAHN ne Stunde nach Hannover eiern. Da bin ich mit dem Auto fast auf halber Strecke.
Und wenn ich dann in Hannover WÄRE, fährt der ICE ja nicht sofort los. Ne da kann man teilweise auch mal n Stündchen warten +-.
Also brauchst du das nicht so verallgemeinern, asl wäre die Reise mit der Bahn bei Langstrecken immer schneller 

Testweise habe ich gerade mal mehrere Hbf von Großstädten bei der Bahn eingegeben. In den meisten Fällen bin ich mit dem Auto schneller, sogar bis ganz in den Süden nach München.
Wenn man mal die Zeiten der Planet nimmt. Verzögerungen kann es ja sowohl mit der Bahn als auch dem Auto geben.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Da? Der Flughafen? Nö
> ICE zwischen HBF und Flughafen, kein Problem.


Ich meinte mit der S-BAHN von Hannover nach Frankfurt. Das ist so ziemlich die Hölle auf Erden.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Weil man mit den Öffis eben nicht alles machen kann.
> Hab erst diese Woche einen Leihwagen gebraucht, war ein Sprinter. Hab ihn bis oben hin vollgeladen.
> Kann ich mit dem ÖPNV nicht, aber kannst du das mit deinem Auto? Ich denke nicht.


Wieso sollte ich mein Auto nicht voll beladen können ? Verstehe ich nicht....



Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es halt Ziele wo kein ÖPNV fährt, aber wenn du zu diesen Zielen eh erst hinfliegen musst brauchst du kein eigenes Auto sondern nimmst aha Leihwagen.


Bei mir entscheidet sich die Frage in der Regel von ganz allein.... Mein Auto bekomme ich nicht so schnell nach Florida oder Kalifornien. Und außerdem machen die "Amikarren" eh mehr Spaß 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich sitz grad im ICE, hab nen Film geguckt und ne runde gepennt. Was kannst du im Auto machen?


Ich kann im Auto total entspannen. Im Auto bin ICH zumindest total tiefenentspannt. Wenn ich ne schöne Kulisse sehe, halte ich an... Oder ich machen kleinen Abstecher zu BurgerKing oder oder oder.
Es ist ganz einfach. Ich bin mein eigener Herr und kann halten, fahren, und Pause machen WANN ich will und WO ich will.
Wie ist das bei dir so im ICE ? Du sitzt gezwungenermaßen "fest", für viele Stunden (wenn ich deine 1200km mal nehme...).
Der ICE ist kein Strandurlaub.... also jubel es nicht so hoch. Würde man mal einen Abstrich mit Tesa im ICE nehmen und sich unter dem Mikroskop anschuen, würde man vermutlich im Strahl kotzen.

Gute Fahrt:









						Hygiene bei Deutscher Bahn: Massenhaft Bakterien in ICE-Zügen gefunden
					

Verschmutzte Toiletten und dreckige Waggons ärgern Zugreisende an der Deutschen Bahn mit am meisten - und auch Tester des NDR stellten gravierende Hygienemängel fest. Staphylokokken, Enterokokken und andere Bakterien fanden sich massenhaft, vor allem in den ICE-Hightechzügen.




					www.spiegel.de
				




ICE (mit eigenem Abteil wohlgemerkt)ist schon ganz nice, saghht keiner was gegen. Ist aber auch entsprechend teuer.

Und mit dem Auto fahre ich auch DIREKT ans Ziel Ohne Erst zum Bahnhof kommen zu müssen. Und wenn du mit dem ICE am Bahnhof ankommst, musst du von da ja auch noch weiter. Oder Wohnst du auf dem Bahnsteig ?


----------



## Sparanus (30. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Also für mich und meine Familie würde ich etwa 200€ zahlen an Bahnkosten.


Damals hatten wir sowas wie Rail&Fly

Ansonsten hängt alles auch irgendwie davon ab wie oft man fährt. Mit der BC50 wärst du auch wieder bei 100€. 


AnthraX schrieb:


> Ich meinte mit der S-BAHN von Hannover nach Frankfurt. Das ist so ziemlich die Hölle auf Erden.


Warum sollte man das auch mit der S Bahn machen? Das ist Fernverkehr. 


AnthraX schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich mein Auto nicht voll beladen können ? Verstehe ich nicht....


Du meinst also du bekommst das wofür man den Laderaum eines Sprinters braucht in deinen PKW. Oh honey


AnthraX schrieb:


> Ich kann im Auto total entspannen.


Ich möchte mal erheblich bestreiten, dass dein Entspannen besser ist als schlafen. 
Produktiv kannst du auch nicht sein etc


AnthraX schrieb:


> Und mit dem Auto fahre ich auch DIREKT ans Ziel Ohne Erst zum Bahnhof kommen zu müssen.


Ich bin erheblich schneller am Bahnhof mit der S Bahn als mit dem Auto im Berufsverkehr durch den Müncher Ring zu der Autobahn zu der ich hin muss.


----------



## RamonSalomon (30. April 2021)

Ich hab gerade meine erste Wallbox für einen Kunden Installiert, ihre Begeisterung hat mich mitgerissen und es ist als Technikvernarrter einfach schön anzusehen wie der Strom fließt


----------



## AnthraX (30. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Damals hatten wir sowas wie Rail&Fly
> 
> Ansonsten hängt alles auch irgendwie davon ab wie oft man fährt. Mit der BC50 wärst du auch wieder bei 100€.


Angebote gibt es immer. Das ist aber nicht die Regel. Gibt auch immer wieder Angebote von SIXT für den "Urlaubswagen"



Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum sollte man das auch mit der S Bahn machen? Das ist Fernverkehr.


Wollte es nur mal aufzeigen... für manche vielleicht auch eine Geldsache.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Du meinst also du bekommst das wofür man den Laderaum eines Sprinters braucht in deinen PKW. Oh honey


Das war nicht deine Aussage. Deine Aussage war, ich könnte mein Auto nicht bis unters Dach beladen. Kann ich aber.
War mit dem A4 auch schon mehrfach Möbel kaufen... so isses nicht. Ist natürlich kein Sprinter. Aber die meisten Möbelhäuser bieten auch eine Lieferung. Das letzte mal, dass ich so einen Bulli brauchte, war 2016. Da habe ich Kies geholt 


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal erheblich bestreiten, dass dein Entspannen besser ist als schlafen.
> Produktiv kannst du auch nicht sein etc


Ich habe meine Schlafenszeiten und damit komme ich gut klar. Das ist in der Regel Nachts  Ich habe gar nicht das Bedürfnis danach. Und wenn ich es hätte, könnte meine Frau fahren und ich pennen auf dem Beifahrersitz. Wäre auch gemütlicher als im ICE, wenn man nicht gerade einen Schlafwaggon hat 

Nimm's mir nicht persönlich, aber das Gespür für Entspannung halte ich bei Menschen, welche in einer Großstadt leben, nicht für sonderlich gut 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich bin erheblich schneller am Bahnhof mit der S Bahn als mit dem Auto im Berufsverkehr durch den Müncher Ring zu der Autobahn zu der ich hin muss.


Ja, du kannst aber nicht von deiner persönlichen Situation auf alle anderen schließen.
Und die Welt hört an der Münchner Stadtgrenze auch nicht auf.

Sieh dir die Zeiten an. Das ist alles sehr knapp.








						Auto, Flugzeug oder Bahn: Was ist schneller? | MDR.DE
					

Die Deutsche Bahn hat ihre Highspeed-Strecke durch den Thüringer Wald in Betrieb genommen. Ist der Zug dann das schnellste und günstigste Fernverkehrsmittel für Mitteldeutschland? Wir vergleichen.




					www.mdr.de
				




Aber eines steht fest. Sobald das Ziel NICHT das "Zentrum" einer großen Stadt ist, fällt die Bahn massiv ab.


RamonSalomon schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade meine erste Wallbox für einen Kunden Installiert, ihre Begeisterung hat mich mitgerissen und es ist als Technikvernarrter einfach schön anzusehen wie der Strom fließt


Ich stehe da mehr auf V8


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Es ist ganz einfach. Ich bin mein eigener Herr und kann halten, fahren, und Pause machen WANN ich will und WO ich will.
> Wie ist das bei dir so im ICE ? Du sitzt gezwungenermaßen "fest", für viele Stunden (wenn ich deine 1200km mal nehme...).


Du machst mal eine Pause?
Bist du schon mal ICE gefahren? Da machst du immer Pause, denn niemand drängt dich von der linken Spur. Keine Kinder nerven mit Fragen, ob man bald da ist und wer schiffen muss. 
Zug fahren ist extrem entspannend und zwar direkt beim Einsteigen bis zum Aussteigen. 
Gegen den Zug hat das Auto schlicht keine Chance.


----------



## Sparanus (30. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Aber eines steht fest. Sobald das Ziel NICHT das "Zentrum" einer großen Stadt ist, fällt die Bahn massiv ab.


Ist halt eine Minderheit die etwas Pech hat.


----------



## AnthraX (30. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Angebote gibt es immer. Das ist aber nicht die Regel. Gibt auch immer wieder Angebote von SIXT für den "Urlaubswagen"
> 
> 
> Wollte es nur mal aufzeigen... für manche vielleicht auch eine Geldsache.
> ...





Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist halt eine Minderheit die etwas Pech hat


Naja  der Großteil der Bevölkerung lebt nicht in Großstädten sondern auf dem Land und in kleineren Städten.


Threshold schrieb:


> Du machst mal eine Pause?
> Bist du schon mal ICE gefahren? Da machst du immer Pause, denn niemand drängt dich von der linken Spur. Keine Kinder nerven mit Fragen, ob man bald da ist und wer schiffen muss.
> Zug fahren ist extrem entspannend und zwar direkt beim Einsteigen bis zum Aussteigen.
> Gegen den Zug hat das Auto schlicht keine Chance.


Kommt ganz auf den Zug und das Auto  an 😅
Ich bezweifle, dass ein Zug mit der Rückbank einer S Klasse mithalten kann inkl. Massage.


----------



## Sparanus (30. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Naja  der Großteil der Bevölkerung lebt nicht in Großstädten sondern auf dem Land und in kleineren Städten.
> 
> Kommt ganz auf den Zug und das Auto  an 😅
> Ich bezweifle, dass ein Zug mit der Rückbank einer S Klasse mithalten kann inkl. Massage.


Doch man lebt in größeren Städten oder im direkten Umland. 
Selbst meine Ex im 1000 Einwohnerdorf ist in 30 Minuten per Bahn in Berlin am Hauptbahnhof. 

Das sieht woanders schlechter aus, bin mal mit Regios nach Paris. 
Anderswo aber auch besser, siehe Schweiz.


----------



## Albatros1 (30. April 2021)

.


----------



## sereksim (30. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit meinem Auto zum Flughafen. Normalerweise haben Flughäfen Parkplätze (weiß nicht ob du Parkplätze kennst - da kann man Autos parken). Also lasse ich mein Auto auf einem Parkplatz und wenn ich wiederkomme, steige ich wieder in mein Auto und fahre wieder nach Hause.


Stell dir vor, vor an Bahnhöfen gibt es auch Parkplätze.


AnthraX schrieb:


> Sieh dir die Zeiten an. Das ist alles sehr knapp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du grad einen Artikel, der zeigt, dass die Bahn in 3 von 5 betrachteten Fällen am schnellsten und in 5 von 5 Fällen am günstigsten ist, als Argument *gegen* die Bahn gebracht?!


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2021)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass ein Zug mit der Rückbank einer S Klasse mithalten kann inkl. Massage.


Du fährst und sitzt dabei auf der Rückbank?   
Soweit ich das weiß, darf ein Auto hierzulande noch nicht selbstständig fahren.
Und die Sitze im ICE sind schon gut. Man kann das kalte Getränk vor sich auf den Tisch stellen und dabei einen Film schauen.


----------



## Sparanus (30. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Das brauchen viele nicht.


Viele brauchen aber auch deutlich mehr. Das ist ein geschätzter Mittelwert. 


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Auch rechnet man mit immer gleichbleibender Energieerzeugung.


Plotttwist, für Wasserstoff und Co brauchen wir erheblich mehr Strom. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Und die Sitze im ICE sind schon gut.


Es geht deutlich besser, fahr mal Frecciarossa in Italien.


----------



## Albatros1 (30. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Viele brauchen aber auch deutlich mehr. Das ist ein geschätzter Mittelwert.
> 
> Plotttwist, für Wasserstoff und Co brauchen wir erheblich mehr Strom.
> 
> Es geht deutlich besser, fahr mal Frecciarossa in Italien.


----------



## AnthraX (30. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Doch man lebt in größeren Städten oder im direkten Umland.
> Selbst meine Ex im 1000 Einwohnerdorf ist in 30 Minuten per Bahn in Berlin am Hauptbahnhof.
> 
> Das sieht woanders schlechter aus, bin mal mit Regios nach Paris.
> Anderswo aber auch besser, siehe Schweiz.





Threshold schrieb:


> Du fährst und sitzt dabei auf der Rückbank?
> Soweit ich das weiß, darf ein Auto hierzulande noch nicht selbstständig fahren.
> Und die Sitze im ICE sind schon gut. Man kann das kalte Getränk vor sich auf den Tisch stellen und dabei einen Film schauen.


Bei einer S klasse lässt man sich fahren 😁🤣


sereksim schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, vor an Bahnhöfen gibt es auch Parkplätze.
> 
> Hast du grad einen Artikel, der zeigt, dass die Bahn in 3 von betrachteten 5 Fällen am schnellsten und in 5 von 5 Fällen am günstigsten ist, als Argument *gegen* die Bahn gebracht?!


Ich bringe den Artikel als Beispiel, dass alles sehr knapp ist. 
Mund wer das bestreitet.... naja weiß ich nicht.
Und da geht es ja um gute ausgebaute Strecken. Wenn man nun noch ins ländliche müsste, wie ich, kannst du gut und gerne noch ne Stunde und X € bei der Bahn drauf Rechnen. Dazu die anderen „Unbequemlichkeiten“ mit Familie.
Ich will euch nichts kaputt reden oder so. Jedem das seine. 
aber ich mag die Selbstbestimmung und Unabhängigkeit, die mir mein privates KFZ bietet.


----------



## Mahoy (30. April 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Sind Fehler drin.
> Man rechnet mit 7 Liter Diesel. Das brauchen viele nicht.


Erstens stammen die 7 Liter aus der Rechnung _gegen_ Elektromobilität und wurden für die Korrektur derselben einfach übernommen.

Zweitens würde das am Verhältnis wenig ändern, so lange man mit Diesel nicht auf 1,75 Liter für 100 Km Strecke kommt.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Die Reichweite bei E Mobil ist falsch, da man keine Heizung, Licht, Unterhaltung, Anhänger, Wohnwagen, Klima heizb. Scheibe mit einrechnet.


Die ausgewiesene Reichweite wird mittels der Worldwide Harmonized Light-Duty Vehicle Test Procedure (WLTP) ermittelt, und zwar einheitlich für alle Antriebssysteme. Wenn man unterstellt, die Reichweite von Elektrofahrzeugen würde unter diesen oder jenen Bedingungen nicht erreicht, würde das analog auch für Verbrenner gelten.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Denn, die Heizung ist bei meinem kostenlos und erhöht nicht den Verbrauch.


Die Heizung bei einem Verbrenner funktioniert deshalb, weil dort so wahnsinnig viel Energie in Wärme statt in Bewegung umwandelt wird. Der Motor muss dafür laufen, auch wenn du nicht fährst (Stau etc.) - kostenlos ist da also gar nichts. Wenn du eine Standheizung hast, verbrennt diese Kraftstoff und/oder nuckelt deine Batterie leer.

Dagegen ist die Wärmpumpe in heutigen E-Autos ein Effizienzwunder (Dauerverbrauch durchschnittlich 0,4 kW) ohne dramatischen Einfluss auf die Reichweite.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Und die Rech. von Lesch: E-Mobile müssen doppelt bis 4 mal so häufig "tanken". Also auch viel mehr gleichzeitig.


Warum sollten sich bei zwei- bis viermaligen "Tanken" automatisch mehr synchrone Tankvorgänge ergeben? Wenn du bei Verbrennern das Tankvolumen halbieren oder vierteln würdest, würden sich die Fahrer deswegen doch auch nicht telepathisch zur gleichzeitigen Blockade von Zapfsäulen verabreden. 



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Auch rechnet man mit immer gleichbleibender Energieerzeugung.


Man rechnet mit mindestens gleichbleibender Energieverfügbarkeit. Klingt ähnlich, ist aber etwas grundsätzlich Anderes.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wenn wir nicht viel mehr neue Anlagen zubauen die wir gar nicht für die Gesamtmenge brauchen können wir die Lastspitzen gar nicht bewältigen.
> Also müssen wir relativ viel bezahlen für Anlagen die wir kaum benötigen. Die Preise müssen drastisch steigen.


Ganz im Gegenteil: Strom aus überwiegend erneuerbaren Quellen wird spottbillig sein, wenn die Nachfrage deutlich kleiner ist als das Angebot und etwas teurer, wenn sich die Nachfrage dem Angebot annähert, und somit keineswegs teurer und höchstwahrscheinlich sogar insgesamt günstiger, weil die Beschaffungskosten von Energieträgern entfallen und die Nachsorgekosten erheblich reduziert werden.


----------

